# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 4 (thread 1)



## Edena_of_Neith

(this space reserved)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Lists Post - Turn 4*

THE LISTS POST - TURN 4

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 4

  4th Month of the IR 

  9th Month of the Oeridian Year 


  6th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3
  ALZEM - None yet
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic 10 / Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5  
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich, Chosen of Mystra (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 5
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Freedom, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon (PC, Solar (former balor, former drow/half-fiend), Solar 20 HD Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Freedom) 10 / Divine Oracle (Freedom) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Freedom) / Divine Disciple (Freedom) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic good) PL 6
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, female drow, Enchantress 8 / Rogue 6 / / Arcane Trickster 10 / Shadow Adept 10, chaotic evil) PL 3
  'O SKOTEINOS - 'o Skoteinos, Leader of the Royal Assassin Guild (Human male Wiz 5 / Red 10 / Acm 5 / Asn 10 / Epic 10, lawful neutral) PL 2
  RHIALTO - none yet
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo, Chosen of Xvim (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 10
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (DEAD) PL 0
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Archlich (NPC, archlich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (DEAD) PL 0
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (ENSLAVED) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (ENSLAVED) PL 2
  Xaene the Blessed, Archlich (NPC, two-headed archlich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (DEAD) PL 0
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female arch-celestial, chaotic good) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) (RESURRECTED) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL See Below
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL See Below

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  S, M, L, LL indicate a gain of 1, 2, 3, and 4 points per 10 years the culture advances
  NA means points gained from cultural advancement are not applicable

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) (ALIVE) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (DEAD) PL 0
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (DEAD) PL 0

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (LL)  Original PL 30, Current PL 28
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 7, Current Power Level 6
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 20, Curent PL 21
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 23, Current PL 24)

  - - - 

  ALZEM

  PC unknown

  Planars (Solars:  Planars of the Upper Planes, Good)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Planars (Planetars:  Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Planars (Astral Deva, Monavic Deva, ? Deva:  Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Hope Isle of Toril (Peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, nearly all are good aligned) (INTACT) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 1,000:  Current PL in Realmspace 0, Current PL in Oerthspace 1,000 (500)

  - - -

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Pseudeonatural Detrachan (Planars, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Pseudeonatural Dire Sharks (Planars, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks (Planars, neutral)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil)  PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 60, Current PL 56
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 24

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1)

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow)

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) Original PL 15, Current PL 13
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) Original PL 20, Current PL 17
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) Original PL 6, Current PL 5
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT, LFMR) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT, LFMR) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) Original PL 4, Current PL 3)

  - - - 

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Ghosts and others, good and neutral) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Eagles and others, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (SEVERE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (L) Original PL 3, Currrent PL 4
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (NO SUCH PLACE EXISTS ANYMORE)
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (NO SUCH ORDER EXISTS ANYMORE)
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 6
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  CONQUESTS BY CREAMSTEAK

  - Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  - Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  - 5 PL of defectors (mostly human and gnomish) from the Dark Union

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MM, good and neutral) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 20

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Orignal PL 3, Current PL 2
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Origianl PL 5, Current PL 5
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Welkwood (NO SUCH PLACE EXISTS ANYMORE)

  RECONQUERED BY DAGGER

  - Wild Coast (NO SUCH PLACE EXISTS ANYMORE)

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 20
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 19
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 18
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 9
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 5
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 6)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments but few good) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (DEAD) PL 0
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 18
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 10

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 6
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 23
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 30
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 9
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 5
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 7
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 20
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 14
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 10
  Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) (MODERATE LOSSES)  Original PL 20, Current PL 38

  CONQUESTS

  - Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (CONVERTED TO EVIL)  PL 2
  - Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 17
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 7
  - Peoples of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
  - Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6
  - Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 7
  - Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 24
  - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 11

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 20

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 8

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M)  Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 3
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  RECONQUERED BY FESTY DOG

  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, , LFMR) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - -

  FORRESTER 

  Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Planars (Celestials, Guardinals, Eladrin)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  The United Commonwealth of Toril (Peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 900:  Current PL in Realmspace 496, Current PL in Oerthspace 404 (202)

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psion 20th / epic metamind 10th / sorceress 10th / shadow adept 10th / dreamweaver 10th, epic 100, Shade template, alignment neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 22
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 26

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 12

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 6
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 7

  RECONQUERED BY FORSAKEN ONE

  - Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Giants of the Jotens (Giants of every kind, slaves of every type, kind) (DEVASTATED) (M)  Original PL 5, Current PL 2

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 50, Current PL 32
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1

  (The Eastern League) 

   Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) (ALIVE) PL 7

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 25
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 8
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current  PL 5
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 6
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 6

  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich, Chosen of Mystra (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 32

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 17
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 16
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 17
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 9
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 18
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 22, Current PL 36
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 19
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Origianl PL 2, Current PL 9

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 43
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) (INTACT, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 45
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 39
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 39

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr (PC, Solar (former balor, former drow/half-fiend), Solar 20HD, Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee 10 / Divine Oracle (Freedom) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Freedom) / Divine Disciple (Freedom) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 6

  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 4
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Lyzandred the Archlich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 4
  Xaene the Blessed, Archlich (NPC, two-headed archlich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female arch-celestial, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, all alignments but shifting to chaotic good) (southeast off-map) (INTACT, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL)  Original PL 20, Current PL 11

  Ivid the Risen and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the Celestial King, the tarrasque, celestial knights, revenants, good undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs, good) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 15, Current PL 8

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, all alignments but shifting to chaotic good) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, all alignments but shifting to chaotic good) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 13
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, all alignments but shifting to chaotic good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 4

  RECONQUERED BY KALANYR

  - Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every kind, all alignments but shifting to chaotic good) (SEVERE LOSSES,  LFMR) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every kind, all alignments but shifting to chaotic good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Giants of the Barrier Peaks (Giants of every evil kind, all alignments but shifting to chaotic good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M)  Original PL 6, Current PL 3
  - Giants of the Crystalmists (Giants of every evil kind, all alignments but shifting to chaotic good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L)  Original PL 7, Current PL 3
  - Giants of the Hellfurnaces (Giants of every evil kind, all alignments but shifting to chaotic good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L)  Original PL 8, Current PL 4
  - The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil)  (INTACT) PL 10

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Monsters (Monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (NA) Original PL 20, Current PL 15
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (INTACT, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 32
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 8
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 42
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) (INTACT, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 13
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S)  Original PL 2, Current PL 6

  CONQUESTS BY MAUDLIN

  - Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  - Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
   - Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 6
  - Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL  4
  - Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (SEVERE  LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  - Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4

  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, female drow, Enchantress 8 / Rogue 6 / / Arcane Trickster 10 / Shadow Adept 10, chaotic evil) PL 3

  Undead (undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Azorgax of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, King of the Shadow Dragons (NPC, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon, Sorcerer 6) (ALIVE) PL 2                   
  Baelros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, Demon Lord Of The Shadow (NPC, 38 Hit Dice, chaotic evil) (RESURRECTED) PL 2
  Rhamagaum of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, Shade human lich, wizard 16 / Arcane Devote 5 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10, neutral evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Rivalen Tanthul of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade human, cleric 18 / wizard 11 / shadow adept 10 / cleric 2, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Sauros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade ililthid, Rogue 5 / Assasin 10 / Shadowdance 5, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Waganard of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade lich human, Wizard 19 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10, neutral evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 77, Current PL 28
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) (SHADOW NATION, SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 1

  - - -

  'O SKOTEINOS

  'o Skoteinos, Leader of the Royal Assassin Guild (Human male Wiz 5 / Red 10 / Acm 5 / Asn 10 / Epic 10, lawful neutral) PL 2

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) (RESURRECTED) PL 5

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) (SEVERE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 11

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 2

  - - -

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) PL 6
  The Cult of Tharizdun (Suel humans, undead, evil) (INTACT) (L) PL 5

  CONQUESTS BY RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS

  - Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) (DEFECTED TO RHIALTO) PL 6
  - 2 PL from Raiding the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few goods) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (DEAD) PL 0
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 18
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 10

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 6
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 23
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 30
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 9
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 5
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 7
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 20
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 14
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 10
  Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) (MODERATE LOSSES)  Original PL 20, Current PL 38

  CONQUESTS

  - Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (CONVERTED TO EVIL)  PL 2
  - Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 17
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 7
  - Peoples of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
  - Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6
  - Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 7
  - Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 24
  - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 11

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 5

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) (ALIVE) PL 6

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 23
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 40, Current PL 36
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 27)

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of  the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) (BASE FORCE INTACT, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, LFMR, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, LFMR, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  CONQUESTS BY VALKYS

  6 PL from raiding the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 12

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
   Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 4
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 2
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 4
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current  PL 2
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0

  CONQUESTS BY WILLIAMS 

  - Geoff (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S)  Original PL 4, Current PL 2

   RECONQUERED BY WILLIAMS

  - Free City of Dyvvers (NO SUCH PLACE EXISTS ANYMORE)

  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 35, Current PL 26

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  -  

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 93 + 21 = 114
  ALZEM (Planar Solars-Planetars-Deva/?/?, Isle of Hope) PL 500 + 0 = 500
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Planar Pseudeonatural Destrachans/Psuedeonatural Dire Sharks/Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks, Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 92 + 28 = 120
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, The Coalition of Light and Shadow) PL 59 + 24 = 83
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrunian Alliance, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 64 + 29 = 93
  DAGGER (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Eladrin, Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland) PL 34 + 22 = 56
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 106 + 23 = 129
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 291 + 29 = 320
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 64 + 19 = 83
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) 202 + 97 = 299
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 89 + 28 = 117
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 41 + 34 = 75
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 73 + 21 = 94
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 346 + 21 = 367
  KALANYR (Planar Eladrin/Faerie/Slaadi, Good Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid the Celestial King and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs) PL 79 + 64 = 143
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 155 + 31 = 186
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 44 + 53 = 97
  'O SKOTEINOS (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 53 + 23 = 76
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 19 + 9 = 28
  SERPENTEYE (Planar Devils, Yugoloths, Efreet, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 291 + 29 = 320
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 61 + 21 = 82
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 95 + 24 = 119
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Shades/Chromatic Dragons) 26 + 30 = 56
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 59 + 20 = 79
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 36 + 17 = 53

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE

Alyx 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Alzem 0 (JUST STARTING)
Anabstercorian 6 (INTACT)
Black Omega 5 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Creamsteak 6 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Dagger 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Darkness 5 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Mr Draco 7 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Festy Dog 6 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Forrester 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Forsaken One 6 (MAJOR LOSSES)
GnomeWorks 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
John Brown 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Kaboom 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Kalanyr 3 (STARTING OVER)
Maudlin 6 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
'o Skoteinos  3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 7 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Sollir Furryfoot 7 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Uvenelei 5 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Valkys 6 (MAJOR LOSSES)
William Ronald 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Zelda 0 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE

Alyx 12 (Alyx's armies attack/defend at + 1 / 0)
Alzem 12 (STARTING PL FOR HOPE ISLE)
Anabstercorian 6 (0 / 0)
Black Omega 12 (0 / 0)
Creamsteak 12 (+ 1 / 0)
Dagger 12 (+ 1 / 0)
Darkness 12 (+ 1 / 0)
Mr Draco 12 (+ 1 / 0)
Festy Dog 12 (+ 1 / 0)
Forrester 24 (Forrester has 10th level magic, and his armies are genetically augmented.  They attack/defend at + 5 / + 4)
Forsaken One 12 (+ 1 / 0)
GnomeWorks 24 (+ 2 / + 1)
John Brown 12 (+ 1 / 0)
Kaboom 12 (+ 1 / 0)
Kalanyr 12 (Kalanyr has 10th level magic.  His armies attack/defend at + 3 / + 2)
Maudlin 10 (+ 1 / 0)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 22 (+ 2 / + 1)
'o Skoteinos  12 (+ 1 / 0)
Rhialto 6 (0 / 0)
Serpenteye 12 (+ 1 / 0)
Sollir Furryfoot 10 (+ 1 / 0)
Uvenelei 12 (+ 1 / 0)
Valkys 7 (0 / 0)
William Ronald 12 (+ 1 / 0)
Zelda 12 (+ 1 / 0)

THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE

Alyx 3
Alzem  0
Anabstercorian 9
Black Omega 3
Bonedagger 3
Creamsteak 5
Dagger 3
Darkness 3
Mr Draco 3
Festy Dog 3
Forrester 67 (Forrester has 10th level magic)
Forsaken One 3
GnomeWorks 3
John Brown 3
Kaboom 3
Kalanyr 50.5 (Kalanyr has 10th level magic)
Maudlin 8
Lord Melkor (Talos) 21
'o Skoteinos  3
Rhialto 3
Serpenteye 3
Sollir Furryfoot 3
Uvenelei 4
Valkys 12
William Ronald 3
Zelda 3

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

Alyx 1 (good undead) (SEVERE LOSSES)
Alzem  0 (JUST STARTING)
Anabstercorian 3 (evil undead) (INTACT)
Black Omega 0 
Creamsteak 2 (good and neutral undead) (INTACT)
Dagger 0 
Darkness 1 (good undead) (SEVERE LOSSES)
Mr Draco 3 (evil undead) (INTACT)
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 1 (good undead) (SEVERE LOSSES)
Forsaken One 3 (evil undead) (INTACT)
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 1 (evil undead) (SEVERE LOSSES)
Kaboom 1 (good undead) (SEVERE LOSSES)
Kalanyr 1 (good undead) (INTACT)
Maudlin 3 (evil undead) (INTACT)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 1 (evil undead) (SEVERE LOSSES)
'o Skoteinos 1 (evil undead) (SEVERE LOSSES)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 3 (evil undead) (INTACT)
Sollir Furryfoot 2 (evil undead) (INTACT)
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 1 (evil undead) (SEVERE LOSSES)
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE

Alyx  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Alzem  0 (JUST STARTING)
Anabstercorian  2 (INTACT)
Black Omega  2 (INTACT)
Creamsteak  2 (INTACT)
Dagger  3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Darkness  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Mr Draco  2 (INTACT)
Festy Dog  2 (INTACT)
Forrester  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Forsaken One  2 (INTACT)
GnomeWorks  3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
John Brown  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Kaboom  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Kalanyr  3 (INTACT)
Maudlin  2 (INTACT)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
'o Skoteinos  3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Rhialto  0
Serpenteye  2 (INTACT)
Sollir Furryfoot  4 (INTACT)
Uvenelei  2 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Valkys  2 (INTACT)
William Ronald  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Zelda  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)

  - - -

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE

Alyx  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Alzem  0 (JUST STARTING)
Anabstercorian  2 (INTACT)
Black Omega  2 (INTACT)
Creamsteak  2 (INTACT)
Dagger  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Darkness  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Mr Draco  2 (INTACT)
Festy Dog  2 (INTACT)
Forrester  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Forsaken One  2 (INTACT)
GnomeWorks  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
John Brown  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Kaboom  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Kalanyr  2 (INTACT)
Maudlin  2 (INTACT)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
'o Skoteinos  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Rhialto  0
Serpenteye  2 (INTACT)
Sollir Furryfoot  2 (INTACT)
Uvenelei  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Valkys  2 (INTACT)
William Ronald  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Zelda  1 (SEVERE LOSSES)

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1529
Alzem 2100 and 1881
Anabstercorian 1510
Black Omega 1506.3
Creamsteak 1514
Dagger 1515.6
Darkness 1516.6
Mr Draco 1550
Festy Dog 1503
Forrester 2100 and 1881
Forsaken One 1503 
GnomeWorks 1881 and 1503
John Brown 1526.3
Kaboom 1582
Kalanyr 1503
Maudlin 1551
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2101 and 1503
'o Skoteinos 1503
Rhialto 1503
Serpenteye 1550
Sollir Furryfoot 1503
Uvenelei 1532.3
Valkys 1503
William Ronald 1506.6
Zelda 1503


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Rules Post - Turn 4*

THE RULES POST - TURN 2 

                                  RULE 1: TURNS 

                                  A Turn represents one month of game time; one month passed on Oerth, in Greyspace, on
                                  Toril, in Realmspace, and everywhere else. 
                                  Unless I post otherwise. 

                                  A Turn consists of a single thread. 
                                  The Turn goes until 200 posts have accumulated on the thread. 

                                  At that point, the Turn is over, I will declare Time Out, and post the results of that Turn. 

                                  I will begin a new thread for the next Turn, following that. 

                                  Every turn will start with the Lists Post and the Rules Post as the first 2 posts of the thread. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 2: WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN 

                                  Post to the thread. 

                                  Posting is everything. We are not using dice or cards here - this is the IR. 
                                  Posting is the lifeblood of the IR. What you post determines whether this works or does not
                                  work. 

                                  You Post to roleplay (and you should roleplay) 
                                  You Post to attack. 
                                  You Post to defend. 
                                  You Post whatever your imagination desires. 

                                  Remember that your Power can only do so much in one Turn; your Power can only do so much
                                  in one month of game time. 
                                  If you Post too many actions in a Turn, I will have to disregard your later action posts. 
                                  I'll try to tell you if you have reached the limit of what your Power could do in the Turn. 

                                  You can, and should, e-mail me. 

                                  You e-mail me to tell me your power is trying to advance it's civilization. 
                                  You e-mail me to tell me your Power is researching 10th level magic. 
                                  You e-mail me with questions, and comments, concerning the IR. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 3: WATCH FOR MY POSTS 

                                  I will attempt to post what is happening during the Turn, summarizing events up til that point. 
                                  If you log on, and face 50 to 100 unread posts, scan through the posts until you find mine. 

                                  Thus, I am attempting to make this process less intimidating and time consuming for you. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 4: HOW TO DESTROY YOUR FOES 

                                  You can connive and scheme, IC and OOC. 
                                  You can post that you are assaulting the enemy. 
                                  You can conquer his nations and peoples, and gain his Power Level for your own. 

                                  You can state you are devastating, not conquering, or you can do both - in which case your
                                  enemy permanently loses Power Level from the country being devastated, if you are
                                  successful. 
                                  You can make alliances. 
                                  You can betray your alliances. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 5: THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE 

                                  At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the
                                  Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages (except the Lortmil Technomancy and the
                                  Shadow Empire.) 

                                  All Powers are considered to be in the Industrial Arms Race, for this is the IR! 

                                  All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 1 point per Turn. 
                                  These points start accumulating on Turn 2. 
                                  These points stack. Each Power in the Race continues to gain 1 point per Turn, indefinitely. 

                                  You can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers. 
                                  All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race
                                  at the start of the next Turn. 

                                  For every Power that shares technology with yours, your Power gains an additional 1 point in
                                  the Technological Arms Race. 

                                  To a maximum of 4. No power can advance more than 4 points. 
                                  So, you can gain 3 points from others helping you, and 1 from your own efforts, maximum. 

                                  Here is what your Strength Level in the Technological Arms Race means, in terms of what
                                  military weapons your Power can build: 

                                  0 indicates your country has primitive firearms. 
                                  3 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously
                                  enter the field of Technomancy. 
                                  6 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons. 
                                  9 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons. 
                                  12 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons. 
                                  15 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry. 
                                  18 indicates World War One technology. 
                                  21 indicates early World War Two technology. 
                                  24 indicates late World War Two technology. 
                                  27 indicates nuclear weapons. 
                                  30 indicates ICBMs. 
                                  33 indicates thermonuclear weapons. 
                                  36 indicates primitive computer guided weapons. 
                                  39 indicates your first space shot. 
                                  41 indicates your first moon landing. 
                                  45 indicates your first smart weapons. 
                                  48 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons. 
                                  51 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile
                                  defense shield. 

                                  There is another post (or will be, if I can manage it) called the Technological Addenda post. 
                                  There, I and all the others who are willing are commenting on what technology was invented
                                  when. 
                                  It is quite an eye opener. 
                                  Read it, and you'll get a better idea of what kind of nasty things your Power can invent, based
                                  on your point total and the chart above. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 6: ADVANCING AND INDUSTRIALIZING YOUR CIVILIZATION 

                                  The ability to build massive weapons of destruction does not mean your civilization is
                                  advanced. 
                                  At the Start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be at the
                                  Terran equivalent of the year 1500, for the purposes of where they stand in relation to the
                                  Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution. 

                                  In other words, everyone on Oerth is medieval at the start. 

                                  Exception: The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire, which are more advanced. 

                                  - 

                                  All the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace advance one year into the Renaissance and Industrial
                                  Revolution per Turn, automatically. 

                                  You may choose to speed up this process by declaring you are allocating part of your Power
                                  Level to advancing your civilization. 
                                  E-mail me if you are doing this. 
                                  Do not post this to the boards. 

                                  For every 3 points you allocate, your Power advances 1 additional year into the Renaissance
                                  and Industrial Revolution. 

                                  You may allocate points to help other Powers advance their civilization. 
                                  Other Powers may allocate points to help you. 

                                  For every 10 years Terran equivalent your Power advances into the Renaissance and Industrial
                                  Revolution, your Power gains the following benefits: 

                                  Your small nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 1 point, permanently. 
                                  Your larger nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 2 points, permanently. 
                                  Your very large nations or whole peoples increase in Power Level by 3 points, permanently. 
                                  If you have vast empires, or you represent an entire race, they gain 4 points of Power Level,
                                  permanently. 

                                  These benefits stack, so if your Power consists of many small nations, it will benefit from the
                                  increased Power Level of each and every one of those nations. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 7: THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

                                  A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start. 
                                  Those Planar Races come and aid the Power calling them, automatically. 

                                  That Power gains 1 point per Turn for each Planar Race helping him, automatically. 

                                  Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars. 
                                  If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation. 

                                  A Power may claim the same Planar Race twice, or thrice (such as claiming the demons 3
                                  times.) 
                                  Such claims take the place of claiming other Planar Races. 

                                  If you discard one Planar Race during play, you can take another in it's place. 

                                  - 

                                  A player who begins the game claiming only Planars (plus his PC) starts with 9 points per
                                  Planar Race claimed. 
                                  He can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar groups. 

                                  He then gains 1 point per Planar Race he has, from Turn 2 onward. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 8: THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

                                  All Powers are assumed to be in the Magical Arms Race. 
                                  All Powers gain 1 point per Turn from this Race, automatically. 

                                  The return of the Arcane Age to Oerth and Greyspace is the impetus for this new Arms Race. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 9: 10TH AND 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  THE CURRENT REALITY 

                                  All Powers in the IR are limited to 9th level magic or below. 
                                  10th and 11th level magic, is not possible currently. 

                                  The only exception is Vecna, and Vecna alone - not his Legions. 

                                  Vecna may use 10th level magic. 

                                  Vecna may not share the secrets of that magic with anyone else. 
                                  He can not share the secrets of 10th level magic even with the greatest mages in his direct
                                  service. 

                                  This means no power on the board can shift an army from place to place at will. 
                                  Your army must march, or fly, or otherwise find a way of transport, such as the Sky League
                                  currently has. 

                                  Vecna is again an exception - he can transport his entire army (but not someone else's)
                                  anywhere in a Turn. 

                                  Vecna can do anything within the abilities stated for those able to employ 10th level magic
                                  (See below in this rule.) 

                                  Wish spells, Miracle spells, Teleport Circle, and other such spells will not allow circumvention of
                                  the above restrictions. 

                                  I would suggest you not use Wish spells for any purpose in this IR - Wish spells always carry a
                                  heavy price for their use. 
                                  A Wish spell would - partly - protect you from the effects of a 10th level attack, but the price
                                  you'd pay would be high, and could be extremely high. (It could be as high as the damage
                                  from the still partially successful 10th level attack.) 

                                  Toril may not give the secrets of 10th or 11th level magic, or High Magic, to anyone in
                                  Greyspace or on Oerth, including anyone in the Lortmil Technomancy. 

                                  Toril may open Gates to Greyspace, and attempt to evacuate the civilian population of it's
                                  friends from Greyspace to Realmspace. 
                                  This is a one-way affair. If Toril opens such Gates, civilians may come to Toril, but Toril may
                                  not send anyone to Oerth (other than a few people to supervise the evacuation.) 
                                  THIS move on Toril's part does not open them to attack ... they retain their full strength, the
                                  Border Guard of Realmspace remains at full strength, and Toril is still considered to be
                                  uninvolved on Oerth, and at peace. 

                                  EXPLANATION OF THE CURRENT REALITY 

                                  Yes, the arrival of Kas and Vecna into the present has returned the Arcane Age, but it did not
                                  come back all at once. 
                                  The magic of Greyspace and Oerth is slowly strengthening, slowly changing, slowly reverting
                                  back to the eldritch level of the Arcane Age. 
                                  Accessing the greater magic of the Arcane Age is possible, but only after great effort and
                                  study, which has not been conducted yet. 

                                  The Torilians, accustomed to how magic works in Realmspace, are not prepared for the new
                                  reality in Greyspace, and need time to adapt also. 

                                  Vecna is the only being with sufficient insight and power to have enough understanding, as of
                                  yet, to use even 10th level spells. 
                                  And even he cannot use 11th level spells. 

                                  HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR MAGICAL CAPABILITIES 

                                  10TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  All Powers on Oerth and Toril are in the Magical Arms Race, and gain 1 point per Turn from this
                                  Race. 
                                  Because they are all in the Magical Arms Race, all Powers on Oerth may attempt to research
                                  how to employ 10th level magic. 

                                  The Torilians may also attempt to research how to use 10th level magic on Oerth. 
                                  To do so, they must have already deployed a force with a point value to Oerth, that force must
                                  remain on Oerth for at least one full Turn, and they must use the point value of that force (not
                                  their Realmspace point value) to conduct the research from. 

                                  Such research is MASSIVELY COSTLY, in money and in time, in danger to the researchers, and
                                  in the cost exacted from mind and body of the one who would dare to probe into such great
                                  secrets. 

                                  Here is what I mean by massively costly: 

                                  Millions of gold pieces (or the equivalent) required to set up the intricate and incredibly
                                  complicated experimental chambers and to obtain the specialized tools required for the
                                  experiments (not to mention the price the mages demand for themselves for this risky
                                  venture.) 
                                  Mages killed in the experiments, or permanently feebleminded, or taken by Planars, or aged
                                  to death, or turned into undead, or those who simply disappear never to be seen again. 
                                  Mages who permanently lose the ability to cast any magic. 
                                  The rampage of Planars who accidentally are set free by the experiments. 
                                  Wild Magic Storms that wipe out entire areas. 
                                  Explosions that level entire castles or whole parts of cities. 
                                  Disasters that transform entire populations into mutated monsters. 
                                  Unexplainable phoenomenon that results in city sized areas having a permanent and deadly
                                  change in the very essence of reality (for those of who you 
                                  remember the spell Mindspin, from Krynn, think of that.) 

                                  This research must be declared to me via e-mail. 
                                  Do not post it to the boards. 

                                  The Reward: 

                                  For every 10 points your Power spends on research, you gain an additional point in the Magical
                                  Arms Race. 
                                  Spend 30 points, and you will gain an additional 3 points in the Arms Race, gaining a total of 4
                                  points that Turn. 

                                  The Penalty: 

                                  For every 10 points you spend in research into 10th level magic, you lose 2 points of Power
                                  Level permanently - I will choose the nation or nations that drop in Power Level, based on your
                                  e-mails. 
                                  All the harmful fractions are rounded up, and none of the helpful fractions are. If you spend 7
                                  points in research, you lose 2 points permanently and you must spend an additional 3 points
                                  next turn (and lose another 2 points permanently) to achieve that extra 1 point in the Magical
                                  Arms Race. 

                                  Additional Rules: 

                                  You may lend points to another Power so they can conduct research. 
                                  They lose no points in Power Level at all. 
                                  YOU lose 2 points, permanently, in Power Level per 10 points you lent (and remember that if
                                  you loan less than 10 points, you still lose the 2 points.) 
                                  You most certainly DO NOT benefit yourself from lending points out - you gain nothing in the
                                  way of additional points in the Magical Arms Race for lending points to another Power! 
                                  They benefit from your blood, sweat, and tears, and you get nothing back for your generosity. 

                                  You may share your research. 
                                  If you share it with one other power, you and they split the gains (in other words, you and they
                                  gain 1/2 of 1 point per 10 points you spend on research) while YOU pay the price for the
                                  research in full (2 points per 10 points spent.) 
                                  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 2 Powers, and you and they gain 1/3 of 1 point per
                                  10 you spent, and you pay the full penalty of 2 points lost per 10 spent. 
                                  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 3 Powers, and you and they gain 1/4 of 1 point, and
                                  you still pay the full penalty. 
                                  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 4 Powers, and you and they gain 1/5 of 1 point, and
                                  you still pay the full penalty. 
                                  Etc. 
                                  In other words, if you share your research, they get the goods, and you get the shaft. 

                                  When you reach 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, your Power gains the ability to cast 10th
                                  level magic freely. 
                                  You gain all of the abilities stated in the Rules section for 10th level magic, plus anything
                                  appropriate your imagination thinks up, and I approve. 
                                  You gain the ability to transport all of your armies from one place to another during the Turn. 

                                  It will only cost, one way or another, 500 points of research done by you and/or others, and
                                  100 points of Power Level lost by you and/or others, to achieve this goal. 

                                  Of course, this sacrifice will enable only ONE Power to employ 10th level magic. 
                                  For TWO Powers to do so, 1000 points would have to be spent in research, and 200 points in
                                  Power Level lost. 
                                  For THREE Powers to do so, 1500 points would have to be spent in research, and 
                                  300 points in Power Level lost. 
                                  Etc. 

                                  Once you gain the secrets of 10th level magic, you MAY NOT SHARE IT WITH ANYONE ELSE. 
                                  You may continue to lend points, to help others - and continue to pay the price of this magical
                                  research, if that is your choice. 


                                  11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  11th level magic is even more awesomely painful and difficult to research than 10th level
                                  magic. 
                                  Even mighty Vecna must conduct research to relearn how to use 11th level magic in the
                                  Present! 

                                  You MUST know the secrets of 10th level magic before you can even consider attempting to
                                  learn the secrets of 11th level magic - any Power so foolish as to attempt to learn both 10th
                                  and 11th level magic at once is courting a magic disaster for the entire world of Oerth, not to
                                  mention themselves. 

                                  You must, obviously, have gained that 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, to begin research
                                  on 11th level magic. 

                                  Researching 11th level magic works like researching 10th level magic. 

                                  You spend 10 points to advance your Power Level in the Magical Arms Race by 1 additional
                                  point - every 10 points spent gives you 1 additional point in that Race. 

                                  When you reach a Power Level of 200 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 11th level
                                  magic. 
                                  Vecna (with his jump of 50 points because he starts knowing the secrets of 10th level magic)
                                  need only attain a Power Level of 150 in the Magical Arms Race to freely employ 11th level
                                  magic. 

                                  For every 10 points of power you spend in research on 11th level magic, you lose THREE
                                  POINTS PERMANENTLY from your Power Level total - I choose the nations that suffer the loss,
                                  based on your e-mails. 

                                  So, if Vecna spends his entire 120 points on said magical research, he will end Turn One with
                                  13 points in the Magical Arms Race. 
                                  Almost a 10th of the way there. Almost a 10th of the way to 11th level magic. 
                                  Vecna and his Legions permanently loose 36 points of Power Level on that Turn - the price to
                                  be paid for research into such awesome and deadly secrets. 

                                  However, since Vecna gained 13 points in the Magical Arms Race, the loss is cut to 23 points,
                                  and Vecna begins the next turn with a Power Level of 97 (down from 120.) 

                                  - IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 10TH LEVEL MAGIC - 

                                  If your Power can employ 10th level magic, your Power gains all of the following: 


                                  Your entire army can move as many times as it wishes, to anywhere on Oerth or in Greyspace,
                                  during the Turn (if obliterated in a battle, obviously it can't move again.) 
                                  Your entire army can be protected from the hostile effects of Wildspace, being underwater, or
                                  being immersed in acid or lava. 
                                  Your entire army can be protected from magical curses, magical disease, and normal illness. 
                                  Your entire army can be relieved of the need for sleep and rest for over a week per Turn. 

                                  You can build ships immune to normal storms, waves, normal fire, and normal maritime
                                  ballistae and catapults. 
                                  You can build ships that will fly. 
                                  You can build ships that can submerge like submarines. 

                                  You can build walls around your cities that cannot be broken by siege equipment or even small
                                  artillery. 
                                  You can build structures within your cities that are immune to small artillery, the might of fairly
                                  powerful monsters, great heat, or earthquakes. 
                                  You can build great underground bunkers, extending for thousands of feet beneath the
                                  surface. 

                                  You can create permanent Gates, from your land to other places on Oerth, in Greyspace, or to
                                  other Planes of existence. 
                                  Your PCs, NPCs, and army (but not the armies of other Powers or any kind of Planar Armies)
                                  can freely use these Gates. 

                                  You can create Pocket Dimensions. In these realities, your civilian population can safely hide,
                                  or you may use these to house troops (in stasis, obviously) or supplies, or anything you
                                  please. 
                                  Nothing can break into your Pocket Dimensions that does not also have 10th level magic. 

                                  You can enable your cities to fly, as per Netheril, in which case they can move around at 20
                                  mph. 
                                  You can create a base of rock upon which to rest your flying cities, that is imprenable to
                                  anything less than large artillery or very great monsters. 

                                  You can alter the climate of your land, by one degree (arctic to subarctic to cold temperate to
                                  warm temperate to subtropical to tropical to equatorial - totally dry to dry to semidry to
                                  semiwet to wet to flooded) per Turn. 
                                  You can alter the flora and fauna of your land, by one level of change (from the flora and
                                  fauna of the warm temperate lands, to the flora and fauna of the subtropics) per turn. 
                                  You may partially alter the geography in one place within your land, per turn (one part of a
                                  mountain range, a range of hills, part of a great river valley, the whole of a small river valley.)
                                  Such a change could involve diverting the course of a river, making mountains taller or shorter,
                                  making hills higher or lower, cleaving a new pass through the mountains, creating a small
                                  lake, drying up a 
                                  small lake, altering the size of a large lake, and similar lesser changes. 

                                  You may create one Mythal over one of your cities, or over a one thousand square mile area
                                  of your land, where reality can be drastically altered. 
                                  A Mythal could allow: 

                                  Your army could be healed totally after a few days within it. 
                                  Your army could be protected from magical disease or curses within it. 
                                  The whole area could be warded against teleportation or scrying into the area. 
                                  Certain races can be banned from the Mythal area, and be totally unable to enter (up to 10
                                  stated races.) 
                                  Every being in the Mythal area could gain up to 5 innate magical powers of 3rd level or less,
                                  while they remain in the Mythal. 

                                  You can greatly extend the lifespan of a handful of your people, to hundreds of years if
                                  human or halfling, a thousand if elven, dwarven, or gnomish. 

                                  You can attempt to give your entire population innate magical abilities of 2nd level or less
                                  (one ability per Turn.) 

                                  Your ability to attack another Power is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account
                                  whenever you make an attack. 
                                  Your ability to defend yourself from an attack is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into
                                  account whenever you are attacked. 



                                  You can scry your enemies pitilessly with 10th level magic ... they cannot hide from you. 
                                  You can keep track of exactly where every PC and NPC in the IR is, at all times. (Amulets of
                                  Proof Against Detection and Location will not work against 10th level magic.) 


                                  You may throw a catastrophe upon one enemy nation (not Power, but nation.) 
                                  You choose the kind of attack: volcanic eruption, firestorm, earthquake, tidal wave, wild magic
                                  storm, super arctic cold (100 below zero), super heat wave (200 degrees), colossal storms and
                                  tempests, rains of acidic blood, rains of colorless 
                                  death, or anything else that pleases you. 
                                  If the enemy has 10th level magic, he can block your attack. 
                                  If the enemy uses a Wish spell, he can partly block it (I require the wording of the Wish spell
                                  in an e-mail.) 
                                  Mutiple Wishes could nullify your attack: take comfort in the fact your enemies will pay a very
                                  high price for using those Wishes to stop you. 
                                  This attack will devastate an area the size of a small country, such as Dullstrand or the Duchy
                                  of Ulek, or cause serious damage across a larger country like Furyondy or Ahlissa. 
                                  Your enemy's Power Level will suffer ... the Power Level of a small nation will be obliterated;
                                  the Power Level of a larger nation will be reduced. 
                                  Such an attack will permanently alter the geography, flora, fauna, and possibly the climate of
                                  the area attacked. 

                                  - 

                                  You can do many more things than the above: the above is only a sampling. 
                                  Your imagination is required here. Submit to me what it is you are trying to do with your 10th
                                  level magic, and I will arbitrate whether it can be done. 

                                  NOTE: Remember that, even though you have 10th level magic, you can still only take so
                                  many actions in a Turn. 
                                  If you take more actions than your Power could do in one month, I will inform you that you are
                                  at the limit ... and then disregard further actions from your Power. 

                                  IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  This section is under construction. 
                                  11th level magic is much greater than 10th level magic, and with it one can break the
                                  fundamental rules of Dungeons and Dragons. 

                                  For example, openings can be made in Crystal Spheres, or closed. 
                                  The climate over a vast region can be permanently altered to whatever climate is desired. 
                                  The Workings of Magic itself can be disrupted. 

                                  I am still considering this one. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 10: SPECIAL RULES ON TECHNOLOGY 

                                  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in
                                  Realmspace. 
                                  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and
                                  in Greyspace. 

                                  Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their
                                  own Technological Arms Race ... your Power must continue that.) 

                                  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth
                                  and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 
                                  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril
                                  and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 11: FROM TORIL TO OERTH / FROM OERTH TO TORIL 

                                  The United Commonwealth of Toril (and only the United Commonwealth of Toril) may send
                                  forces to Oerth. 
                                  The United Commonwealth of Toril has 1,000 points of Power Level. They can send as much of
                                  this to Oerth as they please. 
                                  Whatever Power Level they deploy to Oerth, however, loses half it's strength. 

                                  Thus, if the United Commonwealth sends 400 points of strength to Oerth, the force sent will
                                  only have a strength of 200 points on Oerth. 
                                  The United Commonwealth will have 600 points of it's own remaining, in Realmspace. 

                                  It would be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send more than half it's force to
                                  Oerth, since the Eternal Empire of Toril (with a Strength Total of 500) might decide to attack it.


                                  It would also be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send most of it's force,
                                  because the Border Guard that protects Realmspace is supported by the United
                                  Commonwealth. 
                                  Currently, the Border Guard has sufficient power to protect Realmspace from any attack,
                                  including Vecna and his Legions. 
                                  For every point of power the United Commonwealth sends to Oerth, that is that much less
                                  strength the Border Guard has to protect Realmspace. 

                                  If the United Commonwealth sends forces to Oerth, those forces are under the following
                                  restrictions: 

                                  They may employ no technology higher than the late 18th century. 
                                  They may employ no 10th or 11th level magic. 
                                  They must remain on Oerth once sent until the next Turn, when they may retreat - if still alive
                                  to do so. 
                                  They cannot jump from one place to another on Oerth using magic, anymore than anyone else
                                  on Oerth can, except for Vecna. 

                                  If the force sent by the United Commonwealth is destroyed, the United Commonwealth will
                                  lose some of it's base Power Level as a result, permanently. 

                                  - 

                                  At the start, no Power on Oerth or in Greyspace may attack Toril or any place in Realmspace. 
                                  The Border Guard of the United Commonwealth is too strong for any force, even the Legions of
                                  Vecna, to penetrate. 
                                  This may change if the United Commonwealth depletes the Border Guard, in which case I will
                                  post the news. 

                                  If it does become possible for Oerth to attack Toril, you will face more than the United
                                  Commonwealth of Toril. 
                                  The Powers of Realmspace are likely to unite to fight you, unless you pull off some very
                                  shrewd diplomacy. 

                                  Other Powers in Realmspace include: 

                                  The Eternal Empire, PL 500 
                                  Hope Isle, PL 500 
                                  The Scro Star League, PL 300 
                                  The Church of Toril, PL 100 

                                  In their home system, the people of Realmspace have full access to their technology (Terran
                                  equivalent 2100), their 10th level magic, and their 11th level magic. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 12: HIGH LEVEL PCS AND NPCS 

                                  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 1. 
                                  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 2. 
                                  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 3. 
                                  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 4. 
                                  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 5. 

                                  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items
                                  (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further. 
                                  By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most
                                  extraordinary of conditions. 

                                  The above applies to NPCs. 
                                  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth. 

                                  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and his PL
                                  is enhanced further. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 13 - THE CITY OF THE GODS 

                                  Originally (and still, officially) a Mystaran product, the City of the Gods is here on Oerth, for
                                  the IR. 
                                  It is the left-over product of a super-advanced civilization (more advanced even than the
                                  United Commonwealth of Toril) that has disappeared. 
                                  It has maintained itself for thousands of years since, by maintaining and creating new robots. 

                                  The City of the Gods, as people call it, sits up in the Godspires, in the Black Ice (just off-map
                                  to the north), in the middle of the territory of the Solistarim. 

                                  It is not possible to claim the City of the Gods. 
                                  The Solistarim cannot claim the City of the Gods anymore readily than anyone else. 

                                  It IS possible to raid the City of the Gods for their high tech goodies. 
                                  A successful raid (75% of any raid being successful) produces an increase in your PL of 2,
                                  permanently. 
                                  An unsuccessful raid (25% of any raid being unsuccessful) produces nothing. 

                                  Each raid, successful or unsuccessful, against the City of the Gods gives a cumulative 1%
                                  chance that the City of the Gods will take notice of the raids, and that there are beings out
                                  there existing that can raid it. 
                                  In that case, the City of the Gods will DECLARE WAR ON EVERYONE IN THE IR. 

                                  Yours Truly will run the City of the Gods if that happens. 

                                  The City of the Gods will then attack all those who raided it, immediately. 
                                  Once those Powers are destroyed, the City of the Gods will randomly attack all the other
                                  Powers in the IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Darkness, I need your Template.
  William, I need your Template.
  Zelda, I need your Template.


Edena, I sent you the template *twice* and then another *four times* when you told me again that you don't have it. What's up with that? Do you have trouble with your e-mail account? 'cause the problem is not on my end; when I sent it to you for the first time, I also sent it to _someone else_ so he could comment on it and since he replied to it, he obviously got it just fine.
The same thing happened during the previous turn, if you remember.
What should I do? If I can't even contact you, playing is nigh-impossible for me. 

- Darkness


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

In unholy glee, Vecna brings disaster down on the City of the Gods.

  He fires one terrible blast of fire after another into that ancient marvel of technology.
  Buildings shatter, crashing down.
  Great cracks erupt in the streets.
  Water mains break, pipelines explode, electronic circuits melt, electrical cables are fried.

  The City of the Gods goes on full Wartime Alert.
  Forcefields go up to protect the City.
  An army of robots carrying high tech weapons assembles to fight the threat.
  Missile launchers come online.
  Heavy particle cannons, antimatter beam weapons, and other weapons are activated.

  Then thousands of Vecnas appear.
  Simulacrums, built up over millennia of creation.
  Images.
  Illusions.
  Semi-real phantasms.
  Projected Images.

  All of them attack at once, teleporting right through the City's shields, through it's forcefields, right into it's buildings.
  They unleash a hurricane of destruction.  Fire, ice, acid, plasma, sonic energy, earthquakes, explosions, devastate a good part of the city.

  The equivalent of robotic panic occurs.
  The City of the Gods goes into Emergency Retaliation mode.

  Hundreds of beam weapons fire at the thousands of Vecnas.
  Hundreds of Vecnas are evaporated, even through their Prismatic Armor or Primatic Spheres.
  Hundres more, are untouched, the beams passing harmlessly through images and illusions.

  Again and again, the Vecnas pound the City, and again and again the City fights back.

  The City mobilizes it's entire arsenal of offensive weapons.
  A massive army of robots, tens of thousands of them, all armed with antimatter rays, heavy particle cannons, force-field defenses, and aerial capabilities, comes against the Vecnas.

  And the Vecnas, flee.
  They flee, but the robots fire at them as they go, and give furious pursuit.
  The simulacrums, images, illusions, phantasms, and Project Images lead the robots westward.
  The robots, travelling at a thousand miles per hour, give chase, whacking the simulacrums out of the air, firing furiously and futilely through the images and illusions, seeking to kill the Primitives that has so threatened the City's very existence.

  Over the seas north of Zeif the pursuit races, filling the sky with an artificial thunderstorm of epic proportions, while the people of the Baklunish Confederation watch in awe.

  Right over the mountains further west, then over Orcreich, the running battle goes, leaving devastation in it's wake as beam weapons strike the ground over and over.

  Missiles fire from the City of the Gods, wave after wave of them.
  Gigantic explosions occur in the sky as these missiles home in on their targets and obliterate them.
  But images and illusions are not destroyed by such things.

  Ever westward the running chase goes.

  Now, it passes into northeastern Lyrn.

  It is heading straight for the giant Torilian encampment in central Lyrn.
  Vecna is leading the robots right at Forrester's main army.

  Meanwhile, the City of the Gods consults with itself.
  The primitives, had never been a threat, it had accessed.
  It decides now that that accessment was wrong.

  The primitives, ARE a threat.
  That threat must be neutralized.
  Survival of the City, is paramount.
  Survival, comes over all other directives.
  The primitives, must be neutralized.
  All of them.

  The City awakens it's main battle force of robots, hundreds of thousands strong.
  Missile launchers find their targets.
  Great turrets aim and lock onto their targets.
  Satellites, sitting unused for millennia in the heavens, are activated, so that the City can scan the entire surface of the world.
  The primitives, cannot hide.
  The primitives, will be located.
  Special sensors in the satellites can look miles under the ground with special scanning devices.

  The City, must survive.
  Survival, overrides all other directives.
  Survival, shall be obtained at all costs.

  - - -

  Welcome to Turn 4, folks.


----------



## Forrester

Isn't Turn 4 starting at 1PM tomorrow? 

I'm at work right now, Edena, and I can't post the uber-post that needs to be posted. So to speak. Not yet. Won't do it justice.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Take your time, Forrester.
  Vecna and the pursuing army won't reach you until you, Alzem, and all the others have had time to react.
  No need to post immediately, or even today at all.

  This Turn will take ... as long as it takes.
  I expect it to go on for at least a week.

  Don't be in a hurry.

  The dreadful dangers that threaten everyone in the IR, aren't in a hurry.

  I started early for my own reasons, but that does not mean you have to start a day early.
  You may take your time, and start when you want to ... not when I want.
  Take your time, and consider your options.

  And folks - READ the final page of the Interlude.
  READ IT!
  READ IT!
  READ IT!!!
  There is information there you cannot do without ... and cannot hope to survive without.


----------



## Forrester

The danger is that if OTHER People start posting actions, you'll accept them, and I won't be able to act first. 

As long as it's clear that all posts TODAY don't actually happen until the turn "officially" starts, tomorrow at 1PM, I'm fine. 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Don't worry Forrester.
  I will not allow others to unfairly jump the gun on you.
  This Turn is not going anywhere anytime soon.
  It is here for the long haul.


----------



## Serpenteye

Hi, Edena. 
I do not intend to offend and I do not want to nag, but the powerslist is still not accurate. If you do not want to change it then please say so and I will accept that.


----------



## Uvenelei

So wait, has everything started yet? Are the robots killing people right now as I'm sitting here not understanding things? 
How are they making it to Lyrn? Boat? Magic? Jetpacks?
If the turn hasn't started yet, can I change my PL allocations?



edit: More questions.
How fast is Red Steel production?
How light is Red Steel?
Can it withstand white hot robot fury?


----------



## Rhialto

Suddenly, the image of a handsome man clad in black appears in the sky.  He smiles, and then proceeds to speak in a calm, quiet tone.

"Greetings to all.  I am the immortal High Master of Darkness, servant of Tharizdun and head of the Black Brotherhood.  As you are no doubt aware, we and the Shade are responsible for spreading the poisoning that is the Blood Rot beyond any hope of stopping it.  We plan on continuing to do this for the forseeable future, until all lies suppine under its devastating decay..."

He pauses here, and shuts his eyes.

"This is of course the part where I name my demands--what you can to do to make us stop.  And true to form, here it is--You can die.  Die in droves, weak and pathetic, calling to your gods for mercy.  For the Age of Elder Evil is upon you."

He glances up, a gleam in his eyes that is most unsettling.

"Oerth perishes, as it has been its destiny to do since the time of its creation!  The time of unravelling is at hand!    THARIZDUN IS IMPRISONED NO MORE!"

"To all our opponents, who formed your vast armies, and called martial law to stop us--thank you for doing exactly what we hoped.  The cycle of violence and degeneration you called up, the very embodiment of the Vicious Spiral, has weakened the prison of our God enough to free him.  Again our humble gratitude.  This could not have been accomplished without your  all-too eager assitance.  We played you like instruments, and you produced the sweetest sounds we ever heard."

The High Master of Darkness beams triumphantly.

"AND PEOPLE OF OERTH--THE IMMORTAL MIND OF THARIZDUN!!!"

And then--a direct mind-to-mind sending occurs between Tharizdun and everyone on the planet.  The immortal, maddened mind of Tharizdun bombards all with images of extraplanar decay and a malice that has existed for millenia.  For his worshippers and like-minded beings this sweeter than honey.

For everyone else, this is indescribable horror.  The incomprehensible mind of Tharizdun batters and bruises their psyches, causing many to go mad.

And this is just the Lord of Elder Elemental Evil's way of saying "Hi, kids, I'm back!"....


----------



## dagger

Not trying to whine or anything, but I thought it was an interlude not an 'bad guy action phase'?


----------



## dagger

<ooc>
I just sent you an email Edena about my NPC's and a small task I would like to perform.  

Would you like me to send you a revised template, or does it all make sense?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, I know with 9th level psionics you can create a small artificial plane (Genesis, right?).  Can the same be done with 9th level magic?


----------



## JohnBrown

*Edena, question*

(I also posted some of this on the Interlude thread.)

Edena,

I have a question.  If you say I have to leave the Cairn, O.K., I accept that.  However, I would like to make a few points:

From economic, resource, life-sustaining point of view, the Cairn Hills doesn’t really rely on the Nyr Dyv for very much.  In fact, other than as transportation route, none of the powers (Furyondy, the Urnst States, The Shield Lands, The Domain of Greyhawk before it was eaten by the Shade) would have been relying on the Nyr Dyv at the start of the game.  It’s was far too dangerous.  It is chock-full-o-monsters; big bad dragon turtles and the like.  

Other than small amount of fishing, the creatures of the Cairn probably couldn’t care less about the Nyr Dyv (o.k., the Rhennee might care, but you get my point  ).  If I had to abandon Cairn, then it would only be logical that everyone around the Nyr Dyv would have to abandon their territories their too.  William would loose nearly a third of Furyondy and the Shield Lands; The DU would loose a big chunk of Urnst, etc.  So while I understand that I might have to pull back from the shore some, abandon Tenser’s Tower, etc., the reason for abandoning the entire Cairn Hills, while the Isles of Woe – which are sitting literally in the middle of this big stinking mess – is taking reduced amount of damage is a little unclear.

I also agree with dagger, in that I thought the interlude was more or less role-play.  If it was “Bad-Guy Action Phase”, why didn’t I get to do anything?  I’m a bad guy too .  Seriously though, the Shade and Vecna, literally just got their heads handed to them (or other in the case of Vecna it might have been his Hand or Eye  ).  Yet, the Shade still manage to poison hundreds and hundreds of square miles using only 9th level magic?  During the Greyhawk Wars, the best Iuz could manage with this tacit was a 60 mile by 80 mile section of the Vesve Forrest. after working on it for a year.  Also, how long was this Interlude?

Edena, please, please understand that these aren’t complaints.  I am perfectly willing to stand by your decisions.  I am just requesting clarification


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance will take action to purify the Nyr Dyv. 

Murlynd, Keoghtom and Heward will capture and kill any Black Brotherhood agents that they can, starting in the Kevellond League. They will use fire to solidify Blood Waste and turn it over to Alzem for safe keeping. The first priority is to stop the poisoning, and killing the Black Brotherhood and Shade agents spreading the Blood Waste is incidental.  Edena, since it seems you have ruled it is IMPOSSIBLE to capture and question Black Brotherhood agents, we will just see how good they are at dying.

Rhialto, the only reason you have Tharizdun is Kalanyr became a good guy.  Before the Thread started, I was even polite enough to ask Edena why he had Tharizdun and not you as it would be more appropriate.  Now, however the policy has changed. If the Shade and its allies are trying to kill the planet and showing no mercy, they will receive an even fiercer attack than in any previous turn.

Agents are dispatched to other allied lands and do the same. The other Oerth Alliance countries will take similar actions, unless they say otherwise. (I can fairly say they will try to stop the pollution of the planet and their lands.)

Advice on how to stop this threat is shared with every nation and faction on Oerth not aligned with Vecna or the Shade.


----------



## Serpenteye

The Dark Union of Oerth takes similar measures as the Kevellond. All the new infections of the blood goo in DU lands are cauterized with magical fire. Agents of hostile powers in our lands are hunted down and destroyed.

Meawhile production of bloodsteel is increased. The manufactured weapons and armour are put in secure and isolated underground facilities and in mini-demiplaces (made with the Genesis power)


----------



## Uvenelei

As William stated, the Crescent is hunting down anyone who spreads the goo in it's lands. Any new pools not created by us will be destroyed. As before, we are maintaining the same level of security with our pool. We also wish to know whether or not the red steel will stop the high tech energy weapons of the crazy robots; divination spells are cast, scientists are consulted, and only if need be are tests performed by antagonizing the robots.


----------



## dagger

The Kingdom of Ulek is going to also try and prevent anyone from spreading anything within the Uleks and the Kron hills. Anyone caught destoying the planet further is killed.


----------



## Kalanyr

I am also going to stop people dumping goop in the waterways and I will stop the flow of Shade poison.

Rhialto- Is Tharzidun being free a good thing? Remember a free Tharzidun is a God of higher than Demigod status and as such can't intervene, unless Edena wants everyone to start summoning their divine patrons.

Edena- The Goop and Weapons are shifted on to a spelljammer warded against teleportation and scrying, a crew of volunteers (Good Alignments only) are set to continue forging and guarding it. Divinations continue on it.

How Much PL does a Catastrope do in Damage?


----------



## Rhialto

Well, seeing as freeing Tharizdun pretty much means ending the world, no it's definitely not a _good_ thing.  Remember they locked him up for a very good reason...

But to the mind of the Black Brotherhood, it's the most wonderful thing in the multiverse, and their reason for being.  I mean, this pretty much what they put down as "Purpose of Club"--"free the being of unimaginable might, and incredible evil that is called Tharizdun".


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Run Away!*

My troops and infrastructure are moving as far underground as they rationally can, hiding from the unstoppable might of the City.  They took one look at those warmachines and ran off with their tails between their legs.  This includes all Planar forces as well.

You know exactly what Anabstercorian himself is up to, dear Edena.


----------



## Forrester

Actually, I know exactly what Anabstercorian and myself are up to. 

Though I think I may have thrown an extra 'a' into his name here and there . 

I've summarized it in an email to you, Edena (and I cc'd you, Ab.) 

It's the uber-post that I asked people to wait for. And I'm waiting for you to sign off on it. 

It's awaitin' in your mailbox. 

Forrester


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I will also do what I can to halt the spread of the Blood Waste poison.


----------



## Black Omega

Needless to say, the Coalition of Light and Shadow is following up with trying to stop the spread of the red goo as well.  To the best of our 9th level abilities, areas newly infected will be cleansed.  In Perrenland and Sepia, samples of the red goo will be taken for experimentation as specified in the email.  If someone (Kalanyr?  Forrester?) can spare a little of the bloodmetal, that would be great also.  The dwarves are interested in finding a way to unravel it.  It's not metal, but perhaps it's more organic, like a resin, or simply Red Blood of the Earth (apologies to Big Trouble in Little China..  Perhaps something new can be created to 'eat' it.

Aside from this..waiting on Forrester's uber-post.


----------



## Kalanyr

I am also looking for a way to protect the undead of myself and my allies from Aceraks domination if he achieves Apotheosis. My main plan is to try and switch their link from the Negative Energy Plane to the Positive Energy Plane (will this work?). if it fails I will try the Upper Planes, failing that I will try and create a plane from which they can draw the energy they need to continue their existence.


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Edena:

I am leaving for several hours and place my forces and those of kaboom, who is away for a day or two, into the capable hands of dagger.

My forces will try to stop the contamination and kill Black Brotherhood or Shade agents carrying it out.  Contaminated areas or containers of the red goop are hit with magical fire.  The resulting red steel is turned over to Alzem for safe keeping.

As I have three demigods, several NPCs, and a fairly substantial military, I should be having some success.  After all, the Black Brotherhood - by Rhialto's own admission - does a great job of dying.

If possible, we will try to extend our purification efforts down to Wooly Bay to help out the Pomarj.

See you a little later guys,

William


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have answered the posts up to this one via e-mail, but I feel this one needs to be posted.

  John Brown wrote:

  Edena, 

  I have a question. If you say I have to leave the Cairn, O.K., I accept that. However, I would like to make a few points: 

  From economic, resource, life-sustaining point of view, the Cairn Hills doesn’t really rely on the Nyr Dyv for very much. In fact, other than as transportation route, none of the powers (Furyondy, the Urnst States, The Shield Lands, The Domain of Greyhawk before it was eaten by the Shade) would have been relying on the Nyr Dyv at the start of the game. It’s was far too dangerous. It is chock-full-o-monsters; big bad dragon turtles and the like. 

  ANSWER:  All of the above is correct.

  Other than small amount of fishing, the creatures of the Cairn probably couldn’t care less about the Nyr Dyv (o.k., the Rhennee might care, but you get my point  ). If I had to abandon Cairn, then it would only be logical that everyone around the Nyr Dyv would have to abandon their territories their too. William would loose nearly a third of Furyondy and the Shield Lands; The DU would loose a big chunk of Urnst, etc. So while I understand that I might have to pull back from the shore some, abandon Tenser’s Tower, etc., the reason for abandoning the entire Cairn Hills, while the Isles of Woe – which are sitting literally in the middle of this big stinking mess – is taking reduced amount of damage is a little unclear. 

  ANSWER:  Ok, an explanation is due here.

  The Nyr Dyv is NOT the source of the poisoning.
  The Nyr Dyv, is being poisoned from Shadow Throne, which it had the misfortune of sitting next to.
  The poison from Shadow Throne has equally ruined Wolly Bay to the south.
  The poison from Shadow Throne is spreading in all directions, including westward.

  The Blood Waste is not being affected by the Shade, in the way the healthy lands are ... it is being affected in that the poison of the Red Goo is being strengthened and heightened by the Shade Poisoning, the two feeding on each other.

  Therefore, it is not necessary for all the lands around the Nyr Dyv to be abandoned - not yet.
  If the Shade poisoning deepens, it will be necessary.
  But the Cairn Hills and northwest Abbor Alz had the misfortune of being close to Shadow Throne, along with the Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv.
  As a result, the poisoning there is now so great it has killed the land.
  The land is dead, just like the Wild Coast became before the Great Battle turned it into the Blood Waste.

  Since nothing can live anymore in the Cairn Hills or northwest Abbor Alz, or on the Isles of Woe, and people still there are becoming deathly ill from the Shade Poisoning, it is necessary that these areas be evacuated.

  Trust me when I say the area of poisoning is going to DRASTICALLY INCREASE IN AREA, very quickly, if someone does not use 10th level magic to hold the poisoning at bay. 

  - - -

  I also agree with dagger, in that I thought the interlude was more or less role-play. If it was
  “Bad-Guy Action Phase”, why didn’t I get to do anything? I’m a bad guy too . Seriously though, the Shade and Vecna, literally just got their heads handed to them (or other in the case of Vecna it might have been his Hand or Eye  ). Yet, the Shade still manage to poison hundreds and hundreds of square miles using only 9th level magic? During the Greyhawk Wars, the best Iuz could manage with this tacit was a 60 mile by 80 mile section of the Vesve Forrest. after working on it for a year. Also, how long was this Interlude? 

  The Interlude was intended as a chance for players to roleplay.
  After Turn 1, I stopped, and a thread to discuss the IR was created by someone else.  It rapidly filled up.
  Therefore, seeing the need, I created the IR Interludes, where roleplaying is possible.
  The IR should be about roleplaying.  Battles alone do not a game make.

  The Interlude lasted only a couple of days In Character.

  I left those who wished to post to post as they wished.
  It is not my doing that some people posted more, and some people less.
  As fate would have it, those players playing evil powers, posted more, and thus you get the impression (which is true in this case) that the Interlude was dominated by evils.

  The Shade Poisoning is a concept all of my own.
  Lord Melkor did not invent it, or even think of it.
  Lord Melkor did not create the poisoning, nor can he control it, other than to say it speeds up or slows down.
  It is not a spell, but a direct consequence of the Shade being on Oerth.

  Likewise, the Red Goo is my concept.
  No player created it, and certainly no player controls it.
  Some players are taking advantage of it to create items out of Red Steel (I will not say who is doing this.)
  Some players, are trying to stop the poisoning of the Red Goo.
  And some players, are doing nothing.

  9th level magic is not sufficient to stop either the Shade Poisoning or the Red Goo poisoning, or the Sun-Blight caused by the Red Goo.
  The most 9th level magic can do is halt it's advance into a specific area (a small area only.)
  10th level magic can halt the spread of the Shade Poisoning completely, but cannot recover the areas already poisoned.
  10th level magic can halt the spread of the Red Goo and it's poisoning IF other players don't take the Red Goo and spread it around.
  Which they ARE doing, especially Rhialto.

  11th level magic could heal the Shade Poisoning (although this would not harm the Shade themselves), and it could heal the Blood Waste, and destroy the Red Goo.
  Except that nobody has 11th level magic yet.
  The one person who has the best shot at getting 11th level magic is Forrester.
  However, Vecna is throwing the entire might of the City of the Gods at Forrester, who must now face them.
  Likewise, Alzem (Hope Isle, Toril) is now forced to deal with this new threat, which takes away from efforts to research the vital 11th level magic.

  Just trying to clarify things.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

Ok, let me explain it again, folks.

  The Red Goo is the physical manifestation of illness.

  Think of Flesh Eating Disease.

  Flesh Eating Disease is a virulent form of gangrene that attacks the subcutaneous flesh underneath the skin.
  It does not attack the skin or the underlying muscle and bone.

  The assault on the subcutaneous flesh is horrendous and massive, releasing vast amounts of poison into the bloodstream, causing horrible pain for the person with the illness.

  Once the subcutaneous flesh dies, then skin above it dies, and flakes off, leaving the dead flesh exposed.
  Or, as one person put it in a most horrible way:  Look Mom, no skin!

  The underlying muscle and bone die soon after.

  The illness spreads bodywide, and often it afflicts the extremities first.
  The hands and the feet are the first to go.
  There are cases of patients being still alive, whose hands and feet are rotted, black claws.

  A very grim, very horrible, and fortunately very rare disease.
  Antibiotics won't stop it.
  Only amputation of all infected flesh will stop it, along with MASSIVE doses of antibiotics, along with special machines to keep the patient's internal organs functioning.
  This is necessary because the body becomes so poisoned by the toxins of the illness that the whole body literally shuts down.

  A truly horrible illness.

  When 53 million people perished in the Great Battle of the Wild Coast, that produced a terrible wound on the surface of Oerth.
  The deaths of so many people and beings could not occur without massive effects on the lifeforce and magic of Oerth, especially concentrated as it was.
  The expenditure of so much magic to kill, to harm, to destroy, could not occur without effects on the world.

  This wound was infected from the start.
  The Poisoning of the Shade mixed with the infection, and strengthened it, made it more terrible and lethal.
  The magma from the crevaces, the blood of Oerth itself, flowed up to meet the infection, and the result was the Red Goo.
  Except that it has another name:  Flesh Eating Disease, or in this case, Oerth Eating Disease.

  The first effects of this terrible illness inflicted on Oerth was the Sun-Blight.
  Everywhere pools of goo are created, the fumes from the goo spread into the atmosphere.
  Once the fumes are sufficiently thick, they create the Sun-Blight.
  And you cannot have the goo without the fumes.

  But what you did not realize, and you do realize NOW, is that the goo is spreading UNDER the ground.
  It is spreading, like Flesh Eating Disease, through Oerth's sub-strata, through the Bedrock of the Planet.
  Eating it.  Destroying it.
  That is why the waterfall at the celebration is tinged with red.
  The waterfall is reflecting the state of the poison below.

  The spread of this poison is occurring at the rate of 100 miles per Turn.
  All the land above this underground poisoning is going to die, or perhaps even a worse fate awaits it than mere death.

  But tinges of the poisonous goo have spread to the Underdark of every part of Oerth.
  And there is a tinge of poisoning thus, all over the planet.
  It is minor, as of the moment.  It is having no discernable effects at the surface (or, for the most part, in the deeps either.)

  For a while, that will remain the case.
  However, if not stopped, the spreading rot through the Bedrock will destroy the world, spreading outward from the Blood Waste in all directions, killing the land, killing everything on it.

  Now, a number of Powers have decided to take the Red Goo and experiment with it.
  They produced Red Steel with it, and this Red Steel is marvellously hard and strong, and makes great armor, weapons, and other things.
  That was the lure.
  The catch is the nature of the Red Goo itself.

  The Red Goo is not metal.
  It is not mud.
  It is a combination of dissolved people, living and undead, body and souls.
  It is the lifeblood of Oerth itself.
  It is expended magic, used to kill and destroy.
  It is expended necromancy, used for evil purposes.
  It is Shade, come to Oerth to suck all of the world into the Shadow Plane.
  It is emotion.  Violent emotion.  Hatred.  Fear.  Anger.
  It is pain.  The pain of dying men.  The pain of wounded men.
  It is the water of the world, the element that makes life possible on Oerth.

  The forces that went into the making of Red Goo make it very potent.
  Thus, it has it's incredible strength and amazing properties.
  It also has incredible and amazing effects on ALL of those who are foolhardy enough to even get close to it, MUCH LESS carry it off to experiment with!!
  But it takes time for even the effects of the Red Goo to manifest, and the Interlude did not take up much time In Character.

  Trust me when I say that a number of the Powers will be experiencing interesting and amazing effects on all of their people who were even NEAR the Red Goo (near means within several miles, not within several feet) much less those who actually worked the substance.
  Some of these effects will be very, very bad.
  However, some of the effects will be very, very good.
  All of the effects will be strong.

  The Red Goo is made of very strong stuff, the product of battle, souls, emotions, and physical sensations.
  It is not easily altered once it hardens into Red Steel.
  That is why only 10th level magic will affect large amounts of it, and 9th level magic will affect small amounts.

  Be that as it may, WHEREEVER the Red Goo is taken, you take the illness - the Oerth Eating Disease - with you.
  Thus, the Powers who have experimented with the Red Goo have spread the illness all over the planet.
  The illness will manifest much more quickly than it would have otherwise, because the Red Goo was taken and spread.

  But the work of the Powers is relatively minor compared to what the Black Brotherhood, run by Rhialto, is doing.
  They, realizing the ill effects of the Red Goo, have DELIBERATELY taken LARGE amounts of it, and thrown it far and wide, into major lakes, into rivers, into prime cropland, into strategic places all over the planet.

  Thanks to the Black Brotherhood, the Flesh Eating Disease that threatens to kill all of Oerth, is getting a head start - a real head start.

  And the Shade, according to Melkor, threw their power into strengthening the Blood Waste.
  This intensified further the illness, giving it even GREATER virulence, enabling it to kill and destroy even faster than it would have otherwise.
  It wasn't ENOUGH for the Shade to poison the world with Shade Poisoning.
  They had to go and strengthen this new, awful illness afflicted the bedrock of the planet.

  Now, 10th level magic WILL stop the spread of both Red Goo and Shade Poisoning, as I have repeatedly said.
  With 10th level magic, the progression of the twin diseases can be halted.
  But not reversed.

  To reverse the twin illnesses, you need 11th level magic.

  Forrester and Alzem are in the best position to obtain 11th level magic, and thus end the menace to you.

  That is where Vecna comes in.

  As your Moderator, it is my JOB to play Vecna properly.
  Unfortunately, Vecna is evil.
  Except that, to use the word evil to describe Vecna is like using the world radiance to describe the desert sun at noon at the equator.
  In official Greyhawk Canon, Vecna was the most evil being that ever lived on the world of Oerth, 20 years ago In Real Life.

  Therefore ...

  Vecna understands everything above.
  He understands the nature of the Shade Poisoning.
  He understands the nature of the Red Goo.
  He also understands that Forrester and Alzem could stop it, end it, if they could devote their PL to researching 11th level magic.

  Vecna, has no intention of allowing that.
  Vecna, just awoke the City of the Gods, PL 300 (attack/defense 6/6), and is personally leading their forces in a chase towards Forrester's encampment.
  Vecna has convinced the computers of the City of the Gods (who do not distinguish one primitive from another) that all the humans, demihumans, and humanoids of the planet are a threat to it.
  The City wants to survive, and intends to survive.
  If the primitives are a threat, then they must be neutralized.

  However, the City of the Gods knows nothing of Gating to another Plane.
  All the computers will know is that Vecna dropped off the Radar Screen.
  Seeing the primary target gone, and unable to locate it again, the computers will move to eliminate the secondary targets.
  For now the City perceives all humans, humanoids, and demihumans as enemies, not just the one (ones) who attacked it.

  In this way, Vecna achieves his revenge against Forrester who forged the alliance that crushed his Legions.
  In this way, Vecna destroys the Torilians he always hated.
  And in this way, Vecna destroys the only real hope that Oerth has of surviving (or so it would appear.)

  Vecna does not care if the twin poisons kill the world.
  In fact, he will sit and enjoy watching the world  die.
  Vecna is ECSTATIC at the actions of the Black Brotherhood - indeed, if he could, he would make them all his personal princes and nobles!
  Vecna will let the world die, and rebuild it in his own image.

  Now, you cannot stop the awakening of the City of the Gods, or change the fact it views you all as threats to be destroyed.
  But you CAN halt Vecna, and you MIGHT be able to halt the City of the Gods, if you work at it.
  You CAN save Oerth, and stop the twin illnesses.

  Melkor has left for the weekend, and given me the Shade to play.
  This was unfortunate for you, for I will play the Shade as Melkor intended, and they will do the most harm that is physically possible to you, using the best tactics they know of to bring harm to you.

  That is my job as Moderator.
  I will not allow you to easily get out of this one.
  You must work, and strive, to get out of this predicament that I have created for you (and, in some cases, lured you into with the dream of invincible Red Steel.)

  If you do not work and strive, the world of Oerth will die, and be reborn as Vecna and his friends, and the Shade, wish it to be.
  Not a pretty thought.

  I said a while back that if you did not come to hate Vecna more than you hated paying taxes, then I was not doing my job.
  I intend to do my job, with a vengeance.

  You could have killed Vecna on Turn 1.
  You could have killed Vecna on Turn 2.
  When I assumed control of Vecna, you should have killed him then and there.
  You should have bought Melkor off, offered him half the world, or a million slaves, or whatever it took, to convince him to give Vecna's phylactery to you.
  You did not know that Vecna had a phylactery?
  All liches do.  And those phylacteries are always well protected.

  Vecna was too dangerous to be permitted to remain in the world.
  Vecna, IS too dangerous to be permitted to remain in the world.
  The sooner you kill Vecna and be done with him, the better off you will be.

  Unfortunately, I am playing the Shade now, and they are taking precautions against the phylactery being stolen so great that the phylactery will be basically unrecoverable.
  Except that, Forrester has a plan that will recover the phylactery right through all my defenses, and there is not a thing I can do about it - nor can anyone else do anything about it.
  Forrester is a very clever guy, as it turns out.
  Beware of him.
  After you have dealt with all the menaces I am throwing at you, you will have to deal with him.
  I assure you, he will be a formidable opponent - you have only tasted the first hints of just how formidable Forrester can be, when he tries.
  Never mind his PL.
  His high PL is not your problem.
  He, is your problem.

  I will always try to make trouble for all of you.
  I will never allow you to have peace.
  Not if I can help it.
  You must earn peace.  You must fight for it.  You must overcome my creations, and create a situation - like they did on Toril - where there is basically nothing I can do against you.

  For now, though, you must survive what I am about to throw at you, starting tomorrow, and you must find a way to overcome the twin illnesses before they consume you all.

  Edena_of_Neith, who's job it is, to be a good DM


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To Rhialto*

To Rhialto:

  The Time of Reckoning has come for the Black Brotherhood.

  With practically every Power on the planet devoting serious efforts to hunt down and destroy the Black Brotherhood, this being (justifiably) just about their top priority, the Black Brotherhood is going to suffer serious reverses this turn.

  Expect severe losses.

  A lot of Black Brotherhood agents are likely to be captured by Forrester and Kalanyr, whose 10th level magic makes capture of living agents possible (and extraction of vital information from them possible too.)

  The time of your secrecy has passed.
  You will now be forced to fight.

  Since the Black Brotherhood is deliberately trying to destroy Oerth, as quickly as possible, aiding the twin illnesses, and since they have publicly stated that this is their goal, what do you think all the other Powers intend to do?

  As for the Sending of Tharizdun ... Tharizdun can communicate with people, and he can even injure people in the way you describe, for he is a DEMIPOWER in this IR.
  That means, Tharizdun can be attacked and killed, in this IR.

  If Tharizdun was a Lesser God or greater, he could not be killed.
  But then, he could send messages only, and not harm anyone, for the Gods are not involving themselves in the IR in any way other than verbally.
  And then, only if a Player does it.  Your Moderator has kept the Gods strictly uninvolved on his own part.


----------



## Alyx

The wind whips around a silent figure, sending his crimson cloak waving. He is kneeling, waiting, watching. His green eyes steadily flicker as he turns his head slowly from the southwest to the east. 

From the southwest a red hand stretches over the world. A foul enveloping taint emanates from that place with cruel intensity. All Oerth seems to tremble from that taint. The sun is struck in the very sky. The ground moans in pain. Red ooze creeps forth from dark pools of bloodlike liquid. The red elf favors that crimson colour, but this approach is defilement twice over to him. Red means danger and death, is that not enough? Why now taint, as well? 

Then from the east approaches a different taint. Here the light is met by an opposing cloud of floating darkness. Light is overborne by an evil blackness, a much more tangible taint that is nonetheless subtle enough to accomplish what it desires. And oh yes, the shadow is indeed alive. The red elf is not fooled. This shadow is not satisfied by peace. It would not survive in a land without war. It only wishes to kill, to torture, to attack. 

"How can this end?" He whispers softly, a silent proclamation of doom. When one is surrounded by shadow and taint, by failed dreams, by fallen comrades and evil tidings, hope seems lost; or at least far away. What can one do to fight the invincible darkness, the inexorable defilement, when all the earth itself seems to fight with them against you? 

Then the red elf stands, his left hand flourishing with a habitual twist that he takes comfort in. A blade springs into his crimson glove out of nothing, a blade tinged in a soft glow of ruby and scarlet. He stands tall once again. His mind forces unwelcome thoughts into an unconscious box. He speaks strongly into the open, still clear air about him. “If we do not win, we can at least stop the tide from flowing, if only for a time. Such is our fate before, and such is our fate now, and my hope is that our future fate will also remain thus.” 

With those words, he turns to the west. 

When one’s fingers are to be used to plug a broken dike, it is best to bring an army to aid you in the effort. And to the west was that army. 

The nations of Celestial and Nippon led the center, endless rows of dedicated swordsmen and peerless lancers on horse after horse. These horses were chargers, trained to flinch never in the face of combat and against the mightiest of spells. With this physical force came another one of monks, clerics and wizards, dedicated forces that trained daily against one another in mock duels. 

On the left wing was another force, a legion of elves from Varnaith, borne over the seas in defense of another nation. Every man and woman in that army fought as a unit. The hierarchy of command was clear and yet flexible if needed. This army knew order and embraced it even amid the heat and flurry of battle. 
On the right wing came another force, the mariner elves of the Lendores. They had seen much action in this war, be it on the water against their natural enemies or in the black swamp in a desperate flurry of slashing cutlasses and knives. They were veterans now, they had learnt how to fight on land the hard way. Each soldier was a warrior trained to attack fiercely and to finish any opposition. 

But it was in the vanguard that the heart of the army came. 

The forces of Celene marched solemnly through the remains of their nation, grim fighters in battered armour that nonetheless still held. They marched with very little sound. Something inside them had been destroyed – each had lost a home, a family, and friends – and that had scraped away their soft exterior, leaving only a rock inside. As the sword is forged on fire, the hearts of the olves had been forged for battle. They did not want blood, did not care for hate, and did not yearn for revenge. What they wanted was to fight, to die if they could, and in doing so strike a blow to shake the world. 

The red elf stood now on the crest of a silent hill, looking at this force. He had forged these separate and disparate peoples together, long ago. Now it had led to this, a force that would have outnumbered and outfought any other in the days of the Greyhawk wars. Now, after recent events, it was not so imposing a force. But it was, perhaps, enough. 

“If one is doomed to die and fade into the night, perhaps it is best to do so with a song.” 

With these words, the red elf turned to solidly face the east. The shades would not remain content with what they had. And when evil moved to strike, the forces of the sun would burn away whatever darkness attacked it. Or die trying.

>
>
>
>
>

There is my repost.  I'll wait and see what happens next before beginning my next actions on this field o' battle.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I already said I was stopping the Shade Poison and the Blood Waste advancing.

And finding away to make my undead immune to Acerak's Apotheosis, see above for my ideas.


----------



## dagger

Olinstaad Corond in a war council with his advisors and representatives from many peoples and powers. They are crowded around a war map, busy talking and discussing plans.

“The stinkin’ Shade don’t know when to quit, we have sent them back to there holes twice and still they choose the path of aggression. “ says Olinstadd

“Aye, we own em’ a lump or two!” shouts Norin a dwarf hero who recently joined the Kingdom of Ulek, as he slams his mailed fist into the table, “and by Moradin, we will give it to em!”

At this point an elf comes in armed with an assault rifle. He wears an insignia of the Kingdom of Ulek and a patch for the Duchy of Ulek underneath it. “Well the people of the Lortmils finished putting the bomb bays on the Spelljamming mountains.” Speaks the elf in a low voice, he smiles “and some holy water bays too.”

“Good, make sure they are full loaded, also the anti aircraft weapons. They won’t be thirsty after this battle.” jokes Olinstaad. “Ye get those trolls we grew to work on those telephony things?”

“Oh yes, they are working on it as we speak” says the elf

“What about us?” asks an astral deva standing next to a gnome and halfling from the former Welkwood.

“Ye find that damn axe I told you about, I might need it when I go into battle. Don’t worry about the Welkwood, will get it fixed right up soon enough.”
------------------------------------------------------------------
Edena:

I am going to use my Spell Jammers to provide air cover for Kaboom’s sky ships as they transport the below forces (and any other forces). The forces are being transported to the Cairn Hills; they are not traveling over the Bloody Waste.

Kaboom: 20PL
Isle of Hope: 50PL
To the following powers we are also offering to transport via Kaboom’s sky ships if the want or need it to the Hills to battle the Shade. Also my Spell Jammers can carry 20 PL, so we should have plenty of PL transport:

William
Creamsteak
Zelda
Iuz
Serpenteye
Alyx
Gnomeworks
Uvenelei
Darkness
Black Omega

If you are not listed but had planned on catching a ride, please don’t hesitate to speak up; my dwarven scribes are a little slow.

Also I have the following rapid action force below made up in case they are attacked to provide additional cover if needed.

16 PL (my Npc’s)


After all armies have been delivered to the battle against the Shades (it might be awhile , I know). My Rapid Strike Force and Dwarven Spell Jammers will hang back and wait for the battle against the Shade to begin. Using the spell jammers speed, altitude advantage and the magic of my Npc’s, we are going to try a surprise flank attack and drop in on the Shade from behind. After the battle is raging, they will start using there their bomb bays, holy water bomb bays, on board artillery, rocket launchers, and other goodies. We will try to create a hole so the invasion force can really start to advance. If Olinstaad has that axe I talked to you about I would like him to use it too full effect. 

If it looks like a flank attack will not happen then the Rapid Strike Force and spell jammers join the battle normally from the NORTH.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Kal.*

U kicked the experimental spelljammer of the mountain right and all other red goo wast? THought I read you did, jsut want to make sure we stay damn damn damn far away from this goo until we precisely know what it does.

Edena, Festys PC's and NPC's + Mine and Valkys PC's and NPC's will PERSONALLY track down the forces from the BB adn obliterate them after pulling out every nerve center of information they poses. Kalanyr finds them, we clean them up or retrieve them. This is starting to get personal, for we intend to be victorious in this world, and in that case it might come in handy if there was a world 

And if there will be a massive battle against the shades again, Vaeregoth will stand at the very front besides those that mayB will earn my respect. I shall stand by lord Kalanyrs Forces, if they are not there I shall stand by the side of the Coalition of light and Darkness.


----------



## Kalanyr

Count in a big flying mountain on your attack on the Shade and as per the rules for catastrophes the Shade can have my gift of a giant ball of Holy Fire (unless Catastophes do 100+ Damage in which case the City of Gods can have it instead or can I teleport the armies of the city of the gods into the Shadow Throne? If I can I will).

To Battle!

How goes my efforts to avoid Acerak dominating my undead and to Halt the poisons of the Blood Waste and Shade?
!
Forsaken: Correct, the Spelljammer is elsewhere. Where is for me to know.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*To battle!*

I shall stand beside you my lord! Together under your lead we shall be victorious! 

And let's test how sweeeeeeeeeeet our mythal is going to be and how happy the shades are going to be with iT^^


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

And all of you discover a new, minor little problem.

  The Blood Waste blocks all travel across it, or over it - even by the Sky Ships and Flying Citadels of Kaboom's Sky-Sea League.

  The Blood Waste stretches unbroken from the waters of the Nyr Dyv to the waters of Wolly Bay, blocking all ground troops from the west from attacking Shadow Throne.
  Aerial forces must go around it.

  However, that is not the end of it.

  The waters of the Nyr Dyv cannot be crossed by boat.  They are too gummed with poison for a boat to make it's way through.
  The air over the Nyr Dyv is so poisoned half the mariners would be dead even if they made it across quickly somehow.
  Thus, a ground attack from the northwest, north, or northeast against Shadow Throne is impossible.

  The same situation is true in Wolly Bay, to the south of Shadow Throne.

  If you travel by Sky Ship or Flying Citadel, you can travel high enough that the vapors from the now deadly waters will only make your forces mildly sick, should you pass over these two bodies of water.

  The only clear ways into Shadow Throne, for ground troops, is from the east or southeast.

  If you attack Shadow Throne from the air, with Sky Ships filled with troops, it will be a massacre.
  Yes, Sky Ships have defenses and weapons, but when a Sky Ship or Flying Citadel goes down, everyone on board (ESPECIALLY the armies being ferried) goes with it.

  TRUST me when I say the Shade are expecting such a stunt to be pulled against them, for it is the most obvious way in which they could be attacked.
  They have some mighty big guns aimed up at the sky.
  They intend to hold one of Oerth's biggest Turkey-Shoots.  Your ships will make great target practice, and sharpen the reflexes and skills of the Shade gunners.
  In other words, you may get into Shadow Throne that way, but expect a massacre of your troops.

  - - -

  In other words, you cannot attack Shadow Throne by ground troops from the south, southwest, west, northwest, north, or northeast.
  It can only be approached on the ground from the east and southeast.

  It can be attacked by air from any direction but the west, but you will pay dearly for the privilege.

  That leaves you two other options.

  Attack, on the ground, from the east, or from the southeast.

  But an assault from the southeast is out of the question.
  To do it, you would have to land your forces in the Bright Desert ... any further north, and your ships would be lost in the poisoned waters of Wolly Bay.
  The Bright Desert has been poisoned by the Shade.
  Your army will have to march through that poison for over 200 miles to reach Shadow Throne.
  Half of them will be deathly ill by the time they get there, and a lot of them will be dying.

  That leaves one final, feasible option.

  You could attack Shadow Throne with ground forces, from the east.
  They could land in the County of Urnst, then drive westward through the Cairn Hills into Shadow Throne.
  The poisoning is still sufficiently light that your troops could make it in without much in the way of harmful effects.

  There is one catch with this final option, however.

  The County of Urnst is the property of the Dark Union.
  The Dark Union, is the ally of the Shade.

  I leave you, to figure out an answer to this unanswerable problem.

  In the meantime, the Shade, knowing your predicament, are laughing and laughing and laughing ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, you are able to halt the spread of the Twin Illnesses.
  With your 10th level magic, this is accomplished.

  Again, you cannot reverse the Twin Illnesses, or regain any land lost to them.
  You are able to prevent the deadly poison of the Red Goo and the Shade from spreading any farther.

  Kalanyr, there is nothing you can do to stop Acererak from taking over your Undead if he achieves Apotheosis.
  Better hope you manage to kill him before he succeeds in achieving said Apotheosis.


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, could you check your email?  i'd like to put one of our (Dark Union's) plans into action now, but i need something from you (outlined in the email)...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Shade send a message to the Dark Union of Oerth:

  Hail to the God Emperor.
  We request the aid of the Dark Union to defend Shadow Throne against the expected onslaught of the Oerthian Alliance.
  We appreciate very well that the Dark Union will act only in what it sees as it's own best interest - which is to say, we appreciate that the Dark Union will leave us to rot if it pleases them!

  We wish to state our case for help.

  We provide a strategic blockade.
  The Oerthian Alliance is almost entirely in the western Flanaess, or in countries west of the Hellfurnaces, Crystalmists, and Barrier Peaks.
  Only the Delrunian Alliance and the Sky-Sea League lie east of us.

  Acting as a strategic plug, we have sheltered the Dark Union from the Oerthian Alliance.
  We also shelter Acererak and the Scarlet Brotherhood to a lesser extent with this blockade.

  They must go through us, to get to you.

  We know that you are building up your power, and that - given enough time - you will become a power great enough to stand against the Torilians and their Oerthian Alliance.
  But it takes time.
  If you support us, we survive.
  If we survive, we maintain the blockade.
  If we continue to exist, we force the Torilians and Oerthian Alliance to focus all their strength and power on us, and thus they have no power left with which to attack the Dark Union.
  They waste their time and power in destroying us, while you grow strong.

  The longer we last, the longer we maintain this blockade, the stronger you will grow.
  If we last long enough, you will grow strong enough to crush the Torilians and the Oerth Alliance, and Oerth will bow to the Dark Union.

  If we are destroyed, the entry by land into the Dark Union is laid open.
  Given the treason of Iuz, we would not be surprised if he joined the Oerthian Alliance in destroying you.
  And then, Forrester and his lackeys will blackmail and rule all the Oerthian Alliance.
  Indeed, does he not have the arrogance to demand tribute from you even now?

  We are pragmatic - we realize that you would leave us to die, and will leave us to die, if it is in your best interest to do so.
  We have given our best arguments for you holding to your alliance, and sending troops to aid us.
  We would need your undead troops - living troops would die in the Shade controlled areas.
  We sincerely believe that it is in your best interest to help us, not to mention it is in our interest.

  Dark Union, send your undead armies, and the undead armies of your ally, Acererak, to our aid!
  Let the Power of Evil, prevail!

  The Shade


----------



## Kalanyr

Serpenteye & Mr Draco- Are you sure you want to aid a power bent on destroying the world you would much prefer to rule? I could give you land for your aid.

How can Acerak be killed ? He is a PC and thus out of the Juristiction of Death in Battle/By Catastrophe. 

Can I teleport myself & my allies into the Shadow Throne?
If not the catastrophe will go Acerak since I am not going to redeem a whole pile of undead to see Mr Ugly Skull  take them over. Oh and I am sending the Father of Obedience the list of Black Brotherhood agents I made


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kalanyr, what exactly would you be willing to offer us in reply to aiding you?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Shade send another message to the Dark Union:

  They say the Twin Illnesses are a threat to the Dark Union.
  However, we appreciate that you will obtain 11th level magic.

  With that magic, you will forever end the menace of the Twin Illnesses to your lands and this world.

  We accept that.

  But you will not obtain 11th level magic if you must expend all your efforts fighting the Torilians and their lackeys.

  Send your forces to aid us, and thus buy yourself the time to grow strong.

  Then burn down the Torilians.
  Burn the arrogant Torillians down.
  They pretend they are peaceful, and they pretend to be lofty.
  Yet when they thought they had the advantage, they chose blackmail and threat.
  Look at their history of butchery and massacre of their own.
  Look at their leader, and his history!

  And remember, we are not a tenth as powerful as the Torilians.
  THEY are the threat, not us.
  The Twin Illnesses are minor inconveniences, soon cured.
  The Torilians, are a real illness.

  - - -

  To answer your question, Kalanyr:

  Yes, you can teleport into Shadow Throne.
  Since you have 10th level magic, you can teleport your entire army in.
  But not the armies of Forsaken One, Festy Dog, or anyone else.
  Obviously, a coordinated attack by teleportation, land, and air is possible.

  You can throw your allowed Catastrophe at the Shade, Kalanyr, or at Acererak, or anyone you please.
  It will have devastating results to the area you throw it at, as per the rules in the Rules Post.

  Acererak can only be killed if I, the Moderator, rule that he is killed.
  This is true of all PCs.
  This does not mean that Acererak is unkillable.

  If you really want to stop Acererak from achieving Apotheosis, then you must find a way to do that on your own.
  I the Moderator am neutral.  I will not give you helpful advice on how to stop Maudlin!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## dagger

In my post Edena I stated that I was not goign to fly over the BLood Waste, just a fyi.


----------



## Kalanyr

Dark Union- I offer you the land of the Crystalmists,The Hellfurnaces,Rauxes and the Yuan-ti's Old Empire, I no longer need the land. Is this sufficient?

Edena- How big can I make the Mountain given enough time to do so? The Catastrophe is my gift to Acerak, I am not going to this much trouble with redemption for him to undo it.


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edit]- i like that list, include the burnt ashes of Vecna's phylactery and we'll consider it.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Everyone can die*

Soon, you'll find this out the hard way.

BTW, this war is getting nastier and nastier, and I foresee that people will lose their PC's.  If this occurs, I plead with you not to leave the IR.  Rather, I hope that you will either rule your entities as 'Faceless Rulers' or create a new PC.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Sollir?  Darkness?  Zelda?*

Sollir, where are you?
  I need your Template.

  Darkness, are you still with us?
  I haven't seen any posts from you in a long time.
  I need your Template too.

  Zelda, are you there?
  I haven't heard from you in a truly long time.
  I need your Template as well.

  - - -

  Kalanyr, you can make one heck of a big mountain.
  Again, refer to the rules on 10th level magic in the Rules List.
  Those state the general magnitude of the destruction your Catastrophe will cause.

  - - -

  The Shade cannot hear Mr Draco's negotiations with Kalanyr.
  But if they COULD, they would snort and say:

  Who is the ruler of the Dark Union?
  Kas the Imbecile?
  Or the worthy God Emperor who lead his nation to victory.


----------



## Kalanyr

Mr Draco- Done! The Land is yours. The Phylactery is yours when I get a hold of it or what I leave of it.


----------



## Mr. Draco

kalanyr- give us those lands (Crystalmists,The Hellfurnaces,Rauxes and the Yuan-ti's Old Empire), the burnt ashes of Vecna's phylactery when you can, 1PL of forces to garrison each area (except Rauxes), and the promise that none of your allies will attack those areas, and you have a deal.


----------



## Kalanyr

I cannot provide the Garrison, I need my forces (besides not like you can trust my forces), the rest I can do. What say you? If you insist on the Garrison I might be able to convinve my allies to leave one.

Edena- I will continue enlarging our mountain,until I can comfortably fit the population of myself and my allies. The Catastrophe on Acerak will be a firey burst of holy power sweeping his land destroying all evil undead and badly burning anything of evil alignment.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I already emailed my template to you several hours ago Edena, did you not recieve it?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, could we teleport 3pl of forces? (1pl to each location if we accept)

kalanyr, you can still give us assurances that our garrisons will not be attacked by your allies


----------



## Kalanyr

Yes, you have my assurances neither myself nor my allies will attack those areas unless we are attacked first.


----------



## dagger

How big a force you sending to the Shade battle Kalanyr?


I think creamsteak needed  ride for a large force, and Kabooms skyships will ferry them if he needs me too. With my spell jammers providing cover.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mr Draco, if Serpenteye rejects this alliance with Kalanyr, and if he sticks to his alliance with Kalanyr's enemies, you could have a civil war on your hands.


----------



## Kalanyr

Can the Shade weapons penetrate my mountaings defences? Or could I ferry in troops on board it?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Please remember that Kaboom cannot ferry more PL in troops than he has total PL.
  That's in the 300 to 350 range, I do believe.

  A large number, but the Shade have a large army also.
  They are entrenched, have the advantage of the Shade (+ 2 / + 2), the advantage of being on the defensive behind fortifications (0 / + 1), and they have bonuses for their value in the Industrial Arms Race to boot.

  Kalanyr's forces may teleport in, obviously, since he has 10th level magic (and the Shade do not get their defensive (0 / + 1) against his forces.)

  But the rest of the attacking army, beyond Kaboom's number I spoke of, is going to have to arrive some other way.

  Also, I cautioned you - and I will caution again - that attacking Shadow Throne directly with the Sky Ships and Flying Citadels of Kaboom puts you at a special disadvantage.
  The Shade are expecting such a tactic and have prepared especially for it.
  Because they have, I am giving them an extra (+ 1 / 0) to their rolls against any assault from the air.
  And there will be extra casualties on the offensive side, due to Flying Ships and Flying Citadels that were shot down before they could land their troops (and thus, all the troops perished in the crash.)

  - - -

  Yes, Kalanyr, the Shade weapons can penetrate the Mountain's defenses.
  10th level magic gives your forces a (+ 2 / + 2) advantage.
  The Mountain and it's Mythal gives them another (+ 2 / + 2) advantage.
  But it does not render your forces impervious to attack.

  Kalanyr, you can only ferry your own attack force on the mountain.
  It is simply not big enough to carry the forces of Forsaken One and Festy Dog, or your other allies.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Wait.*

Please, people.  Don't start any frontal assaults just yet...  Wait for everyone on your side to post, so we can form a coherent plan.

As for me?  Talk to Forrester.  I'm working for him.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edena, since you didn't answer my above question, I emailed my template to you already (several hours ago), but if you haven't gotten it, would you like me to email you again?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Deep within the ranks of the armies of the Dark Union…
----------
Kas looked around.  His eyes falling over the proud warriors of the Dark Union.  The same Dark Union that he ruled jointly with the God Emperor.  The soldiers stretched on for miles after miles, all eager for the fight they knew would be happening soon.

Indeed, even Kas himself was eager for the battle, having last fought against the legions of Vecna.  He was curious as to how much of a challenge these new enemies would provide.

Suddenly, a messenger came up to Kas from the temporary command post.

"Sir!  Sir!  We have just received news from the scouts.  It seems that some sort of primal wave of energy is sweeping through Acererak's host.  Leaving udead as dust, or crippled wherever it passes through."

Kas turned his attention southward.  Indeed, he could see it now, a light, bright enough to be seen these many miles away, sweeping through the southern lands of Acererak.

Truly, he thought to himself, this is an omen of victory and future glory for the Dark Union.  Only minutes earlier they had sealed a deal with the former Underdark Alliance, giving the Dark Union the lands of the Crystalmists, the Hellfurnaces, Rauxes, and the Yuan-ti's old Empire.  Not only that, but he was eager to get his hands on the promised ashes of Vecna's Phylactery.  He would finally be rid of the old fool.  And all for a passage to the shade, unmolested.  It was a bargain.

Suddenely, the strange light from Acererak's lands went out.  Kas had seen this before, he recognized the sheer power of the 10th level magic that must have been needed to accomplish this.  Now would be their time to strike.

Looking over the assembled army of the Dark Union, he dispatched orders to the commanders of the various units telepathically.

Soon, the call went up amongst the troops as they began to march.

"For victory!  For Dark Union!  For the God-Emperor!  Onward!"

And thus, the forces of the Dark Union swept southward, like a dagger, straight into the lands of Acererak.

At the same time, the Dark Union armies in Dullstrand and the Shauhagin Empire began their own offensives against Acererak's territory.

Using tactics that had been perfected through hundreds of years of warfare, the armies moved, coordinated to the point of a single organism, devoted in thought to the Dark Union, devoted in heart to the Dark Union, and devoted in battle to the Dark Union.
-----
OOC:  What this means:  As soon as the catastrophe has ended, 220PL of armies, including Kas and his legions, is moving south from Ahlissa into Acererak's territory (the 5 PL remaining is being used to garrison, this means the 28PL of special troops origionally stationed there is going with the army, the 5PL remaining are regulars).  Also, 45PL from Dullstrand is striking East into Acererak's lands.  The final force is composed of 35 PL from the Shauhigan Empire striking at the Lordship of the Isles, then moving south.  Once they have conquered Acererak's lands there, they will be striking at the Scarlet Brotherhood east of their position.  One final tactical note, when we have located the tomb of horrors, our forces will not enter, but bombard it from the outside, knowing of its rather nasty history.  Also, we will set up a nice ambush for anything that decides it wants to die on the outside fighting us, rather than on the inside while we pelt it with ranged attacks.

Also, it means that the deal with Kalanyr has gone through.  Go ahead Kal, do your best.  And remember, Kas wants all of the ashes of Vecna's Phylactery, not just some of them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I sent you an e-mail, Sollir.
  It must not have gotten through.

  Yes, could you please resend your Template?

  Thanks much.

  Edena


----------



## Creamsteak

To Mr Draco/Serpenteyes

Sanctus Punitor,

Kas... ironic brother... enemy who I let rest on my busom... When You March on the Shade, My Forces will follow you through your territory for the attack. The Delrunian Army will march with you, in mass, to attack the Shade...



To Sollir Furryfoot,

The goo in your lands... I will help you treat it to the best of my abilities. Do you ask me for my assistance?


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edit]- Thanks for the assistance creamsteak.  This means that 15PL of assorted forces from the lands near the Shade will be marching against them, with the forces of Kalanyr.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*sighs* I copied it but I guess I forgot to paste it to word...this will take a bit, sorry, Creamsteak, how do you propose to help?  Send me an email, Edena, how much goo do I have in my lands anyhow...


----------



## Creamsteak

MR Draco/Serpenteyes,

The Delrunian Army is marching through your lands (as non-violently as a lawful good alligned army can, which is means you might not even notice a bent peace of grass if you tried to find it). This should be quite a large force, however. We are attacking the Shade with the Delrunian Army... Should take a couple days to walk there...

But Dagnabit, I am attacking the Shade...

But not directly and immediately. My forces are going to entrench outside the Shadow throne with our trebuchets and fire into the territory. We are going to cause structural Damage First, and attempt to force their forces to attack us. If they refuse to attack us, then we press into their territory another 10 miles each day and set up a new line. If we get in range of Grayhawk then you can expect to see many large (possibly magically enhanced) boulders flying into the city.



To Sollir,

I am not sure what we can do about the red goo... if it starts to threaten your people I will supply refugee camps in my attached counties. I think the only solution is OOC- the research of 11th level magic...

I guess we could put a cumulative force into researching it if we have to... I'm not sure what to do.



To Edena,

Here is a list of my NPC's (It includes 16 PL worth... I'm not sure if I should count Tenser against my total, so take the last person off the list if I am limited to 15 PL.) I have some stat blocks for ALL of them if you want... but why throw so much clutter into a post? If I get these forces at this turn I explain that all of them are adventurers who have been with Sanctus Punitor and we are all good friends (some very unlikely friends as well). These NPC's are staying in my capital for now, because I want to give them a few days to get comfortable in their new quarters. We are also forming a Round Table if anyone wants to join it, just submit your resume.

Cadaudric, male human Rog19/Sor11: CR 30; PL1;
Etendaldan, male elf (wild) Sor14/Ftr6: CR 20; PL1;
Baeron, male aasimar Pal19/Ftr11: CR 30; PL1;
Abireder, female half-elf Ftr30: CR 30; PL1;
Legoabaen, female human Ftr13/Rgr7: CR 20; PL1;
Elirab, male elf (wood) Rgr15/Ftr15: CR 30; PL1;
Rhaywyn, female gnome (svirfneblin) Wiz30: CR 31; PL1;
Thoch, male gnome (rock) Drd19/Rog11: CR 30; PL1;
Lum, male giant, storm Sor13/Rog7: CR 33; PL1;
Brohagan, male dwarf (hill) Ftr15/Sor15: CR 30; PL1;
Choredan, male gnome (rock) Wiz15/Rgr15: CR 30; PL1;
Nydoiwyn, male halfling (deep) Rog14/Rgr6: CR 20; PL1;
Eloat, male aasimar Ftr17/Drd13: CR 30; PL1;
Weritram, male gnome (forest) Wiz17/Bbn13: CR 30; PL1;
Astelikin, male elf (aquatic) Brd18/Drd12: CR 30; PL1;
Laroit, female elf (high) Wiz19/Brd11: CR 30; PL1;



*Anyone who wants to join my round table... you are welcome to. If you would like to form your own in your country and consider our orders rivals or allies thats fine.
**The Tournament in Delrune will take place either durring the next non-combat half of a turn or next turn.


----------



## Mr. Draco

the 15PL of the Dark Union marching against the shade will assist creamsteak with his tactic.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Quick announcement*

People, I wont give the details - That's for Forrester - But I should tell you that Vecna is quite dead.  Me and Forrester arranged his death.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I resent my template in again, here are my NPCs:

Mistress Tao, Female Nymph Sor 20/Epic 120 (Sorceror), PL 4. CN

High Guardian Taerix, once human now skeleton, Ftr 20/Devoted Defender 10/Epic 10 (Fighter), LN, PL 2
Hell Lord Aerixis, Ftr 10/Blackguard 10, PL 1
Hell Lord Maernix, Bar 16/Ftr 4, PL 1
Hell Lord Laer'nek, Ftr 10/Weapon Master 10, PL 1
Devosk, Intelligent (at least more than normal), 12 headed Lernaern Pyrohydra, Beast of Xvim, PL (1?)
Glaes'yek, Great Wyrm Black Dragon, Beast of Xvim, PL (1?)
Grand Mage Hraenan, Wiz 15/Archmage 5/Epic 20 (wizard), PL 2
High Priest Raenan of Xvim, Clr 20/Epic 20 (cleric), PL 2

Mistress Tao arises from the Burned Fells, she believes she is mother nature incarnate.


----------



## Creamsteak

*GO FORRESTER/ANABSTERCORIAN*

Sanctus Punitor winks at both of you, and construction of a statue of each of you will be placed in Delrune. The Statue will, in some way, depict your tactic used to slay Vecna. I am also constructing a Statue of Kas back to back With Sanctus Punitor.



> Mistress Tao arises from the Burned Fells, she believes she is mother nature incarnate.




LOL... that should be interesting...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Yes, it shall be very interesting.  Currently, she could very possibly have the highest charisma in the IR .  It ranges in the 70s-80s.  I'll be roleplaying a few things with her soon...


----------



## dagger

Edena, all the troops I ferry with Kabooms ships (70 total so far, 20 from kaboom and 50 from isle of hope) I am ferrying to the Cairn hills then they will attack from there when the battle starts. The sky ships are not going near the front lines or near any blood wastes.




I can ferry your force if you like creamsteak. We have about 250 pl of ferry space left.

So far we have transported 70 to the Cairn hills.

50 from Isle of Hope (of which 5 is planar)
and 20 from Kaboom.

Also my spell jammers and npcs will be covering the skyships the whole time.


----------



## dagger

I also I continue to search for that item I told you about over the email.


----------



## Creamsteak

Dagger,

Don't Ferry me yet. I would rather have to play that card when it comes time to. As of right now, I can walk there, so I will. Then, if I need to be somewhere else you can ferry me...



> Yes, it shall be very interesting. Currently, she could very possibly have the highest charisma in the IR . It ranges in the 70s-80s. I'll be roleplaying a few things with her soon...




Huge Charisma and thinks she is mother nature while the earth is being rotted out... She is going to want to kick some ass, but nobody will be able to look at her and attack her at the same time... Yes... this will be very interesting...


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- Given time can I make the mountain large enough to hold myself and my allies in peace times (using 10th level magic to enlarge it each turn, how many turns would it take)? I am not attacking yet. I await Forrester's Uber Post.


----------



## JohnBrown

(OOC:  To my allies, I am sorry.  It will probably screw up many a plan, but in an attempt to stay in character, this is what I think the IBKSC would do in this situation.)

The following actions that would have been taken by the IBKSC:

If the poisoning suddenly became so bad that I had to abandon the Cairn, and since the IBKSC does not possess the ability to repair the damage itself.  It would do the following:

1. Doomgrinder is gotten under control, repaired, and then moved to the Horned Lands.

1.  All improvements except roads, barracks and military supply depots would be destroyed in the Cairn Hills and Bright Desert area.  Tenser’s Tower would be destroyed.  Since the IBKSC is technologically advanced enough to have access to a wide-array of explosives plus 9th level magic this shouldn’t prove to be difficult.  If the IBKSC can’t reap the benefits of these lands, then no one will.

2.  Rary and company will move 3C back to his tower back in the Bright Desert.  They will stay there until it becomes utterly unsafe.  At that point he will have Yugoloths teleport him Robilar, and everyone else in his tower to Ket.  This is a “canon” ability that Rary can employ.  It is how he got his tower to the Bright Lands in the first place. 

3.  The Dark Union, and The Warlords will be altered to the fact the civilian refugees will be coming through their territories.  It is clear to all this is no act of compassion on the part of the IBKSC.  It is simply an attempt to salvage as much PL as possible.  Also, Iuz isn’t asking; he is telling.  Iuz rescued Kas.  Iuz didn’t crush the Warlords.  It is now time to pay up!  His ambassadors also make it perfectly clear that The Shade and Vecna are not the only ones with Doomsday plans.  With the threat of the City of Gods looming over everyone, it would be unfortunate if he had to unleash it on them.  Iuz’s ambassadors make it perfectly clear that the refugees have no plans on staying.  They are simply passing through.  If they are harmed, harassed, or detained, in any way, what happens next will be entirely their own fault.

4.  An all out assault will be launched by the IBKSC against Greyhawk by the forces in the Cairn Hills and the Bright Desert.  The IBKSC is not interested in simply taking ground.  It is attempting to literally destroy the Shade.  No retreat orders will be given.  No retreat will take place.  The Shade have backed the IBKSC into a corner.  The generals make it perfectly clear that there is no choice.  There is no escape.  Running away won’t save the lives of the troops.  The Shade have seen to that.  The only option left is revenge.  Bloody, violent revenge.  If every one of them has to die, then they might as well take as many of them with them as possible.

5.  Iuz and the Boneheart attempt to sever the link between Prime Material Plane and the demi-plane of Shadow or where ever the Shade get their power from.

6.  Once the situation becomes totally hopeless, the tunnels, roads, military depots, etc. will be blown-up.  Those doing so will then join the refugees.


----------



## William Ronald

*Against a common foe*

In the depths of the Coral Empire, a sea elf addresses a troop of his people, locathah, mermen and other aquatic creatures.

"The deal has been struck.  We will attack now!"

"We fight this day against a common foe.  A foe who seeks to master undeath in this world and all others.  We cannot allow this."

"Although some who are fighting this threat have been enemies in the past, this is a matter of mutual self interest and survival.  We won't see them and they won't see us. It is for the best."

"Your target: Hepmonaland - The Scarlet Brotherhood territories!"

"You have your orders, alert your troops. We move now!"

Edena:  As has been previously agreed with the Dark Union, the Oerth Alliance has secured permission to move troops against the Shade. In the interest of mutual cooperation and mutual survival, 70 PLs of Kaboom's aquatic forces will attack the Scarlet Brotherhood's holdings in Hepmonaland. This will give the Dark Union forces more of a free reign agains Acerak and the Scarlet Brotherhood.

These sea creatures will do their best to destroy all SB holdings in Hepmonaland.

I have had a several conversations via e-mail with Serpenteye about mutual threats.  I forwarded them to Mr. Draco.

The Oerth Alliance can land troops in Urnst and will do so using dagger's spelljammers and kaboom's ships and citadels. Up to the maximum allowed.  The march through the Cairn Hills - the only land route begins. 

John Brown: Iuz's forces are quite welcome to move with us as you are an ally against the Shade.  We can provide transport if needed.  Edena indicated it would be possible to move troops through the hills.

We await Forrester's Uber post.

Also, Keoghtom, Murlynd and Heward will continue with my new NPCs to hunt down Black Brotherhood agents in Suhfang and the Kevellond League.  Some will take a brief break for a role playing post after Forrester's uber posts.


----------



## Kalanyr

Dagger/Kaboom:- would someone be willing to ferry my allies in?


----------



## William Ronald

*HARD BALL*

Archcleric Hazen stands before a group of soldiers of various Oerth Alliance nations (Edena: It is Oerth Alliance, not Oerthian Alliance.)

"Warriors, heroes, I should say. Each of you have proven yourself on the battlefield."

"Vecna, the Church of Shade, the Black Brotherhood, and Acerak have declared war on all on earth who will not submit to their will or complete annihilation."

"A paladin once asked me when can mercy not be shown to a foe.  The answer in my faith is found in the Word of Incarum, holiest of the texts of Rao.  You may show mercy to someone who  -based on your best judgement and all available evidence- is truly sincere and will not attack you after you grant him mercy. However, the Word is quite clear that there are limits to mercy. You do not need to and should not grant mercy to a foe who will seek to stab you as he begs for mercy or will immediately attack after accepting it."

"Vecna and his allies are in this latter category. No quarter can be expected or given. They are to be killed with extreme prejudice.  If they try to use despicable tactics, use your best judgement based on the dictates of your commanding officers and your principles.  In my opinion, you should destroy the enemy utterly."

"The Church of Shade claims that all who do not think as they do are weaklings. As usual they are wrong.  Gwilym Raonul, the ambassador who recently returned from Toril, found it a tropical paradise of magic and technology.  The governments there generally resemble that of the Yeomanry - a valued member of the Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance."

"The Church of Shade is nothing more on Toril than a band of thugs who are despised by 99 percent of the population.  They may be tough adversaries, but so are we."

"We have many allies in this, the Oerth War.  Many of you fought in the Battle of the Line, where many lands became the Bloody Waste.  We are threatened by it.  Do not bend or break in the task that is ahead of you."

"We have  a new ally in this war for survival. The Dark Union will strike Acerak.  Some of our forces are aiding this effort to prevent his Apotheosis.  (Forrester, Kalanyr - a mythal creating an anti-magic area or a dead magic area may harm Acerak.)  They are granting us the right of troop movement and sending in a small force to fight the Shade.  They realize that we share a common goal: mutually assured survival."

"Lord Kalanyr, champion of Freedom, will join us on the battlefield with his allies.  We stand as one with all those who fight for Oerth the beloved.  We will triumph over this dark tide of madness."

"You will now depart on your transports. We await some news on the fight against Vecna and the City of the Gods. (Forrester, Kalanyr:  See if 10th level magic will resurrect an individual who has codes on controlling the city of the gods.  They will listen to their creators.  See Asimov's three laws of robotics.  Determine the nature of such individuals.  We are in all likelihood, to some degree, their descendants.)  Now is the hour to destroy the Shade and Vecna's phylactery. Nothing less than total victory will suffice."  

(Edena: Vecna was destroyed and no mention of his phylactery was made.  Also you initially said it would take him a full turn to reform from his death. I should have remembered this earlier.)

"The damage to our world will be healed.  We have no other option.  May the gods bless you in your battles.   Know that you have their support and the good will of the people of Oerth."

Still waiting for the uber post. The Oerth Alliance forces will link up with Kalanyr, creamsteak, and Mr. Draco's forces.

(Sorry I did not tell you everything Edena, but as you are playing Vecna and Vecna knows everything, I must keep my cards close to my vest.)

Kalanyr:  Dagger informed me he went out.  His forces and Kabooms will help ferry your troops if your flying mountain is not enough to do so.  How many PLs does your mountain let you ferry?

Most of my forces will remain at home for hunting down the Black Brotherhood and as a reserve force if needed.  However, I am keeping my NPCs -including the demigods Heward, Murlynd and Keoghtom - as a rapid strike force.  They will appear as needed. (Because of the highly magical nature of these persons, teleportation is easy.)  For the present they are killing any Black Brotherhood agents they can find.  And any Shade agents.  The efforts to stop further pollution continue, and if needed are expanded elsewhere.

Going to bed soon. Will check one more time tonight in a few minutes.  Edena, the Oerth Alliance members can represent my interests.

William


----------



## Kalanyr

I can transport only my own force.


----------



## JohnBrown

To Oerth Alliance,

The IBKSC welcomes any assistance that you wish to provide.  Once your forces arrive coordinated attacks may be possible, but Our assault is underway.  We could not afford to wait.  As soon as it became clear that the Cairn was no longer inhabitable and the Bright Lands were soon to fall as well, we attacked.  The IBKSC may wish to conquer Oerth, but it has no desire to obliterate it.  The Shade and Vecna have no such restraint.  They wish to obliterate the lands of IBKSC.  This is not acceptable.  A response could not wait.  Every element of war at our disposal in the area is being thrown at the Shade.  They will die or we will.  The lives of solders in the area are not important.  The Shade have destroyed their homes and lairs.  Revenge is the only thing that will satisfy them now.

Please forgive any damage Doomgrinder does to Furyondy on its exit from your territory.  All attempts to minimize the damage are being taken.  Life is complicated enough without old hatreds between us and you coming to back to life.

Please inform all powers that you currently have relationships with that We too have Doomsday plans.  We do not wish to use them, but are prepared to use them nonetheless.

Rary

President of the IBKSC, Most Holy member of the Pantheon of Power, Governor of the Bright Lands


----------



## William Ronald

Kalanyr:

We will pick up Festy Dog's troops. How did you like the party?

Edena, we will pick up troops to our maximum total.

Still waiting on Forrester.

A message is sent to Iuz:

"Yes, we too have doomsday plans. I pray they wll not be necessary."

"It is possible to march through the Cairn Hills to Greyhawk.  (Edena made this clear.)  We will assist in the transport of your troops."

"As for the Doomgrinder, we consider the responsibility of any damage it causes to lie with the Black Brotherhood.  They will pay our price.  A rather horrific one, that I believe would meet with your approval."

"We salute your soldiers and look forward to the annihilation of the Shade and their allies.  While our goals differ, we respect your might and commitment in this war for mutual survival."

Sincerely,

Lord William Ronald, Speaker for the Kevellond League
Acting Speaker for the Oerth Alliance on behalf of Archcleric Hazen, President of the Oerth Alliance.


----------



## Kalanyr

JohnBrown- I have DoomsDay plans too. But I probably want use them, of course if it looks like Acerak will become lord of all undead everywhere I will make the world go boom rather than let that kind of evil be unleashed.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Why is everybody suddenely exclaiming that they have doomsday plans?  We should have a fiendish doomsday plans olympics, actually, we WILL have a fiendish doomsday plans olympics, to be held after this new war is finished, in Jalpa, in the Dark Union.  Please, everybody, send a representative to tell about your faction's doomsday plans!  The most cunning and fiendish plans will receive gold, silver, and bronze statues of their faction's leader, life size.


----------



## Kalanyr

Yeah everybody lets tell the DU our Doomsday plans.  Thanks but I prefer Oerth in one peace, even if I can go to another plane.


----------



## dagger

So far I have only use Kabooms skyships to ferry 70 Pl of troops (Hope Isle and his own) so we should have about 250 or so left, and 20 from my own spelljammers. ALso we have the Gnomish Side Wheelers if we really need them .


----------



## Mr. Draco

umm, well, how to put this?  it was a joke.


----------



## Kalanyr

Mr Draco- I was hoping it was a joke. Glad to hear so for sure.


----------



## dagger

I thought it was funny Mr. Draco, though I wouldnt be able to compete because I don't have a doomsday plan yet. Ill work on one though.


----------



## Creamsteak

Well I don't know about a Doomsday plan... but I could always try and overload Edena's Mailbox... thereby slowing the IR down significantly...

Or I could destroy the Real World... hmm... choices... choices...


----------



## Forrester

*The Death of Vecna. Ha ha!*

I was waiting for word from Edena, but given his line earlier:

"Except that, Forrester has a plan that will recover the phylactery right through all my defenses, and there is not a thing I can do about it - nor can anyone else do anything about it."

I might as well go ahead and tell the tale. 


------- 
It started with Kender. 

Shortly after the UC force started its attack, Lord Talos found his lair infested 
with Kender -- or, more accurately, signs of Kender. Vases, urns, gems, and anything 
and everything that might possibly act as the Phylactery of Vecna were found smashed, melted, 
destroyed beyond repair. Entire treasure rooms became nothing more than large hunks of molten 
gold and crushed gems. But the Phylactery . . . was safe. 

Safe on the Shadow Plane, though naught but a few knew it. Talos, of course. His most 
trusted associates. A few house spies and spiders that knew better than to share the 
information. And that was it. 

One of these was Saurus. Saurus, the epic-level assassin, thief, shadowdancer illithid. 
And in a wave of insight, he knew what he must do. 

He was not missed while the UC attacked, while Vecna led the robots to Lyrn, 
while the others hunted the Kender. No, he was not missed at all. 

And when he showed up on the Shadow Plane, getting to the Phylactery was a trivial task at 
best. Some, he dominated. With others, he disguised himself as the megalomaniac Talos, and 
demanded entrance where entrance was needed. Most often, he simply . . . moved past who and 
what needed moving past. Child's play. 

In a matter of minutes, it was his. And suddenly, in another wave of insight, he knew what he must do next. 

Seconds later he stood before Lord Forrester of the United Commonwealth of Toril. 
Forrester was sitting behind a grand oak desk in a truly massive office, 
and was staring up at the ceiling in thought. He did not look surprised. 

"Here you are, my lord. As you commanded. What shall I do next?" 

Forrester chuckled, and slid his eyes down to meet Saurus. Then he turned, and 
nodded to no one in particular. 

"It seems that the Dictum the Illithid crafted me has paid off after all. Ahhhh. You know, 
I've been waiting for this moment for quite awhile." 

"Thank you, Saurus. Could you step over to the side? I'm expecting company." 

Forrester cleared his throat, and began the Sending. This sending was not just audible, though-- 
enhanced by the powers of his 10th level magic, it was visual as well. Every soul on Oerth 
stopped as the scene played out in their minds. 

"VECNA!!!!!!!!!!! 

Your time is at an end, OLD MAN. I know you awoke the City of the Gods. I know that you wish 
to lead them to me. It's a pity, but I don't think you are going to make it all the way to Lyrn. 
Your lectures about Children and Adults are at an end -- thank the gods! We're sicker of your 
pontificating than we are of William's wine! 

Time for a Child to put you to rest, at last. 

Yes, I know what you're going to say. 

Oh, you're soooo evil. 

Oh, you're soooo nasty. 

Oh, you want to blow up the world, and Toril, and the Universe besides. Frankly, you're too STUPID--" 


And with that, Vecna appeared in the middle of the office. A wave of Darkness swept the room, followed by a wave of rainbow light cast by his Prismatic Armor. 

"FOOL! --" was all he got out, though, before the attack. 

For Anabstercorian stepped out of a small pocket dimension, and without so much as a word, shut Vecna the hell up. 

Waves of magical bullets, fire, and energy swept out of his 10th-level magically enhanced Sunbusters, and Vecna was driven back with the sudden fury of the onslaught. It was an attack that could melt mountains. 

Then, from behind him, a team of archmages who had been waiting began THEIR assault. Greater Dispel Magics and Wishes were readied to counter Vecna's worst. The Sunbusters began pumping out the spells necessary to drop the Prismatic Armor -- ALL of them burst from the 'busters, within the same round. 

Still, Vecna fought back. Each second, he would throw up the Armor a dozen times, and a dozen times each second, the Armor would fall. 

Forrester sighed, and spoke. 

"You disappoint me, Vecna. Any idiot can lose 50 million men in battle, rise from the dead, and wake up the City of the Gods in a fit of pique. I've dealt with foes ten times more dangerous than you. As it would happen, one of them is currently shooting you in the face." 

"But It's clear that this is a losing battle for us, Vecna. You're still too tough for us to kill with normal means. A shame, that. For YOU." 

Vecna cackled, threw up an empowered Armor, and grimaced. 

"You fool. I have unleased the City on you. You will perish. And I am ready to die. You shall have no victory over me this day!" 

"Oh no?" 

Forrester walked to the door, and knocked on it gently. "Can you come in here now, Speeda? Be quick!" 

The door opened. And a small Kender girl walked through it. 

"We don't have much time, Speeda. Here, take these. But hold on a second. I want to make sure 
I get a picture of this." 

Forrester hands Speeda a small (but obviously magical) hammer. And then hands her the Phylactery. 

"Your immortal life is about to be ended by a five-year old Kender girl. Smile for the camera!" 

*"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!"* 

"Smashee Smashee!" 

<CRUNCH!> 

<CLICK!> 
--------------------- 

Later, Anabstercorian claimed that he could have fried Vecna where he stood -- that his Sunbusters were on only 75%. An argument for another post . .


----------



## JohnBrown

We’re doomed,” Robilar thought to himself as he dressed in his tent, “The Shade outnumber our forces here 3 to 1.  They have the defensive position.  They have the upper hand this time.  Oerth Alliance troops are on their way, but there is simply not enough time.  Even if they do arrive in time, it is unlikely they will just pack up and leave once the fighting is over.  Regardless of the outcome of the fight, The Bright Empire is most likely going to fall.”    

Despite the advancements in military science over the last few months, Robilar still wore his platemail and shield.  He still carried his sword.  One of the few concessions he made was to wear a pair of revolvers that had come for him in the latest shipment of advanced arms from Dorakaa.  “Hey look, I’m Murlynd,” he had joked with his staff officers just a couple days ago. Well, the time for jokes was over.

Once dressed, he flung open the tent flap and walked out into the sunlight. The effect of what the Oerth Alliance was calling the Sun-Blight was clearly evident now.  Robilar lost himself in thought as he stared at the red haze around the sun.  “It’s odd,” he thought “its almost as if some greater power was conspiring to make the IBKSC and its allies lot in life difficult.  As if time and distance was being compressed in strange and unpredictable ways that made responding to our adversaries actions in any reasonable or well thought out manner very difficult.  Oh well, there is no way to know everything.  I must play the cards I am dealt.”

Robilar gave a quick nod to a wizard that was joining him.  Rary had assigned the wizard to Robilar.  He was to teleport Robilar to Rary’s tower when the final evacuation order was given.  It bothered Robilar to have someone following him around, so he just tried to pretend as if the wizard wasn’t there.

As Robilar walked to the command tent, the few red dragons remaining in his army were winging overhead.  They were carrying as many high explosive charges as they possibly could.  They were headed in the direction of the Shadow Throne.  There hadn’t been time to breed more, nor replace the wyverns that were lost in last month’s battle.

The command tent was still.  There was nothing left to prepare.  The humans and humanoids assigned to the command post sat there – each expressing grim determination – awaiting Robilar’s orders.

“Is everything ready,” asked Robilar?

“The men are ready to give their lives for the Pantheon sir, “ replied a lieutenant colonel, “a surprising number of civilians refused to leave with the refugee train and have volunteered for service.  They too are prepared to die in attempt to remove the affect of infidels from our lands.  The new weapons:  the repeating rifles, revolvers, and gattling guns have also been issued to all troops and volunteers as well…along with Dweomite ammunition”

“Good, the Pantheon will need their faith and courage this day.  I see that the dragon bombers are already on their way.  Have the artillery open fire on all fronts.”

A private ran out of the tent toward a signalman to relay the order.

“The dragons will drop their payloads, then they will commence with spell and flame bombardment, finally engaging in ground action, if they must, in the enemy capital.”

The boom of cannon fire could be now heard in the distance

“The Demons, Yugoloths, and undead will lead the ground assault, with artillery in constant support.  Those cannon barrels are going to get hot so keep plenty of water handy.  Under no circumstances is the artillery to let up.  If the cannon barrels melt, so be it.  Issue the men rifles and merge them in with the infantry.”

There was no need to repeat these orders.  Robilar had already issued them a few hours ago.  Saying them out loud, however, was somehow comforting to him.

“Paynims light cavalry will be used along the demon’s flanks.  Their phosphorous and alchemist fire grenades should harass the Shade defenders.”

Robilar was pacing now as he spoke  

“Once the Outsiders and undead are fully engaged and the Shade react, let loose everything else we have.  I don’t care if it is an 80-year-old woman with a frying pan.  We strike, and we strike hard.  Combat officers are instructed to take any initiative on any opportunity that presents itself.”  

Robilar stops pacing and looks at his staff.

“Rhennee saboteurs are being let loose on the Shade defenses.  Derro savants will be bombarding the enemy with spells.  Norkers, centaurs, manscorpions, and bedouins from the Bright Desert will fall upon the Shade.  If we have it in our arsenal, use it gentlemen.  There are only two possible outcomes: they die or we die.  If we are not victorious…let no one come back alive.”

“FOR THE PANTHEON!!!” cried the lieutenant colonel.

“FOR THE PANTHEON!” replied the rest of the tent.

“For the Pantheon,” murmured Robilar as left the tent.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> Forrester is a very clever guy, as it turns out.
> Beware of him.
> After you have dealt with all the menaces I am throwing at you, you will have to deal with him.
> I assure you, he will be a formidable opponent - you have only tasted the first hints of just how formidable Forrester can be, when he tries.
> Never mind his PL.
> His high PL is not your problem.
> He, is your problem.
> 
> I will always try to make trouble for all of you.
> I will never allow you to have peace.
> Not if I can help it.
> *




I just want to say that Edena is absolutely right. 

Purely objectively speaking, I am the most formidable force here. Vecna, Acererak, the Shade . . . well, to borrow an oft-repeated saying from the first -- they are nothing but children. Children that must be reminded that giants still walk the earth. We will deal with all of them, all those they summon, the City, the Goo, the Shadow, and the rest, in short order. 

And Edena is right -- after we vanquish these foes, you will have to deal with *ME*. 

And here is how I wish to be dealt with. 

I ask little, and demand less. No commands for tribute or any other such nonsense -- I did that to rattle our enemies' cages, as most of you know. And it seems to have worked.

All I have, really, is a request. 

I would like to become an Oerthian. 

I know I promised that I would return to Toril after this was over . . . but I've changed my mind. 

My troops -- they will still return to Toril. Those that wish to leave, at least, which I would imagine is the vast majority of them. Most of them have family waiting for them. 

But I know there are a few that have grown attached to this land. Your land. All I would ask is that I, and a few of my followers, be given a small plot of land that we might call home, after all of this has ended. 

Is that fair enough? Perhaps we can rid ourselves of this "dealing" question now, so that we can concentrate on the tasks at hand. 

Forrester

PS By the way, I've got some *great* 5x7 glossies of Vecna's expression as he realized his immortal life was about to be ended by a five year old girl. Ten gold pieces a shot. Bulk orders accepted. 

PPS For those of you think that I'm going soft -- well, think what you like, I suppose . 

I just killed Vecna. Permanently. What did YOU do today?


----------



## Maudlin

While his lands burn, Acererak takes as many of his children as he can and disappears into the Negative Energy Plane.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Well Forrester, you are always welcome to grab a mountain somewhere, rip it off its earthly moorings and call it home. Congratulation on Vecna's Death, care to lead the City of the Gods right into the Shadow Throne? Give the shade something to remember."

Edena, the flying mountain and my full non-advancement PL is attacking the Shade Kalanyr and all the NPC's enter the battle bringing our full magic and technology to bear . To Victory and Freedom or to Death!

Edit-Due to advice from Forrester.


----------



## Forrester

Kalanyr -- the benefit your forces gain from your 10th level magic are redundant (in 3E terms, do not stack) with that of that evil Red Goo armor. 

I suggest that you all remove it, immediately. I have done extensive experiments with it. One thing I am sure of is that it increases aggressiveness . . . somewhat irrationally. I do not thing that this is something you want your leaders to be wearing. Not if you want them to be fighting the enemy instead of themselves. 

Nor should any of you have your troops wear it. (Not that they can, yet -- it'll take a turn. But I suggest you lay off of it.) 

Forrester


----------



## Kalanyr

If it doesn't stack, No one is touching the stuff. I only used it because I was desperate and thought it would help, since it doesn't stack, no one is wearing or using it.

Forrester- Would you mind sending what is left of the phylactery to Kas? He wants it for sentimental purposes I guess. Feel free to cleanse every last trace of magic from it first.

Thanks Forrester .


OOC-
And here I was thinking Red Steel was a Mystaran thing. Guess not.


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: The Death of Vecna. Ha ha!*



			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> *"It seems that the Dictum the Illithid crafted me has paid off after all. Ahhhh. You know,
> I've been waiting for this moment for quite awhile."
> *




Hmm... when I tried to do something like this I was told you can't control/dominate/magic jar other people's NPCs.

Oh well, congrats  You now have the *real* Head of Vecna artifact


----------



## Kalanyr

Maudlin- You can do anything you want to NPCs its PCs who have special protection.


----------



## Maudlin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Maudlin- You can do anything you want to NPCs its PCs who have special protection. *



Nono, I asked specifically.

Edit - Reply to below: Well, the restriction seems to no longer be in effect, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Kalanyr

Interesting, I was unaware NPCs were protected. Hmm, makes some of my enhancements useless but oh well.


----------



## Rhialto

Moments after his message, the High Master of Darkness walks to the balcony of the Black Brotherhood's greatest fortress.  Beneath him lays the entire might of the Brotherhood, gathered together.  Giving a smile to his follwers, he begins.

"My friends, all ready our enemies march against us, calling upon those petty concepts they refer to as "justice" and "revenge".  They imagine they know us, as they always have.  They imagine they can encompass our defeat. And once againt they show how little they know of our ways.  For we--we are made of a finer stuff than that.  They do not realize that they have failed to stop us when they could, and now--now it is too late.  Tharizdun is free.  The Days of Elder Evil are upon them.  They cannot stop them."

At that, the assembled members of the Brotherhood cheer.  The Master waits for them to stop, and then says, "We have accomplished all we have set out to do.  And now it is time to reap our final reward.  Come, let us leave the unbelievers with something that will leave them in awe and quiet for the rest of their pathetic existances.  Let us show them what men of _true_ will can accomplish."  Here he drew his sword.  "Now, my Brothers, the final gift of Tharizdun--ANNHILATION!!!"  And with that he stabs himself through the heart, killing himself instantly.

A wild cheering errupts throughout the crowd.  "HAIL THARIZDUN!  HAIL THARIZDUN!" they shout as they plunge their daggers into their chests.  Within moments, the entire Brotherhood is dead--suicides all.  A hush descends over the fortress, and spreads over the world.  When the allies arrive there, and find the bodies, they do not feel relieved, but instead oddly... disturbed.


----------



## Serpenteye

OOC: Everything MR Draco has posted on this thread I agree with and support.

A Sending to Lord Melkor:

"Melkor the Shadowking" a mocking voice called seemingly out of nowhere in the inky blackness of the inner shadow plane, "Melkor the Overgod of Evil" the voice laughed venomously, "Melkor the Fool" this time in cold contempt. "We were once allies. Before I knew the deapth of your stupidity I joined with you to divide the world of Oerth between us. To divide this world, not to destroy it." 

"I suppose you served me well, you imbecile. While your armies in the Throne of Shadow held back our enemies without gaining an inch of ground I conquered half of the eastern Flannaes and made my empire the greatest on Oerth. While you joined with Vecna against the rest of the world I sat secure in Jalpa and built my power in peace while every other power suffered in war. I owe thanks to your flawed grasp on strategy. "

"Even when it was obvoius you were defeated, when it was obvious that your allies had abandoned you, you rejected the only way out that you had left. You could have abandoned your mad pride and sued for peace. If you would have surrendered Vecna's phylactery maybe your power in this world could have been spared. If you had stopped poisoning the world maybe you wouldn't have to flee into the shadow plane in disgrace. No, all you ever understood is blunt force and blunter diplomacy."

"You have sealed your own doom. With your forces on Oerth destroyed and your power in Toril dwindling you will sink into oblivion. You will join the nameless mass of forgotten and dead deities. It might take centuries for you to fade completely, but centuries is less than seconds for deities. Before you know it you will be nothing but a small puff of smoke fading away into nothing. You could have been great, but greatness wasn't in you. You never understood the true nature of power." 

"I bid you farewell, tool. And good riddance."

"You were ever a pale shadow of greatness, a flawed copy of me,

The God Emperor of the Dark Union and the Great Empire of Aerdi"

_______

OOC: No offence intended Lord Melkor 
_______

The Arnies of the Oerth Alliance are welcome in the County of Urnst. Together we will be unstoppable. Let this be the war to end all war.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

Edena here.

  Nothing has actually HAPPENED yet in this Turn.

  Everything above (all 104 posts worth) are statements of intent.
  Plans.
  Plots.
  All the things Powers do to ready for action.

  Nothing has actually happened yet.

  Nothing will happen until after Forrester has had a chance to post to this IR.
  That should happen about 4 hours from now.

  I made a promise to Forrester that nothing would happen until he has had a chance to post, and I intend to keep that promise.

  After Forrester has had a reasonable chance to read the thread, then make his own posts, and consult with his allies, THEN things will happen.

  They will happen.
  By the time I am done, happen is going to be a dirty word.
  By the time Turn 4 is over, people will shudder when the word happen is uttered.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hee hee*

Okay, people, here are the rules of the game.

NPC's are fair game.  This means that A) They can be charmed or dominated and B) They can be killed.  Both of these are only at Edena's discretion, of course.  Think of it as the NPC arms race, except you can never actually create more power.  You can only beat down everyone else.

Oh, and my followup post to the uberpost!

_____________________________________

Anabstercorian walks up to the limp corpse of Vecna and nudges it with his foot.  A low telepathic chuckle fills the room.
<< Excellent work, boys.  I'll see you all again next time. >>  The mages bow and teleport away, leaving their so-black-its-ultraviolet-ops to go back to their families, bachelor pads, squalid hovels, and whatnot.
<< Forrester, >> emits Anabstercorian, << If I had lips, or ears, I'd be grinning ear to ear.  I haven't had this kind of fun in ages. >>
"Glad to hear it, old foe."  He glances out the window towards the western horizon, where the City of the Gods approach.  "Are you ready for your next assignment?"
Anabstercorian nods, stroking his Dream Guns happily.  << Quite. >>
"Deal with the forces of the City of the Gods."
The illithid's tentacles droop.  << You'll help, right? >>
Forrester chortles, patting Anabstercorian on the back.  "Of course!  You'll have all the resources I can give you.  Now..."  He glances over to Sauros, who looks back at them with a slightly confused expression.  "What are we doing with our treacherous friend here?"
<< He belongs to me, at least for now.  But I was thinking of a better punishment for his betrayal of Ilsensine. >> His tentacles arch gleefully. << He shall be made lower than thrall, lacking any sort of dignity or respect.  As for what that is... >> Awkwardly he pats Forrester on the back, not used to the gesture.  << It's a secret, but only for now. >>
Sauros gleeps - Which is like an Eek, but for Illithid.


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Hee hee*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Okay, people, here are the rules of the game.
> 
> NPC's are fair game.  This means that A) They can be charmed or dominated*



I accept that's how it is now... but when the peace conference was being set up, I asked if it was possible to ambush Murlynd while Archcleric Hazen was otherwise occupied, Magic Jar him and spread some trouble in paradise, but I got a 'nay', because of what happened with Vecna and Iuz.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Re: Hee hee*



			
				Maudlin said:
			
		

> *I accept that's how it is now... but when the peace conference was being set up, I asked if it was possible to ambush Murlynd while Archcleric Hazen was otherwise occupied, Magic Jar him and spread some trouble in paradise, but I got a 'nay', because of what happened with Vecna and Iuz. *




To be fair, this kind of thing will still probably be very difficult. Everyone has their specialty -- Acererak can do stuff with the Undead that others cannot, the BB has their thing with Tharizdun, the Shade have their Shadow Plane nonsense, and so on and so forth. 

Anabstercorian, being the master master psion/illithid that he is, is a master of Mind Control, and so was able to craft the Dictum, which allowed us to enthrall Saurus, no ifs, ands, or buts. Doing a regular old Magic Jar of an epic-level character should be nigh impossible. 

I don't expect others to be able to pull off what we did in the future. Mind-control/psionics isn't really one of anyone else's schticks. 

Plagues that can kill millions, on the other hand, seem to be right up your alley . 

So PLEASE, let's not try to have everyone intruding on everyone else's schticks. I promise to not try to create some sort of weird aura/force that gives all of my forces +2/+2 when they fight in shadow .

Forrester

EDIT: I'm going to be gone for three hours. Many rides to give people -- just because I posted the Uber-post doesn't mean I'm ready to start early . I'll be back near 1PM, though! And ready to kick some robot ass. 

Edena -- can they be affected/dissolved by the Red Goo? Or are they adamantine robots?


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Re: Re: Hee hee*



			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> *Anabstercorian, being the master master psion/illithid that he is, is a master of Mind Control, and so was able to craft the Dictum, which allowed us to enthrall Saurus, no ifs, ands, or buts. Doing a regular old Magic Jar of an epic-level character should be nigh impossible.
> 
> Plagues that can kill millions, on the other hand, seem to be right up your alley .
> *




Hey, Magic Jar is a necromantic ritual that extracts a soul and replaces it with a different one, I consider that a sub-schtick of mine  If necessary, I'd have 'cleared the lot' first. As I understood it, it wasn't an ability thing, it was a hurt-feelings thing. But hey, it's no big deal, just thought I'd mention it so people would think I was clever too  Let's say no more about it. Moot point now I'm dead anyhow 

Btw, my plague killed less people than freak buffalo accidents last turn  (and was countered by someone else doing the very same in reverse, too)


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I Hope You Don't Take This Personally*

But I'm going to be Dictuming LOTS of NPC's, at least one a round.  It's a nice way to increase my power base and influence.  Most of said Dictum's will be secret. ^_^

Oh, by the way, Forrester?  Is there any way I could sell Sauros in to sexual slavery on Toril, or is that sort of thing not fashionable over there?  It would be more humiliating there than in Baator.

:: Writes out the big sending he's going to send to all the Oerthian Illithid regarding what happens to punk-arsed Illithid who sell out Ilsensine, I.E., Sauros. ::


----------



## Black Omega

Well, since we are posting preludes.....
---------------------------------------------------
Swiftly over the landscape the Imperial Elven Spelljammers soar.  and in the lead Spelljammer stands Siobhan, smartly dressed in the forest green and gold that is slowly becoming the standard for the Coalition of Light and Shadow.  "I have a bad feeling about this, Morre..."  the little fae murmurrs to her aid. "We've done everythign we can to prepare.  We will win this battle.  We -must- win.  But this won't be the end.  After this...there will be another.  Maybe the Dark Union will change their minds.  Maybe the Torillians are not as benevolent as they claim.  Or it'll be something else.  Or someone else."  Siobhan gazes down over the rapidly passing hills and shakes her head "I have a bad feeling about this.  I hope Kal is ok..."
---------------------------------------------------
Meanwhile back in Sepia and Perrenland, industrialization is proceeding with ruthless energy.   Roads and and rails even spreading into the lands of the Tiger and Wolf Nomads, the foundations for settlements laid.  New mines are set up to feed the hungry need for steel.  Barred from more than limited logging in the elven forests, large orders are sent out to outside the Coalition for wood.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: I Hope You Don't Take This Personally*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *But I'm going to be Dictuming LOTS of NPC's, at least one a round.  It's a nice way to increase my power base and influence.  Most of said Dictum's will be secret. ^_^
> 
> Oh, by the way, Forrester?  Is there any way I could sell Sauros in to sexual slavery on Toril, or is that sort of thing not fashionable over there?  It would be more humiliating there than in Baator.
> 
> :: Writes out the big sending he's going to send to all the Oerthian Illithid regarding what happens to punk-arsed Illithid who sell out Ilsensine, I.E., Sauros. :: *




Not to be tactless, but, Ab, let's keep in mind whose Dictum it *is* . That is . . . mine. Those enthralled by it are enthralled to yours truly, unless I hand them over to you. That was the bargain we struck. We'll have to get word from Edena how many NPCs we can Dictum a Turn, if in fact it wasn't used up. Maybe one/turn? Edena needs to make the call. 

Second, I am appalled that you would sell Saurus into sexual slavery. He is evil, true, but what separates *us* from *them* is our system of justice. We should put a quick end to him, and be done with it. 

Ha! I'm kidding, of course. Sexual slavery is too good for him. Do with him what you will, as long as you make sure that he is no longer a threat to us should he manage to escape. A little Illithid mind-surgery should do the trick. I trust you can do a good enough job that even a Wish/Restoration wouldn't cure him. 

But I'm afraid that sexual slavery really _isn't_ fashionable on Toril. I'm sure that you can find a demon or devil somewhere that wants to make use of him, though. 

Forrester


----------



## Mr. Draco

Hmm, I'm hereby officially confused.

Has everything that has happened in this turn actually happened?  Somebody said it was all just planning.

So, therefore, has Kalanyr actually dropped the catastrophe on Acererak?  Has the Oerth Alliance started funnelling troops through the lands of the DU to get at the Shade?  Have the armies of the DU & allies begun their assault on Acererak which was suppossed to start right after the catastrophe ended?

If none of this has happened, what event will trigger these going from plans to action? (i.e.- is there a set time?  somebody needs to post something?  etc?)


----------



## Maudlin

I understand E's waiting on Forrester's reply to the City of the Gods' attack.


----------



## Forrester

*The City of the Gods*

Well, I won't be able to sit-and-post-and-sit-and-post for a little bit, but I don't want to hold everyone up. 

I am guessing that the City of the Gods did not make it all the way to Lyrn -- by the way, Edena, you never did answer the question someone asked about how fast these mofo's travel, on average, over the mountains and deserts and whatnot. 

20mph? 40mph? 60mph? 

My understanding of the events:

1) Vecna blasts the City
2) Vecna creates a bunch of projected images and whatnot, creating a pseudo-army of Vecnas 
3) Vecna leads the pseudo-army towards Lyrn
4) We get the phylactery, and finish off Vecna for GOOD
5) As Vecna dies, having been whupped by a Kender, all of his projected images disappear.

-----
My response. 

About one minute after the projected images disappear, they REAPPEAR. Yep. Just as many Vecnas as before. D'oh!

And at the head of them . . . well, is me. Disguised, with 10th level magic (and shielded beyond all belief) as the big V. 

I turn from Lyrn . . . and head my army o' Vecnas north, towards the Dramidj ocean. Through unpopulated areas, where possible. It looks pretty sparse there. 

I would like to know if the robots of the City are affected by the Red Goo. 

I also capture a few of the robots, disable them, and have my men transport them through the Ethereal to Toril, where investigations immediately begin regarding their programming and who programmed them. Specifically, what their characteristics were, and so on. We've got 11th level magic over there, as well as 21st century technlology. 

You know where I'm going with this, Edena. Six or Seven Turns my butt! 


I also have some troop movements to make, but I'll let others post their troop movements first. Mine can be done relatively quickly, after all 

Forrester


PS Anabstercorian -- frankly, I'd like you to be the one to lead the robots to the ocean, but I have a feeling that 10th level magic can mimic Vecna/keep up the images better than high-powered psionics can. Especially given the fact that they're robots. This is but a temporary measure, though . . . I'm still expecting a long-term plan from you!


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edit]- so, now everything we've posted earlier takes affect?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Tactical Analysis of the Situation*

Okay, Forrester.  I've done some scrying on the situation.

The City of the Gods has shielded surveillance satellites in orbit.  I'm going to destroy those while you're working with the Vecna illusions, to prevent the City from verifying the existence of your illusions.

Forrester, I think we can safely say that these are supersonic attack craft.  That means that they have a movement rate of at least 2310 feet per round, without using the Run action.  So basically, this is going to be a running fight.  You can keep them moving south, but it's impossible for you to outpace them!  Be extraordinarily careful.

Remember, their antimatter cannons can blast right through 10th level magic defenses!  Your only real chance is evasion.  Improved Invisibility and nondetection, man!

As for the City itself...  I have an idea on how to destroy it, as well as give us an enormous future tactical advantage.  I'll e-mail it to you.


----------



## Serpenteye

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *[edit]- so, now everything we've posted earlier takes affect? *




Eventually... I think it was a major mistake for us to post our actions before the turn actually started and before everybody sent their templates to Edena. Showing our cards might well have lost us the game. This has been a very odd turn.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

Everyone, please brace yourself.

  What's coming, is going to hurt.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Okies, Edena did you get my template earlier (2nd time I sent), or did you not, if you didn't i'll send it to you like 5 x in a row if that would help =)


----------



## Forrester

*Cleaning up the office.*

KAS -- regarding the Phylactery . . . . 

I hear that you would like to have the remains. I can understand this, and, by the way, I'm hope you don't feel "cheated" that a Kender finished Vecna, instead of you. Let's talk. Perhaps there is a favor I might ask of you, for which the price might be the Phylactery. 


EVERYONE ELSE -- regarding the body parts of Vecna

After we confirm that Vecna is GONE for good, and didn't manage to sneak away some way magically w/soul intact (almost impossible given all the preparation we put into this), the corpse of Vecna will be thrice-thrice disentegrated.

No Hand of Vecna. 
No Eye of Vecna. 
No Head of Vecna. 
No Left Ass-Cheek of Vecna.
No Spleen of Vecna.  
No Pinky Toe of Vecna. 

Nothing. He will be disentegrated into dust, that dust, disentegrated again, the remains of which will be thrown into a Sphere of Annihilation, which will then be thrown into the Sun. 

No more Vecna. Ever. 

I know, you're all broken up . 

Forrester

PS Given the trick I pulled with the Dictum, I'm sure that some of you out there are wondering whether you might cause ME a bunch of problems by mind-controlling or Magic-jarring (less useful because you don't gain the knowledge of the person you hop into, and it's blocked by Protection from Evil) one of my followers.

Don't even think about it <shows 10th level magic badge>. I'm expecting it, will be checking for it, and if I find anyone trying to do it, they'll have a 500PL army landing on their heads seconds later. I'm not kidding. 

(And I'll know who REALLY tried to do it, so don't even consider trying to frame someone. Sheesh. Children.)


----------



## Forrester

One final point -- should missiles come raining down from wherever (meaning my distracting the City was for naught), I'll teleport back to my troops and we'll be . . . well, going somewhere. 

Either to Shade Central, or a pocket dimension. I'll decide if and when that happens. 

Forrester

PS You know, Kalanyr, that's one nice big-ass mountain you have there. And it only took you a day to rip it off a mountain range and build a Mythal around it? 

I'm humble enough to admit when I've seen a great idea. Edena, when I get a chance, I'll do the same. I thought you posted somewhere that it took a Turn to build a Mythal, but if Kalanyr has one already, then I should be able to build one relatively quickly as well.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Cleaning up the office.*



			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> *KAS -- regarding the Phylactery . . . .
> 
> EVERYONE ELSE -- regarding the body parts of Vecna
> 
> After we confirm that Vecna is GONE for good, and didn't manage to sneak away some way magically w/soul intact (almost impossible given all the preparation we put into this), the corpse of Vecna will be thrice-thrice disentegrated.
> 
> No Hand of Vecna.
> No Eye of Vecna.
> No Head of Vecna.
> No Left Ass-Cheek of Vecna.
> No Spleen of Vecna.
> No Pinky Toe of Vecna.
> 
> Nothing. He will be disentegrated into dust, that dust, disentegrated again, the remains of which will be thrown into a Sphere of Annihilation, which will then be thrown into the Sun.
> *




LOL! There is one thing you have forgotten. The Dark Union has the first Body of Vecna. We took it after the battle of the Bloody Waste and it's hidden somewhere in the infinite planes of the Multiverse. Not even you could find it. It's quite secure, no need to worry.


----------



## Forrester

Serpenteye -- fair enough, but I'm not sure that that it would be much good anyway . It's probably only the last body that counts -- otherwise there could be twelve Eyes of Vecna, forty-two Shins of Vecna, thirty-seven Earlobes of Vecna, and so on. 

Actually, to be honest, the body parts probably only work while Vecna is alive, fueling them. Remember the part about if Kas grafted Vecna's arm on, it would try to strangle him? 

Now that Vecna's gone bye-bye, you probably don't have anything there but an admittedly very nifty tourist attraction. 

Forrester


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Duck and cover!*

Bracing ourselves!

Oh, by the way, Forrester?  Just so you know, Anabstercorian is (and has always been) shielding his mind from your probing.  You can't get a reading on him.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forrester, you forget, Kalanyr promised me the remains of Vecna's Phylactery for allowing his troops passage through the DU.  I owe you no favor, should you choose to pay that part of the debt for him.


----------



## Maudlin

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Eventually... I think it was a major mistake for us to post our actions before the turn actually started and before everybody sent their templates to Edena. Showing our cards might well have lost us the game. *



If you're talking about me, mine was already in, so no surprises. I was fully expecting you to join the uberalliance anyway, wouldn't have made a difference


----------



## Serpenteye

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *If you're talking about me, mine was already in, so no surprises. I was fully expecting you to join the uberalliance anyway, wouldn't have made a difference  *




So you put everything on defence anyways? Or were you evacuating to the Negative Energy Plane? Or is that what you want us to think? Hmm. Perhaps you will sacrifice your legions to power your apoteosis? Perhaps you already have? I'm frightened. No, I'm terrified, really.


----------



## Maudlin

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Hmm. Perhaps you will sacrifice your legions to power your apoteosis? Perhaps you already have? I'm frightened. No, I'm terrified, really.  *



Wanted to, but Edena changed his mind on that. I'm going out with a whimper, I'm afraid. The bang was courtesy of Kalanyr


----------



## Forrester

My sense is that Acererak doesn't have the troops allocated to defense that he'd like. 

A suspicion. 

<shows off 10th level magic badge>

Forrester


----------



## Forrester

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Forrester, you forget, Kalanyr promised me the remains of Vecna's Phylactery for allowing his troops passage through the DU.  I owe you no favor, should you choose to pay that part of the debt for him. *




Kalanyr can teleport his troops -- not exactly sure why he needed to move through the DU. 

In any case, I won't be paying that debt unless Kalanyr does me a favor .

Forrester


----------



## Maudlin

I have about 40 PL in total for defense (pre-catastrophe), only because the maximum you could set aside for advancement was 150. If the attack didn't come this turn, I might have gained something, if it did -as it has- those extra troops wouldn't have made a difference.

It has been a reality for a few turns now that it only took a statement of intent by Forrester or the Oerth Alliance to destroy me, and not a thing I could do about it. A post to the effect of "You must kill Acererak now or he'll steal all your undead!" only impacted the timing of it, I think.

Sorry if that sounds pathetic 

Hey, Acererak moved halfway to his ascension, and there are plenty more worlds to devour. Tiii-ii-i-iime is on my si-ide  Korenth Zan would be pretty pissed though, except he's undead now, and doesn't have the glands for it anymore.


----------



## Forrester

*Math*

I dunno -- a force of 190 on defense is probably tougher than a force of 40 .


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Don't worry about it, Acererak*

I think you've done a great job. ^_^


----------



## Serpenteye

Dreadfully sorry, old chap! I really had little choice in the matter, "If you can't join them, beat them" or something like that.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_Falling mountains...bloody waste...what comes next shouldof been expected, Oerth sends its own entity to deal with the matter from the strongest forests in the land...Tao.

Tao, beautiful beyond beautiful, the prime of mother nature's personification, at least thats what she thinks.  She, however is created with a balance of forces...good...evil...which comes together to neutrality...


_*In the Quaggoth Burned Fells:*_

A beautiful garden, seemingly in the middle of the forest yet nowhere all the same, untouched.  Vines, luscious plants surround the mystic grove, no animal, creature, or man would go there...could go there...and from there arises nature's power.  From the ground, from the earth, untainted, a single entity arises like a flower following the radience and nurishment from its seed.  Her arms come out first, head first she rises from the ground unscathed, her clothes untattered, and the first words she spoke, "My land, my children have been tainted, there has been too much suffering here, right now destruction will rain upon my land and my womb shattered...I will NOT stand for this"_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Armies of overwhelming size assault the Shade, from literally everywhere.

  From everywhere comes the forces of the Oerth Alliance, along with titanic reinforcements from Toril.
  Iuz and his forces join in this colossal assault.

  The Shade, knowing they are hopelessly outnumbered and unable to flee to the safety of the deep Plane of Shade, assume their defensive positions, and decide to kill as many of the attackers as possible.

  No quarter is given or received, on either side of the battle.
  Nothing is held back.
  Pity, mercy, and remorse are not words that apply to this situation.

  Massive cannonades erupt from the Shade defenses, blasting away at Kaboom's sky ships and Flying Citadels.
  The powerful Shade magic tears them apart, rips great holes in them, sends thousands of men screaming to the ground.
  The Shade have created huge defensive moats of Red Goo all around Shade Throne, in successive lines.
  Behind these lines, catapults made of Red Steel hurl huge amounts of Red Goo at the foe.
  Shadow Dragons breathe vast swaths of death upon the foe, freezing hundreds of men in their tracks, causing them to rise as undead to attack their own side.
  Shadow forces pour an unending torrent of Shade at all comers, ripping the life out of them, downing them, withering them to dried out husks in an instant.
  Shadow forces in Red Armor prove almost untouchable, spells and explosives, bullets and enchanted arrows bouncing off them harmlessly, while they hurl wave after wave after wave of shadowy destruction against the attacking swarms.

  But the forces attacking are overwhelming.
  This is not the attack of a single power, or even a confederation of powers.
  This is a titantic assault by the combined strength of two worlds, and for every one being the Shade kill or turn into an undead, ten more take his or her place.

  By the tens of thousands, the attackers die, withering into husks, turned into undead, melted into goo, evaporated into shadow.
  But they take the defensive lines, one by one, driving the Shade back, step by bitter step.

  The Flying Citadels pour an unending torrent of magical destruction down on the Shade, lighting up the sky with lightning bolts, fireballs, meteor swarms - every kind of positive energy.
  A few of the most advanced mages even fire Spellfire into the ranks of the Shade.

  On the ground, the determined humanoids of Iuz hurl themselves at the foe, building bridges over the goo, knowing retreat means death at the hands of their own commanders.
  Valiant elves and men, dwarves and gnomes, kender and halflings, pour unending cannonades of artillery and enchanted rifle fire into the foe, while their mages throw so many spells the very air is filled with multicolored destruction.
  Shadow dragons are easy targets, and although well armored are quickly blown out of the air.

  The casualty lists grow exponentially on both sides, as hundreds of thousands die on both sides.

  The Shade retreat, playing scorched earth, filling all their land with impassible Red Goo, forcing the onslaught to slow down, to destroy the pools or find ways around them.

  In Greyhawk City, the Shade have built their own equivalent of the Accumulator.
  Except their Accumulator fires negative energy, not positive energy.
  Now, it aims, and fires.
  A great Flying Citadel is it's target.
  The Flying Citadel detonates, blowing into a million pieces of Shade shards, the tens of thousands of mages and troops inside instantly killed.

  Realizing that this great gun must be taken out at all costs, swarms of Kalanyr's dragons assault Greyhawk City.

  And then Kalanyr shows up on the battlefield.

  The magnificent mountain floats in the air. 
  It is over a mile in diameter at the top, and it's point faces downward.
  Upon it is a city more splendid than Rauxes, more mighty than Aerdi, more beautiful than Leuthilspar.
  The drow, have come into their own at last.
  Protected by almost invincible magics of the Mythal, this great flying city - Netheril come to the world of Oerth - moves directly over Greyhawk City, and the bombardment begins.

  The Shade throw spell after spell after spell against the City, only to find their spells repulsed by the Mythal defenses.
  Shade mages attempt to teleport into the City, only to find that impossible.
  Powerful Shade spells detonate against the mountain itself, and have no effect.

  But the return fire, is all too effective.
  Fireballs of 10th level explode, vaporizing entire sections of the City of Greyhawk.
  10th level beams of disintegration fire down, sweeping back and forth, and whole areas of buildings glow blue and evaporate.
  From the City comes great star bolts, shooting through the sky, producing sudden, brilliant day.
  Brilliant day, with no shade at all.
  The Shade shriek, bursting into blue flames, for they cannot abide the Holy Light.
  They hide in the buildings, trying to escape the awful glory above.
  Then massive deluges of red fire come from Kalanyr's mountain, deluges that beggar Meteor Swarms, burning Greyhawk City, sweeping it away in a sea of fire.

  In the midst of the wrack and ruin, the great gun of the Shade stands unharmed.
  The defensive forcefields protecting it are still intact.
  The Shade grimly aim the gun, and fire.
  The massive bolt of Shade crumples the Mythal Defense, smashing through it into the city.
  Towers and building explode, the shards burning with a greyish fire, raining down from the sky along with thousands of drow instantly killed.
  The gun fires again, and a section of the mountain detonates, blowing apart into a million pieces, raining down onto the city below.

  Now the City concentrates on the Gun.
  The Gun fires back at the City.
  A holocaustic firefight ensues, so great that the flashes from it are visible 60 miles away, and the thunder of it is heard for 40 miles.
  Wild magic storms erupt in uncontrolled fury as grey beams and red beams split the air, frying ground and City alike.
  The titantic explosions blow huge craters in the ground, blow great sections of the mountain out.
  No battle yet, not even the Great Battle of the Wild Coast, has ever been witness to such a fight.
  The beams of destruction must be 100 feet wide, as they lance thousands of yards through the air at each other.
  On and on the titantic firefight ensues, until all below the City is a moonscape of wreckage, and the City itself is tilting at a wierd angle, much of it in flames.
  But the 10th level magic of the drow cannot be denied, and in the end it cannot be resisted.
  Multiple forcefields and the carefully laid defenses, prepared for months, cannot hold in the face of magic that can lift mountains into the sky.

  The barrage from the mountain smotes the shields, and they crumble and collapse.
  The Accumulator is hit, again and again, it's turret curling, melting.
  Then the main source of Negative Energy is hit.

  With one single blast, the whole thing explodes.

  The City of Kalanyr is thrown back by the nuclear sized explosion.
  The fireball, glowing mauve and purple, rises in an unholy stately grace into the sky.
  A blastwave of Shadow Energy passes outward.
  The Shadow Blast turns buildings into flinders, which evaporate into Shade.
  The ground evaporates into great plumes of Shade, which are flung outward by the blast.
  Farther and farther out the blast spreads, covering mile after mile of the already dead land, evaporating it, turning the whole of the center of Shadow Throne into one gigantic cloud of Shade.

  Kalanyr and his forces are required to retreat from this cloud, as it is lethal even to them.
  The main attacking forces of the allies, and the Shade fighting them, were too far out to be affected.
  Which is fortunate.  The cloud is lethal to all living things.

  The Shade, seeing the destruction of their home base, hurl themselves in suicidal fury upon their enemies.
  Heedless of their losses, they hurl themselves upon the foe.
  Allies and Shades go down, locked in mortal hand to hand combat, screaming as their opposing powers burns them, living flesh and shadow flesh melting in the embrace of the other's power.
  And still the massive firefight, artillery guns roaring and spells blazing, Shade energy crackling, goes on and on.

  Underneath what had been Greyhawk City, in caves a mile below the surface, the major NPCs of the Shade, along with a remnant of the Shade - their trusted elite force - have been slowly (as fast as they could go) retreating from Oerth into the safety of the Deep Shadow Plane.
  The NPCs are already gone.  The elite forces of Shade are going as fast as they can.
  Leaving the main forces of Shade to be destroyed by the Oerthian Alliance and their Torilian allies.

  And still the casualties mount.
  The Shade defenders know there is no retreat, and no quarter, and they fight to the death.
  For a brief time, they fight the entire onslaught to a standstill.

  - - -

  Over the Vast Swamp, the quietude of millennia is broken as a vast radiant fireball of blue light streaks in from across the horizon.
  It passes over the swamp, and in it's wake the whole sky turns a brilliant blue.
  Then, directly over the Tomb of Horrors, it detonates.

  The ensuing light is brighter than that of a hydrogen bomb.
  It is so bright that people on the night side of Oerth looking up see Luna, the moon, light up from the reflected radiance.
  For a thousand miles in every direction, people see the rim of the world light up in blue glory.

  Underneath that light, a windstorm of hurricane force erupts.
  A Holy Windstorm.
  Lightning fills the sky, radiant blue and green, and suddenly a Biblican torrent comes down.
  A torrent of Holy Water.
  The trees seem to pick themselves up and thrash, waving back and forth like twigs being whipped by an angry child, as the titantic bursts of wind blast through them.
  The rain is a blinding torrent, and the lightning covers the sky with thousands of delicate lacework of incarnate fire.

  The undead caught in this maelstrom of Holy Wrath turn into torches of blue light, screaming in agony as they are consumed, picked up by the wind and hurled through the air like pebbles, evaporating before they hit ground.
  The Legions of Acererak, the Minions of Acererak, detonate, great purple bursts of undead energy protesting the awesome attack, and futile against it.
  Deep under the ground, the crypt of Acererak shakes in a violent earthquake, as the Tomb of Horrors shatters, chambers caving in, roofs smashing down, traps detonating to useless effect, undead squashed underneath the rubble.
  The famous dungeon that killed so many adventurers, and has been a legend for so long, is no more.
  However, the area of the Tomb where Acererak lay was out-of-phase, and the main wrath of the storm misses it.

  Thus, Acererak and his best minions in that area, are not destroyed or affected, although even the high Minions of Acererak cry out in fear (for even undead may know fear if an attack is great enough) at the fury above.

  The evil, feral elves of the Vast Swamp die by the thousands, swept away in the tempest, their homes and boats smashed to kindling, picked up and hurled like toys through the air.
  Whole forests are flattened, trees snapping, shattering, branches flying off, filling the air.

  The fury continues, and intensifies further.
  Tornadoes of blue fire touch down, F5 (and some even F6) in strength.
  Like Celestial Vacuum Cleaners, they scoop up trees, soil, water, undead, buildings, and all, and fling them miles high into the wrathful heavens.
  The tornadoes, hundreds of them, roar across the Vast Swamp, tearing great lines of destruction across it, purging it of it's foulness and all it's undead, sweeping away the dark and evil beings that live in it.
  The deluge of rain follows, filling the swamp with clean water, fresh water, holy water.
  Never again will the Vast Swamp be known as a place of poisoned water, of dark and dangerous things.
  Long before the storm has passed, a pure, radiant lake has covered much of the area, and it glows with the celestial blue and white of the Light, and no evil creature can abide in those waters.

  Acererak, seeing things are out of hand, is forced to evacuate the Tomb of Horrors, along with his remnant of Undead.
  After he leaves, the storm's fury concentrates on the Tomb.

  Tornadoes hover over the Tomb, and deliberate focus their power on it.
  The Tomb, stones, monsters, traps, magic, and all, is sucked out of the ground, and sent screaming into the heavens, where a thousand lightning bolts of white and blue strike the ruins,  incinerating them, effacing them from the Oerth.
  The hill the Tomb sat in is erased from the Oerth, and all the evil is flooded and whelmed by Holy Water coming down in the deluge.
  Still the storm is not finished, and lightning strikes at the hole where the Tomb was.
  Lightning strikes, thousands of bolts of it, green and blue and purple and white, blowing the hole deeper and deeper, evaporating the Holy Water that poured in, letting fresh waterfalls of it gush down into the deepening rift.
  Finally, so great does the violence become that the Bedrock under where the tomb was cracks wide open, and a rift forms.
  The crack spreads from coast to coast, and the waters of the ocean roar in, in an endless waterfall.
  The clean waters of the ocean wash away all the scum and rot of the Vast Swamp, clean out every place in it, scourge it of every twisted tree, every evil thing that sought to hide under rocks and in magically protected places.
  The waters collide, east and west coming together, where the Tomb was.
  The waters, going cascading down in thunder, cascading down into the deeps of Oerth, miles down, filling the whole of the chasm, then exploding back upwards with their own fury.
  And still the Holy Rain pours down, inch after inch after inch, mingling with the sea water, turning it to fresh water, making it clean and pure and the epitome of all that makes water beautiful to the ear and attractive to the eye.

  - - -

  The City of the Gods checks final coordinates.
  All systems are go.
  All missiles are ready.
  All beam weapons are locked on target.
  All robots are ready to deploy.

  The greatest assault yet to hit the Flanaess begins.

  Yes, a 5 year old kender girl killed Vecna.
  Yes, Vecna screamed in horror and denial, before he suffered his final ending.
  His epitaph, is this attack.
  His epitaph, will be remembered and people will shudder to hear of it ten thousand years from now.

  (The only consolation I can give is that the City does not fire nuclear weapons.
  The City does not wish to ruin the Oerth, only to cleanse it of all human, demihuman, and humanoid life.)

  Disintegration beams rocket into the heavens, reflect off of special built satellites, and reflect back to their targets.
  Chendl, capital city of the Kevellond League, turns a brilliant green color, sizzling, it's people crying out in terror.
  Then it is gone.
  Simply gone, erased from the Oerth.

  In Jalpa, head of the Dark Union, the God Emperor, protected by his magic, was in the middle of a conversation.
  He watches in shock as all the building around him turns green, his advisors turn green, their skeletons showing through, sizzling, evaporating, and then Jalpa is gone.

  Eastfair, capital of the Great Province of Northern Aerdi, was in the midst of rebuilding from the assault of the Swanmay Army.
  A great beam of green light forever ends that reconstruction, and nothing remains but a great, blackened patch of earth.

  Highfolk, the great citadel of the High Elves, has been a beckon of hope and light for the elves for a millennia.
  All it's glorious history, all it's radiant beauty and spires that reach for the sky, comes to a terrible, final, green, ending.
  As the sizzling sound fades, so also does the city.

  Mitrik has been the capital of Veluna since Veluna was founded.
  Archcleric Hazen had left the city to go fight against the Shade.
  Now, there is no Mitrik, and Archcleric Hazen reels as a hundred thousand people instantly perish.

  A similar, sad fate, hits Jurnre in the Kingdom of Ulek.
  In green carnage, the elves, dwarves, gnomes, and halflings, mouths wide with pain and horror, simply cease to exist.

  In the Spirit Empire of Garnak, the ancient ruins of Tovag Baragu were the key to the coming of Vecna and Kas.
  For thousands of years beyond count, they have stood there.
  They survived the Invoked Devastation.
  They survived thousands of years of war.

  When the colossal beam of light from the heavens strikes them, they do not survive.
  One of the most noted places in all of Oerth fades forever from it's surface, along with the capital city of Garnak.

  The horrific list of cities destroyed goes on in a litany of Armaggedon.
  Zeif, capital city of Zeif, with it's golden domes and great spires.
  Kester, capital of Ull, even as it's king opens his mouth to say something that will now never be uttered.
  Thornward, capital of Bissel, devastated by robots.  In hope and valor, it's people had been rebuilding it.  They never feel a thing.
  Hookhill, capital of Gran March, a bastion of strength against all invaders threatening Keoland.  It passes quietly into history.
  Niole Dra, the great industrial center of Keoland, where vast areas of the city were being cleared to make room for industrial.
  There is all the room needed now.  No more clearing is necessary, or ever will be needed again.

  In Greyhawk City, the battle has ended with the great Shade Cloud driving the drow and their Flying City back.
  The drow watch in amazement as a great, green light envelops Greyhawk City.
  Then they gape in astonishment and horror.
  The city is gone, the cloud of Shade is gone, everything is gone.
  Even deep below the surface, nothing remains, and those elite Shade trying to escape that had not yet made it out, cease to exist.

  Irongate, where nobody lives anymore, but which was nevertheless a prime target.
  Nobody will need to worry about Irongate, or decide whether to defend it, or argue about the fate of it's people, anymore.
  It's fate, has been decided, and that fate is very final.

  Rel Mord, the ancient capital of Nyrond, in all it's decadent glory and with all it's rich history.
  History will have to be written elsewhere.
  The famous libraries and beautiful buildings of Nyrond, will now only live on in history books in other places.

  Rel Astra, where Drax the Invulnerable led his people in revolt against Aerdi, then again against the Dark Union.
  Drax meant his fate when the green light struck Jalpa.
  Rel Mord meets it's fate when the green light strikes it.

  And then ...

  The satellite reflector dishes are blown out of the sky by the 10th level magic of Forrester, whose horrified mages were finally able to decipher what was happening and threw every last emergency ounce of magical energy into the counterattack.
  Solars, planetars, and devas also appear via Gate and teleportation, destroying the satellites, blasting them from the sky.

  In an instant, the whole satellite network is put out of commission.

  In places like Veluna City, Verbobonc, Crockport, Dorakaa, Havenhill, Enkstad, Stoneheim, Nulbish, Torrich, Varna, and the other great cities of the Flanaess, people see the green glow fill the sky.
  They wonder what it is, and wonder after it disappears.
  They do not realize the swift fate they missed.
  They will know, all too soon.

  Foiled, and rather puzzled, the City of the Gods moves to step two.
  Antimatter missiles fire.
  All major centers of population are targetted.
  Nobody is to be spared.  Nobody is to survive.

  These missiles race up in great archs across the sky, heading towards dozens of defenseless cities.

  I await Kalanyr and Forrester.  They can stop these missiles.  I wish to see if they do, or if they allow some of the missiles to get through.

  The robots of the City of the Gods were not chasing Vecna at 30 MPH, or 60 MPH.
  Try 1,000 MPH.
  They stop momentarily, miffed at Vecna's disappearance.
  Computer systems attempt lock ons, report back to the central computer banks that the target has vanished.
  The electronics send back the message:  Acquire targets of opportunity.  Neutralize all threats.

  The robots move to attack the great force that Forrester has in Lyrn.

  The ensuing battle is like something out of an end of the world film.
  Particle cannons, antimatter guns, and disintegration beams roar and sweep back and forth across the Torilian force.
  The Torilians, deploy 10th level force fields and prismatic defenses.
  Prismatic Armor serves to stop even the awesome weapons of the robots, briefly.
  Torilian counterstrikes slam into robotic metal that is so hard it beggars even the Red Steel.

  Torilian Spellfire penetrates the robotic defenses, smashing the robots, sending them plummeting in ruin to the ground.
  Torilian lightning bolts, cones of cold, meteor swarms, enhanced and powered by 10th level magic, blow holes in the armor of the robots, breaks through their forcefields, knocks them down, knocks them silly.
  Then, much more titantic energy is released from the Torilian side, in the form of massed Spellfire, disintegration magic, spheres of annihilation, prismatic magic that envelops the robots and collapses in on them, storms of acid that eat robot, ground, and bedrock alike.
  The robots are powerless to stop ethereal and incorporeal attacks, and one by one they are destroyed as their insubstantial foes pierce all their defenses and wreck the motherboards, or simply use their magic to turn the robots into so much assorted garbage.

  However, the robots fire, over and over, and more robots come to reinforce them.
  More, and more, and then more.
  Soon, thousands of hovering robots are firing at the Torilian forces.
  It goes without saying that the entire region is now a slagged ruin.
  No tree remains standing, no bush raises it's leaves, not even a rock has survived the twin barrages.

  The Torilians have suffered catastrophic losses, despite all of their efforts.
  Hundreds of thousands of them have been killed, caught in the explosions, hit by flying debris, disintegrated, cut to pieces.
  And still the robots are coming.

  The City of the Gods releases all of it's robotic army.
  The main force is deployed against the Prime Target:  this apparently difficult to destroy force in the land the primitives call Lyrn.

  However, lesser forces of robots, antimatter beams, disintegrator rays, and missiles at the ready, strike out at supersonic speed towards all the rest of the Flanaess.
  On their way to complete a grim task assigned by the City.
  The primitives must be neutralized.
  All of them.

  As for the Solistarim, they are under heavy attack by specialized machines that are floating down through the tunnels.
  These special hunter machines can sense the slightest movement, can pick out the most heavily disguised opponents.
  With their disintegration rays and flame throwers, they clear the ways through the tunnels, hunting for their elusive foe, following the directives from above.
  All primitives they find are to be neutralized.  There are to be no exceptions.  The threat to the City is to be eliminated, and all other directives are secondary.

  Thousands of antimatter missiles streak through the skies of the Flanaess, causing people to look up in wonder.
  The first target, the city of Dorakaa, is 30 seconds from neutralization.
  The explosion will kill all things out to 30 miles, kill half the population out to 45 miles, and shatter windows 200 miles away.
  The people of Dorakaa, do not know what is coming.

  But Iuz, DOES.
  So do the other Demigods.
  So do the Torilians and Kalanyr.
  They can stop that missile.
  They can stop the fleets of missiles.
  If they act.  If they move and act in time.

  Over 30 million people in the Flanaess died in the initial attack from the City of the Gods.
  But another 170 million people in the Flanaess yet live, and might go on living if they are defended.
  If the defenders move to save them.
  If the defenders can get there in time.


----------



## Maudlin

Holy monkeytickling sh|t.


----------



## JohnBrown

Suffice it to say that Iuz is going to do whatever he can to protect Dorakaa.  Once Dorakaa is safe, I will post what Iuz does about this little robot problem.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

WHAT does Iuz do?!
  He has 30 seconds to do something.


----------



## JohnBrown

Iuz employing his entire 7 PL of magic and divine ability will teleport to the missile and attempt to do to things

1. Magically override the guidance system turning the missile back on the City of the Gods

2.Failing that he will ride the missle; physically move the aerofoils of the missile so that it turns from Dorakaa, preferably toward the City of the Gods (OOC:  The Dr. Strangelove comparison should be quite obvious  ) At the last nanosecond before impact he will attempt to teleport to safety

Iuz has seen missles before, in the previous 2 IRs.  He may not be able to build them, but he does have a basic understanding of how they work. 

Edit:  In the case of riding the missle, if this missle works anything like real missles work.  The computer back at The City of the Gods would start to recieve conflicting signals back from it.  Its guidence system would feeding back information saying that it is working prorperly, but for some reason is still off course.  This would cause quite a quandry for the computer.  A human would obviously be able to inferl what is wrong.  A computer, even a really high-tech AI would have a problem figuring it out.  (no computer, except in really bad science fiction, can infer or make logical intuitve leaps, only peole can do that  )  Computers even the most high tech ones that can learn can only deal with what they are programmed to deal with.  Having someone ride the missle is probably unlikely to appear in any of it is operating specs.

Having worked on missle programs in real life, self-destruct mechanisms are NOT always implemented, either by the way.


----------



## Forrester

EDENA -- I posted earlier that if my forces were attacked by anything particularly horribly powerful, I would teleport them away to my other forces fighting the Shade, or to a pocket dimension where they could not be found. 

I also posted that I was trying to lead the robots away from Lyrn -- but I guess that didn't work. 

In any case, the massive head-to-head conflict between us and the robots, while poetic, NEVER HAPPENED. We had dug in, they attacked, we inflicted what harm we could, but as soon as they even STARTED to gain the upper hand and inflict mass casulaties . . . I prepare to teleport them (my troops) to a pocket dimension. Take note of this, for our losses there should not have been heavy at all. (This means that fewer robots are counter-killed by us, of course.) 

However, there is something that I must do first, before we retreat. Because perhaps, we need not retreat at all. 

I was expecting this, you see. 

And I have my own ways of dealing with robots. 

For I haven't unleashed my 10th level cataclysm yet, have I? 
Nope. Not yet. 

I gather that there are 200PL+ of the City of the Gods Robots at Lyrn? 

Let us see how they like a 10th level magic-empowered sandstorm. 

An ultra-powerful hurricane-level sandstorm, with sand so small and minute that it can get into the TINIEST crack or crevice. 

A ultra-powerful hurricane-level sandstorm, with winds so powerful, frankly, that calling them "hurricane-level" probably doesn't do them justice. 

Their planes will crash to the ground with the sudden eruption of this fury. Their tanks will grind to a halt as the most miniscule of particulates sweeps into their machinery and onto their circuit boards. And their ground troops . . . well, I'm sure that their robotic surfaces are *almost* seamless. 

Almost. Before they start getting rocked and slammed against the ground and the hills and the mountains by 200mph winds. 

Some robots will probably go berzerk when their programming malfunctions. Some may explode. Some will throw themselves against us, or attack each other, or wander off. 

But I expect that the vast majority of those affected will do what any computer does when you dump (and then rub) a cup of sand into its workings. 

Stop. 

While the robots are getting screwed by this, of course, my archmages do EVERYTHING they can to augment the storm using their Wishes and other high-level spells. And my troops continue firing from their bunkers, if it is safe. (They were prepared for this eventuality, and my response.) 

Let me know how it goes, Edena. 

Oh, and yes -- the rockets launched will be stopped, promptly, with my 10th level magic. 

EDIT: Given what you've said, it sounds like the missiles were launched *AFTER* the main offensive on my forces in Lyrn. In any case, as *soon* as the missiles are launched, my archmages will stop "enhancing" the sandstorm and immediately help out with taking care of the missiles. My own forces (and those of Uvenelei's in Lyrn -- must be a good guest!) will be protected first, followed by the forces/cities of the Oerthian Alliance. Once they are protected, I'll lend a hand to Iuz (if he needs it) and Kalanyr (if he needs it). 

And obviously, let me know if the rockets can be telekinetically redirected.

Forrester


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, anytime now the catastrophe hitting acererak will end, yup, anytime now.  Once it does, Acererak will be hit with an even bigger "catastrophe," the full military might of the Dark Union, complemented, of course, with the 70PL william ronald managed to secure against hemponaland.

That's 370PL total, let's see how long his defenses hold up against that! 

P.S.- Edena, our armies will have scouts that are continuously using detect good.  Wherever they sense an extraordinary amount of positive/good energy, the armies will be warned about it, and they will go around it.  This is to prevent any of our troops, who may have evil intentions (remember, the main of them are neutral, just devoted to the Dark Union's plans, not evil at heart, although what they do, may seem evil to some) from being disintegrated/destroyed/annihilated/whatever by any remaining power from the catastrophe (although there really should be no aftereffect once it's over, unless catastrophes are suddenely changed in nature, or this one is special).


----------



## Serpenteye

After Kalanyr's catastrofy destroyed the Tomb of Horrors the armies of the Dark Union crossed into Acererak's realm. A massive attack swept south across the border, from Onnwall to the Hestmark Highlands (220pl). An other force struck west from Dullstrand (45pl) and the Sahuagin army (35pl) was released against the Lordship of the Isles. 

  The armies still in the union moves to counter the robot's attacks against us. Measures are taken to counter panic amongst the populace.



> But Iuz, DOES.
> So do the other Demigods.
> So do the Torilians and Kalanyr.
> They can stop that missile.
> They can stop the fleets of missiles.
> If they act. If they move and act in time.




Since the God-Emperor is a demipower he will redirect the missiles heading for the Dark Union (as many as he can) into space.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Quote*



> Holy monkeytickling sh|t.




More justice than that can't be done to this situation. Go Maudlin 


(especially yhe "holy" part )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, Forrester.

  Your army teleports away, when it sees it will receive massive casualties.

  But before (I am doing you a favor on this one) you start the Catastrophe, the robots immediately move off.

  These robots operate with very high speed computers, and have already acquired new targets.

  The helpless people of the Flanaess.

  Long before your sandstorm could be whipped up, the robots would be long gone, so your forces do not create that particular Catastrophe.

  The robots move eastward towards Orcreich and Aaqa.
  They open up with their death rays, their disintegration beams, their particle cannons, their antimatter missiles as they go.
  Eastern Lyrn is all but sterilized.

  Yes, you can redirect the missiles with telekinesis.
  Your mages have to teleport in close, and redirect them, though.
  It can be done, with your 10th level magic.

  Are you trying to do it?

  Iuz, you were able to successfully redirect the missile.
  It flies up and out of Oerth's atmosphere into near-space.
  Iuz teleports out, and the missile goes off, producing a new, miniature sun in the sky.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Wow!*

Anabstercorian is teleporting in to low orbit and using Psychofeedback to enhance his Wisdom modifier to about +60 (He can do this for three rounds).  Using the resulting supernaturally fine vision, he nails exactly three of the antimatter missiles with Sunbusters before teleporting beneath the surface of the Godspires, standing face-to-face with the hunter-seeker drones and defending his people.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

As if what is going on wasn't ENOUGH, the forces of the Black Brotherhood strike now (nevermind the mass suicide above.)

  Inspired by the mass suicide and the mass destruction, the Demon Lords come to Oerth.
  They materialize right behind the forces attacking the Shade (who do not yet know what is going on, other than the Shade are fighting back furiously.)
  This force is only 28 PL in strength, but it makes up for it's size with it's ferocity, and it is attacking only one section of the battlefront.

  Roaring with delight, Jubilex arises and grabs two men.  They writhe and scream as they dissolve in his goo, then he hurls the half dissolved remains into their horrified companions.
  Jubilex then proceeds to throw ochre jelly in all directions, spraying it like a garden hose over the horrified attackers.

  Demogorgon arises, and with his power sweeps the battleground with Abyssal Flames.
  Men and women melt in that flame, screaming, as Demogorgon sucks their souls out of their bodies and devours them.
  Great balors arise, as terrible as anything out of FOTR.
  With their whips, they slash apart men and women, cutting them in half, or with their mighty feet squashing them into the ground.
  Within seconds, the entire attack of the Kingdom of Keoland is a shambles, as the demon armies fall upon it from behind.

  And leading this attack, is Tharizdun himself.
  Nothing can stand against him.
  Champion and archmage alike goes down before his power.
  Soon, the Army of Keoland is in rout, fleeing in every direction, under the impression that an enormous army of demons has come to kill them all.

  On the defensive lines, the Shade cheer, and counterattack furiously, whelming the attackers, putting them to the sword.

  The demons scoop up the Red Goo.
  It does not harm them.
  They and it have much in common.

  The demons start hurling Red Goo in vast amounts at the forces of Keoland and the Kevellond League.
  They also fire their Abyssal Fire, and the slime army of Jubilex arises from the very ground under the fleeing soldiers, and entire regiments sink into the ground, screaming as they are devoured alive.
  Then Ghaunadaur's forces arrive, and the slaughter intensifies.

  Meanwhile, the robots by the tens of thousands swarm down into the Burneal Forest.
  The Abominable Snowmen of the Burneal decide to fight the robots.
  Within minutes, the Burneal Forest is a charred, smoking moonscape, with everything in it dead or dying, and more than two-thirds of the forest burned and disintegrated.
  The robots pass into the lands of the Tiger and Wolf Nomads, into Blackmoor and the Cold Marshes.
  Antimatter missiles hit their targets, disintegration beams sweep back and forth, particle cannons roar and boom (I heard someone say there wasn't enough technology in this IR ... I think they might have to eat those words).
  Blackmoor passes into history, and the Cold Marshes are whelmed.
  They aren't Cold anymore.  They are superheated, water turned into vast clouds of steam.
  Along with most of the inhabitants.
  The robots continue south, on their programmed mission of neutralization.

  The next major targets are:

  Yecha.
  Perrenland.
  The northern Empire of Iuz.

  The Solistarim structures near and at the surface in the Godspires pass into history, as they are rayed into oblivion, cannonaded into dust, and beamed apart.


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, check your email, i just wanted to double-check on something...


----------



## Mr. Draco

O_O

Offhand, i'd say THAT (the demon lords) was an unforseen development...


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Ok, Forrester.
> 
> Your army teleports away, when it sees it will receive massive casualties.
> 
> But before (I am doing you a favor on this one) you start the Catastrophe, the robots immediately move off.
> 
> These robots operate with very high speed computers, and have already acquired new targets.
> 
> The helpless people of the Flanaess.
> 
> Long before your sandstorm could be whipped up, the robots would be long gone, so your forces do not create that particular Catastrophe.
> *




My timing is better than that, Edena. Please reread my post carefully -- especially this part:

"However, there is something that I must do first, before we retreat. Because perhaps, we need not retreat at all. 

I was expecting this, you see. 

And I have my own ways of dealing with robots. 

For I haven't unleashed my 10th level cataclysm yet, have I? 
Nope. Not yet. 

I gather that there are 200PL+ of the City of the Gods Robots at Lyrn? 

Let us see how they like a 10th level magic-empowered sandstorm."

My forces stay there during the assault. I figured that we had to do this to keep the robots there, after all. 

(And no, I did NOT change this after I read your post -- it was there before.) 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Very well.

  The robots going after the Torilian force are caught in the sandstorm disaster ... at least, most of them are.
  Those that weren't caught, are sterilizing eastern Lyrn.

  However, the REST of the Robots (about half of the City of the God's PL) continue their relentless advance south towards the Flanaess.

  I don't think I need to describe in advance what's going to happen when they get there, if someone doesn't stop them.

  And several hundred antimatter missiles continue to streak across the sky.
  Iuz turned the one aimed at Dorakaa away.
  Anabstercorian knocked out three.

  The rest, continue on their relentless way.
  25 seconds, until the first impact.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*SHift*

Vaeregoth will take out as many as she can, which ones targetted where.. dun care just make it fast and furious.


----------



## Forrester

Edena -- as I said, in the post before yours, I keep my forces there so I can keep the robots in one place while I sweep them  with the uber-uber sandstorm. 

If you rule that we disappear for a bit, then fine -- we reappear five minutes later, or whatever it is, and draw the freakin' robots back to us. Because we're clearly the biggest threat. I'm not letting go of that plan. 

And yes, I will be redirecting the missiles. Half of them into Demogorgon and the rest of the demons, the other half into the Robots attacking Lyrn. Unless the robots have been mostly deactivated by then. 

(Summoning archdemons with 9th level magic. In one turn. Hmph.) 

Forrester

EDIT: I might as well state the obvious. I teleport my forces out before the rockets hit the robots. *duh* The sandstorm should keep up, though


----------



## Uvenelei

Damn, go out for a night, and get back to find out the world is ending even more. Damn gaming interfering with my other gaming... 

My mobile force, previously aimed at attack the Shade, will now distract the robots from destroying Lyrn and Aaqa. I AM NOT attacking the bots head on; I will harrass their flanks and distract them away from major populated areas.  Since the robots are programed to destroy all humanoid and demihuman races, they may not expect my attack (for a few seconds, at least), as the 33 PL contains only one humanoid (Zagyg), and he's wearing a disguise. 

Edena, don't forget that half of my PL in the Monster Arms race are enhanced Shocker Lizards, who can aim a lethal shock at anyone within a 25 foot radius, which is not healthy for circuitry.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forrester, you are redirecting the ANTIMATTER missiles (over 200 megatons each) at the demons, who are engaged in battle with the main Armies of the Kingdom of Keoland and the Kevelllond League?????

  I'm not the only one who makes mistakes!!

  I will let you take that statement back, if you wish.

  - - -

  Rhialto did not summon the Demon Lords.
  I ruled they came.

  When an entire cult commits mass suicide, that prompts interesting results in a magical world ...


----------



## Kalanyr

I stop ALL further & current missiles.


----------



## Forrester

200 megatons each? 

Wow, that IS big. 

Okay, okay, fine. Give me a minute to recheck your post about blast radius.

Okay, rechecked. Choices choices choices. 

Two missiles are directed to hit the SAME space -- the Robots in Lyrn. I'm guessing that pretty much everything within a 30 mile radius of their central point is dead by now anyway. 

Ten missiles are directed to hit the City of the Gods.

The rest are directed into deep space -- as long as I'm sure that there are only 28PL of dumbass demons attacking. What are their attack/defense bonuses, anyway? If Keoland has been routed, I might drop one there if I think I'm going to mostly get demons. Eggs, omelette. 

Forrester

PS Never mind. With my luck the damn demons would teleport out just in time. Unless, of course, I could prevent them from doing so with 10th level magic. Then I might consider it, if I had a rough projection of likely fatality rates


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, i think you've made a small mistake with what you said.  200 megatons (200x10^9) is way too small for an antimater weapon.  there are nuclear weapons in existance today with 2 GIGATON yeilds (2x10^12).  My suggesstion, make the yeild seem plausibe, change it to 2 *teratons* (2x10^15) or 200 *gigatons* (200x10^12) at least.  That type of yeild would be plausible considering the effects you described.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Nevermind my post about blast radius!

  All unholy Hades breaks out in the north as Black Omega's Faerie defend their lands against the onslaught of the robots, and Zagyg the Mad leads his forces against them in hit and runs, trying to distract them from the major population centers.

  The tactic works.
  The robots, in the equivalent of robotic fury, turn from the towns and cities and go after the elusive Faerie.
  They turn and go after Zagyg and his force.


  Since the Faerie have this way of disappearing into their own Plane, then reappearing behind the robots, the robots in frustration cannot hit them.
  Nor can they stop the Faerie Magic and the incorporeal faerie from destroying them.
  The robots answer this problem by firing their missiles and beams in all directions, levelling everything within sight.
  The logic goes, that if the Faerie can't hide, it will be easier to kill the Faerie!
  However, the robots cannot see Invisible Faerie any better than they can see Faerie who aren't there.
  Which means more robots destroyed.

  The City of the Gods accesses this new threat, and redirects it's force of robots that was going to attack Iuz to attack the Vesve Forest instead.
  These strange primitive beings, with their ability to be there / not be there, must be eliminated at all costs.

  A large detachment of robots gives chase to Zagyg and his force.
  Zagyg is powerful enough to down robot after robot.
  The frustrated robots fry the hills Zagyg and his people are in with their rays, but the hills are still there, and so is Zagyg.

  The war widens as more and more Faerie arrive to do battle with the invading robots.
  Then Alzem's Celestials - Solars, Planetars, and Devas, arrive.
  The battle REALLY starts then.

  Overhead, Kalanyr is able to redirect many of the missiles.
  Some of them fly up into space, and detonate, creating a hundred miniature suns in the sky.
  Some of them fly into the ground.

  And the entire side of Oerth, seen from space, turns a brilliant white, as if the planet had turned into a sun.
  When the brilliant glow fades, a hundred fireballs are rising into the sky.


----------



## Forrester

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *edena, i think you've made a small mistake with what you said.  200 megatons (200x10^9) is way too small for an antimater weapon.  there are nuclear weapons in existance today with 2 GIGATON yeilds (2x10^12).  My suggesstion, make the yeild seem plausibe, change it to 2 teratons (2x10^15) or 200 gigatons (200x10^12) at least.  That type of yeild would be plausible considering the effects you described. *




Baloney. Our biggest nukes are around 1 to 5 Megatons, and while the Ruskies played around with bigger ones (10 to 50, I understand), I don't think we've even hit 200.

However, you are correct in saying that the kind of area Edena is talking about would require a bigger nuke than a 200megaton one. Probably about 100 times as strong -- but lord, NOT 2 teratons!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Forrester, nobody summoned the demonlords. THey came, attacked to the carnage like flies to a rotting carcass. And unvenelie traveling takes time.. much lands will be destroyed by the robots before you get there but you goal is a noble one. Do not for get the robots move at almost supersonic speeds... so know what you are up against.. you can and will never outrun them not even in spelljammers I'm afraid  

Good luck!



Forrester, Vaeregoth would like to speak to you about something she just.... understood... After the Antimatter missiles are gone would you allow her a meeting. It concerns grave tidings and something.. you proved yourself capable of.


----------



## Uvenelei

Forrester:

Regardless of tonnage, if you aim any missles at the bots in Lyrn, please aim them behind the bots, into the areas they've already sterilized, catching the bots on the edge of the blast. I don't need anymore sterilization than I'm gonna get.

Forsaken One: My forces can get there right away, because most of them are dragons. The monsters and golems might be a little slower if they can't be teleported along with the rest, but they'll do what they can. I may not be able to move as fast as they can, but I can teleport a whole lot.


----------



## Forrester

If Kalanyr is redirecting the 100's of missiles, then I will expend ALL of my 10th level magic force to make sure that TWO MISSILES hit the forces outside Lyrn, and at least TWO MISSILES hit the damn City of the Gods. 

Given he's redirecting 100s, and I'm redirecting four, I should win the battle for control of those four. 



Forrester


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- Sending directed to every powerful Celestial of the Upper Planes no matter where they are now.

***************************************************
Demogorgon and his hosts and the other Abysall Lords entering Oerth. Causing untold destruction. Free of the Abyss. Death everywhere. Pain,doom,despair. Help. Please?

****************************************************


----------



## Forrester

Uvenelei -- of course. I expect to wing some of your people, but I will make sure that where they hit is such that it hits them full, but minimizes damage to your land. 

And I promise that I'll use 10th level magic to heal your land as soon as I get the opportunity. 11th level magic too, if I ever get it. 

Forrester


----------



## JohnBrown

*Going off line, last orders for awhile*

As soon as Iuz takes the few nanoseconds it requires collecting himself, and now that he has some practice at this.  He is going to give the following orders.

Evacuate the Empire of Iuz.  The robots can’t be stopped with the firepower we have at our disposal.  The road system in the empire is pretty good, and since this threat has been looming over us for some time, hopefully this can be pulled of with something just under Total Chaos  

Production facilities are ordered to shut down and button up, (run silent…run deep )

Iuz is going to go looking for another missile in the vicinity.  The target really isn’t important.  It is its proximity that counts.  He then ride this missile hopefully directing (again he has some practice at this now, maybe he should create a saddle  ) it at the robots in the Cold Marshes.

Going off-line for a few hours.  Edena, Iuz is going to attempt to deflect and re-direct anything that comes at his lands.


John   


The Demon Lords are getting involved, huh?  Maybe Daddy Graz’zt and the Demon Lords working with me might want to put their power to bring their fellow lords back home.  They wouldn’t be too happy with their rivals gaining more power than they have.  Iuz will ask them when he isn’t busy doing something else


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, both Forrester and Kalanyr are trying to redirect the missiles.
  I have a ruling to make on that.

  The missiles are redirected, but Forrester and Kalanyr were not working in tandem - there was no time for them to work in tandem.

  The missiles redirect, in all directions.

  There were only 500 missiles, fortunately.

  Half of them fly up into space.
  One quarter fly off and hit random parts of Oerth.
  The remaining one quarter hit the Flanaess in random locations.
  Some even turn and nose-dive directly into the ground.

  The entire world of Oerth lights up like a sun again, as the huge explosions go off (they are 200 megatons, NOT 200 gigatons or 200 terratons ... Mr Draco, I thought suicide was Rhialto's tactic!)

  There is obviously wide spread mass destruction and carnage.

  However, by some stroke of luck, none hit close to cities.
  Close enough, that is, to do more than moderate damage.
  It is the countryside that gets it, and the unfortunate population out there, but there there are fewer people.

  The major woodlands of the Flanaess all burst into flames, either from direct hits, or from the radiant heat.
  Fires break out across every city in the Flanaess from the flash effects.

  Millions of people are permanently blinded, and millions are burned, some horribly.

  In the battle raging in the midst of the Flanaess, everyone - even the Demons, stops fighting and gapes as the whole world lights up around them.

  Ironically, the light helps the good guys.
  The Shade cannot abide or tolerate light of that magnitude ... they are especially vulnerable to it.
  By the thousands, the Shade scream in their death throes, bursting into flame, and fading away.
  Those that escaped that fate, are blinded and stunned, unable to fight.

  Unfortunately, a greater part of the attacking force was also blinded.

  The assault against Acererak by the forces of the Dark Union comes to a sudden halt as the world lights up around them, and half the army is blinded, having the misfortune to be looking towards the blasts.

  Aren't you glad antimatter bombs don't cause radiation?


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena, Important information!!!*



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Edena- Sending directed to every powerful Celestial of the Upper Planes no matter where they are now.
> 
> ***************************************************
> Demogorgon and his hosts and the other Abysall Lords entering Oerth. Causing untold destruction. Free of the Abyss. Death everywhere. Pain,doom,despair. Help. Please?
> 
> **************************************************** *




(If the celestials do not obey Kalanyr's sending I might just do a sending of my own to the lords of Baator.  )



> The assault against Acererak by the forces of the Dark Union comes to a sudden halt as the world lights up around them, and half the army is blinded, having the misfortune to be looking towards the blasts.




OUCH! As I posted above the God-Emperor used his demigodly power and his innate Miracles to divert as many missiles heading towards the DU as possible.  

Anyway, half the force coudn't possibly have been blinded since our armies were spread out pretty evenly all along our border with Acererak-land.


----------



## Uvenelei

As Forrester and Zagyg distract/destroy the robots, the civilian populations that remain in Aaqa and eastern Lyrn are evacuated from potential target cities, into mountain ranges if there are any close enough. Any wounded and given the greatest care possible. 

And yes, I am glad radiation isn't a factor with these weapons. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Mr. Draco

eep!  I just looked at my post about the yield of the bombs.  Nevermind what i wrote there, if it's to be anywhere near accurate, replace everything with a prefix one level lower, (i.e. gigaton ---> megaton).

For reference, the largest american nuclear bomb that i can find was about 25 Megatons.

And, here are the approximate effects if a 25 Megaton bomb was detonated for maximum effect above Washington DC, for referrence: http://pbs.vicinity.com/pbs/blast.hm?SEC=25pressure&AD2=&AD3=Washington+DC&AD4=U.S.&x=14&y=12


----------



## Forrester

EDENA -- it was very important to me that at least one bomb hit the City, and one bomb hit the robots outside of Lyrn. 

And I'm sure there were missiles that only I tried to control, and missiles that only Kalanyr tried to control. (And, frankly, after the first two, I wouldn't try to wrest control of any from Kalanyr -- just move on to another one.)

I understand that even with 10th level magic, our undertaking was hugely difficult, and I'm glad that Oerth wasn't incredibly hurt. 

But I MUST know -- did I at least manage to land one rocket in the City, and one rocket at the robots in Lyrn?

I will say that if control was iffy -- I wouldn't take my chances with the rocket against Lyrn. (I had to have excellent control over at least ONE missile, though, didn't I?) But the City is in an area that's pretty unpopulated, so I'm definitely aiming at it. 

Forrester

PS Just read the post below. WOOHOO!!!! Stupid dead robots. At least half of them are gone. That leaves 150PL worth? Minus other casualties they've taken, and what Zagyg has taken out? 

After the bombs hit, Edena, and the sandstorm subsides, 200PL of my forces teleport from the pocket dimension to finish the robots near Lyrn the hell off. Collect up samples, etc., afterwards, but the important thing is that they are all dead, dead, DEAD.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The City of the Gods was not hit, despite the effects to cause it's destruction.

  However, the robots deployed from the City of the Gods WERE.

  Thousands of Robots are incinerated in an instant.

  Meanwhile, the hurricane-dust storm is devastating central Lyrn.
  The 400 mph winds are going round and round in a gigantic storm, and the helpless robots are going round and round with them.
  This has an effect on the robots similar to the effect of rocks in a tumbler, only much quicker.

  The robots smash against each other, then smash against each other again, while the sand crashes against them (along with assorted trees, houses, rocks, and even giant boulders sucked up from the ground.)

  Futilely, the robots try to obtain directions from the City of the Gods.
  All communications are out, compliments of the blowing sand (the City and the Robots were shielded from the EMP.)

  Helplessly, the robots fire their beams, their missiles (which then detonate or are shredded by the sand) or fire their rays, only to pulverize or destroy some of the dust.

  Meanwhile, the robots continue to bang against each other, going round and round like they were riders on a giant merry-go-round.
  They don't think it's so merry.

  One of the antimatter missiles detonates in the midst of the holocaust perpentrated by Forrester.
  The fireball rises up above the storm, but the great cloud of fiery ash and smoke gets sucked into the catastrophe, and it, too, goes round and round.
  The hit from the antimatter missile incinerates a lot of the robots.
  The smoke blinds their sensors.  The heat fries the sensors black.
  The robots, continue to try to do something.

  From a distance, it looks like the world's biggest tornado.
  It is a 100 miles across, and it fills the troposphere and goes almost through the stratosphere.
  A titantic whirlwind of dust, robots, debris, and the flames and smoke of antimatter explosions, as more missiles rain down on the hapless robots.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Edena, see my post above.*

Half our force could not possibly have been blinded.

And a handful of wizards teleport to Lyrn to collect some robotic technology by scavanging the battlefield.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You finally succeed, Forrester, in getting 2 missiles to hit the City of the Gods.

  However, the City is protected by an IMMENSELY POWERFUL forcefield, which saves it - mostly - from the effects of the blasts.

  Vecna, of course, simply teleported through those defensive shields, but the antimatter blasts cannot do that.

  You shouldn't worry about the City - it has sent out all it's forces.
  It is actually helpless.

  Meanwhile, it's forces in the field are now locked in a furious battle against the Faerie.

  Fighting the Faerie is a new experience for the robots.
  They are accustomed to enemies with forcefields, particle cannons, disintegration beams and missiles, and the like.
  They don't know how to deal with invisible opponents, teleporting opponents, opponents who are ethereal and astral, opponents out of phase, opponents with illusions and phantasms, opponents who can return to their home plane and then Gate in behind them.
  If the United Commonwealth is good at these things, the Faerie are better yet.
  In fact, the is no fighting force on either Toril or Oerth that is better than the Faerie at this kind of fighting.

  In futile robotic rage, the robots fire beam after beam of frying heat, wantom destruction, disintegration, green and red death, burning up trees, homes, the ground, and when they are done with that, they start burning holes in the ground.
  When that doesn't work, they start burning down the hills and mountains.

  It is futile.  The Faerie stand there, and the beams go right through them.
  Or the Faerie aren't there, and the robots find the Faerie inside them, and realize this just as the Faerie pull the plug.
  The Faerie show the Robots of the City of the Gods, the hard way, that they can back up their anti-technological rhetoric with a very real threat.
  (Heh.  All of you who want to become technological powers, had better take note of this fact.  When the Faerie speak, you had better listen!)

  The entire robot assault grinds to a sudden halt, while the City of the Gods has the equivalent of robotic disbelief.

  Holding a line across the southern lands of the Tiger Nomads and northern Yatils, northern Perrenland, the Sepia Uplands, and the northern Vesve Forest, the Faerie beat the Robotic invasion back, and the whole onslaught of the City of the Gods grinds to a halt.
  And the battle rages on between the two forces.

  The robots further east, descending on the Empire of Iuz, are met by a force of the Faerie also.
  Before they can move to destroy Dorakaa, the Faerie intercept them in the Howling Hills (which will afterwards deserve that name.)
  Again, the ethereal nature of the Faerie frustrates the robots, and they cannot win through!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

What are you worrying about, Serpenteye?

  There is nothing left of Acererak's forces to fight anyways - where the Vast Swamp was, is now a freshwater lake, tinged with Holy Water.

  Acererak's forces in the Iron League suffered more than yours did.
  Light, especially the brilliant light of antimatter explosions, does wierd things to undead - like cause them to burst into blue torches, scream in agony, and dissolve.

  Besides, you have enough clerics to heal the blindness of your forces ... eventually.


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, so the battle against Acererak is over?  There is nobody and nothing left to resist?  If that's true, then, whoa...  I guess those hundreds of PL weren't needed after all.


----------



## Forrester

Well, as long as the City is defenseless, I'm going to go pay it a visit -- personally, with a little squad of my own. And collect up what I can collect up, and see if I can find out who/what made the City, and how control over the robots might be gotten. 

My 200PL of forces are waiting for the sandstorm to subside so they can clean up the ~150PL of robots left, the Shade are pretty much gone (I think I had 100PL of guys in that battle, but given how one-sided it was, they're probably still around and safe), and the faerie are taking care of the rest of the robots. 

Hm. Now that the Shade are pretty much taken care of, I'll move that ~100PL against Demogorgon and company, Edena. 

So I have ~100PL of forces (leftover from the Shade battle -- I'll leave that to the other folks there) teleporting to kick Demogorgon, Jubilex, and Tharizdun's collective asses. Attack '6'. 

Eat it, demon boys. 

Forrester


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *What are you worrying about, Serpenteye?
> *




150 powerpoints worth of my armies are blinded! 150! That blast must have been the size of Sunndi for it to affect that much of my armies. How many blasts were there in the area? Did they all happen along the frontlines?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The demons led by Tharizdun recover from the blindness caused by the explosions.
  Demons seem to have some sort of immunity to this kind of attack, it seems.

  This is very unfortunate for the Hosts of Keoland and the Kevellond League, are REMAIN blinded.

  The demons, not caring that Armaggedon is - or is trying to - occur (occurring?) around them, resume the assault.
  Except now they are assaulting helpless, blinded foes.

  Jubilex is jubulent as he sweeps up men and women  by the dozens, and pops them into his mouth.
  Demogorgon has a feast of souls that rivals Acererak's feast in Irongate.
  The Balor stomp and stomp, like humans stomping an ant-battle.
  The rest of the demons gleefully carve bloody swaths through the ranks of the blinded men and women.

  In futility, the forces of Keoland and the Kevellond League try to rally.
  Orders are shouted from those who can still see, but bedlam reigns.
  Everyone is now simply trying to GET OUT OF THERE, however possible.
  And hoping they can run faster than the next person, so that the demons will catch THAT person, and not them.

  The whole of the Kevellond and Keoland assault routs, more than 50 PL of armies disintegrating into a million men and women running in all directions, heedless of anything but the need to find safety.
  And the demons, continue their butchery from behind.

  I do hope someone decides to do something about this ...

  (And, don't blame me, the Moderator, for this part of your misfortune.  Blame Rhialto!  He's the one who exhorted world destruction and had his people kill themselves.
  You might also blame the Scarlet Brotherhood, for allowing such a dangerous organization as the Black Brotherhood to exist in their midst.)


----------



## Kalanyr

When we are capable and we have fixed as much as possible (and reasonable) the damage to our mountain and its Mythal we will rejoin the fray. Kalanyr,Escavadra,Xaene,Iggwilv,Lyzandred,Ivid (and his Tarrasque),Keraptis and Zuggtmoy will try and reach the Demon Lords and face off against them, Kalanyr himself will face off against Demogorgon or Tharzidun if possible. 

JohnBrown-(Hey Iuz, I could use a Demipower here if he has some spare time)

Anyone else with Demipowers or Forrester-thats an open invitation to you too.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Serpenteye, count yourself lucky that even half your force can still see.

  Forrester, you took heavy casualties against the Shade, along with all the others who were fighting them.

  Alzem is taking heavy losses against the robots on the northern front.

  Now, you are sending a new force in to fight the demons attacking the fleeing forces of Keoland and Kevellond.

  Very well.

  Your forces meet an onslaught of hurled Red Goo and hurled ochre jelly.
  Followed by the frying power of Abyssal Flame.
  Followed by the wrath of Tharizdun, who is personally directing the assault.

  Your people start to die.  In great numbers.
  Better get more people in there, and quick.
  That 28 PL force is fully intact, and it's on a bender.


----------



## Forrester

EDENA -- an Edit. 

If half my force is blinded, then I teleport that half back to Lyrn, where they get healed up while we wait for the Sandstorm to subside. 

50PL that were fighting the Shade (not blinded), and 200-->100PL from Toril/Realmspace go after Demogorgon and company. 

That's 150PL of crack troops with insane offense/defense bonuses. 

We land in front of them, allowing the other armies to escape. 

Let's rock, boys.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, seeing how he's not needed on the southern flank, Kas is going to teleport over to the battle against the demons, and do his best to help destroy them.  Also, if any of them want a duel with him, he'd be more than happy to accept.  Kas is actually eager for the battle, it seems that after killing the most powerful lich in history, he wants to see how the demon-lords compare to Vecna. 

[edit]- i think i'll borrow a little of Anabstercorian's exp greed here... Kas is looking to become a demipower after all this, IF he survives, (hey, he deserves something from killing Vecna more than the 2 levels everybody got, after all, they didn't kill Vecna, did they?)


----------



## Forrester

Just read your post, Edena. 

FINE, Demon-boys. BE THAT WAY. 

I bring in 400-->200PL from Toril/Realmspace. 

Protected from Red Goo by their armor + 10th level magic (which you said kind of gave the same bonuses, without the negative effects). 

6 attack. 
6 defense. 
200PL worth. Plus all those not blinded by the Shade. 

Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya on your way out of Oerth, demon boys.

EDIT: I *am* doing heavy scrying to make sure that this isn't some sort of dumb-ass trap. And prepare to teleport my forces out if something stupid happens. Hell with the City of the Gods -- I'm there right now.


----------



## Uvenelei

Kalanyr: Zagyg's busy at the moment, but he'll accept your invitation as soon as the robots are dealt with. Hopefully that won't take long, what with Forrester and the faerie doing their best.

Edena, salvage of the destroyed robots begins by the militia. The golems and Shocker Lizards, unable to keep up with the fully functioning robots, will be put to work destroying any partially damaged robots left in Lyrn.


----------



## Serpenteye

Strong forces are put to protecting the wounded (20pl) and the remainder of our forces push on against Acererak. As many as possible teleport ahead to seice strategic positions. The Sahuagin force, after taking the Lordship of the Isles, go on against the Tilvanot.

The DU army orders a large quantity of shades (the glasses, not the monsters) from the lensmakers of Hexpools.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalany looks up and waves at the reinforcements

"Hi guys, want to send these freaks back where they came from? For Freedom! Charge!"


----------



## Mr. Draco

"Indeed Kalanyr, for freedom, for victory, and for OERTH!!!"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

And so the drow join the battle.

  Powerful fiends face off against powerful champions of good, and the fight is on.

  Eclavdra is swept up by Jubilex, and eaten.
  Then Lyzandred blows Jubilex to bits.
  The bits start to reform into Jubilex, but Kalanyr is able to dispel them to the Abyss.

  Tharizdun retaliates by killing Lyzandred.
  Lyzandred shrieks as black power engulfs him, and his skeletal form is eaten away as if by acid, until nothing is left.

  Xaene the Two Headed lich makes good work of one balor, only to have one of his heads sliced off by the sword of another.

  Xaene falls back out of the battle, his one head screaming, while he cauterizes the stump with his power.

  Demogorgon faces off against Ivid the Celestial King and his Tarrasque.
  The Tarrasque roars and leaps on Demogorgon.
  This does not work - Demogorgon teleports on top of the tarrasque, and sweeps his staff at Ivid.

  And Demogorgon laughs.

  Traitor to your own side, and now traitor to ours!
  Your soul is MINE!

  With that, he smotes Ivid with his staff, and Ivid screams, red flame enveloping him, burning his insubstantial flesh to ash.
  His soul, distinct and greyish, is grabbed by Demogorgon, who eats it.

  Then Kalanyr faces off against Demogorgon, who has leapt off the confused tarrasque.

  Kalanyr brings his blade to bear, and Demogorgon his staff.
  Fire flashes and crackles as sword meets staff, and the 10th level might of Kalanyr is a match for the abyssal power of Demogorgon.
  Again and again the two clash, and fall apart.
  Demogorgon hurls one telepathic attack after another against Kalanyr, while Kalanyr hurls back one spell after another against Demogorgon.
  Soon, both of them are bloody and blackened.

  Yet Kalanyr has survived the great flash, and his armies are pouring onto the field to aid Forrester, and it seems unending vigor and strength is with this drow who has turned away from evil.
  Kalanyr's sword is every faster, and Demogorgon is ever slower.
  Wounded more badly, Demogorgon gives back, his two heads looking dismayed, then panicked.
  Finally, Demogorgon flees the field.

  Meanwhile, Tharizdun has chopped down Zuggtmoy, who he considered a traitor.
  He is standing atop her dead body in glee, his sword held high.

  The demons launch themselves into Forrester's force and Kalanyr's force with heedless fury, not caring about survival, only caring about killing and rending and devouring.


----------



## Forrester

Shees. Like this should be a contest!

28PL of Demons. 

300PL+ of 10th level magic supported warriors -- two thirds of which are genetically modified superwarriors with 1940s technology. 

I stifle a yawn in their general direction. And after victory is assured, go back to loot the City of the Gods. I expect that there may be others there as well . . . I will keep an eye out for them. Don't want anything nasty happening to me and my force while we're there.


----------



## Mr. Draco

An elderly mage, with the knowledge of generations, teleports into the City of the Gods.

Seeing Forrester he speaks "Be not alarmed mighty one, I am an emmissary for the Suel People of the Arcane Age as I believe you call it.  My name is Jyrtd Neghli, and I hold a position that I believe you would call 'librarian.'  For the legions of Kas are not all undisciplined barbarians as many would call us.  There are those of us who hold our past in great importance.  I am one of those."

He looks around before continuing.  "When I first heard of the emergance of this city, somehow it seemed familiar.  Through my searches of our literature, i have discovered this," and he holds up an ancient book, seemingly hundreds of thousands of years old, "contained in it are pictographs of beings, or rather, constructs."  He holds it open, revealing images of what look very similar to the robots of the city, and amazingly, they are side-by-side with humans.  "This, one of the oldest books of Suel knowladge, will serve as my evidence that it is the people of my lord Kas, the Suel people, that are the descendants of the beings that built this city, and thus, we lay our claim to it."

His speech finished, he begins to walk around and examine the city, not touching anything, and remaining fairly close to Forrester and his entourage.
-----
Any mind-reading shows that he truly believes every word he said.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Sahuagin were not blinded by the explosions, but many of them were killed.
  The hits in the water produced titanic shocks that killed a lot of the sea people.

  They also produced more than a few undersea mudslides.
  And that means, they produced several tsunamis.
  The eastern coastline of the Flanaess is treated to these tsunamis, and the cities along the coast are buried in water 20 feet deep.

  The forces of the Dark Union whelm the Iron League, driving Acererak's remaining forces underground.
  The undead flee into the Iron Hills, into the deep Underdark, and finally they flee so deep into the bowels of the world that the Union soldiers dare not follow.
  If they do, they risk being lost forever in the endless, lightless maze 10 miles under the surface.

  In this way, much of Acererak's force escapes, although the Iron League falls entirely to the Dark Union.

  The Scarlet Brotherhood, seeing the situation, flees across the Tilva Straits into Hempmonaland, and disappears into the endless expanse of tropical rainforest.
  Even the great armies of the Dark Union won't be able to locate them easily, or get to them easily, there.
  In this way, the Scarlet Brotherhood is able to save a large amount of it's PL, although the Tilvanot Peninsula is lost to the Dark Union.

  The tropical forests of Hempmonaland are, of course, on fire.
  But the monks of the Scarlet Brotherhood can deal with fire and smoke, being monks.
  The regular troops of the Union will have a harder time.

  Thus, Hempmonaland remains under Maudlin's control.

  - - -

  In the north, the Robots are finally able to do enough damage to the Faerie to force them out of the way.
  The assault on the central Flanaess begins in earnest now.

  News of the approaching disaster reaches the great Torilian forces as it is heading to Oerth - heading to fight the demons.

  Now, that force COULD transport up to fight the Robots, and thus save the northern heartlands of the Flanaess.

  It is up to Forrester.

  Alzem's forces are already fighting for their lives against the robots, and Black Omega's forces have been pushed aside.


----------



## Rhialto

The Black Hand cries out to his horde.

"Mangos, mangos, mangos!  Slaughter all!  Let the Vicious Spiral grow!  Friends, brothers, countrymen, lend me your ears, or whatever item serves that function!  The Black Hand is among you!  The end is nigh!  Or if not nigh, than a reasonable facsimile!  Let loose the dogs of war--Fear, Terror, and Mr. Fu-fu Pants!  Victory and defeat are one!  The moment is all!"


----------



## Forrester

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *An elderly mage, with the knowledge of generations, teleports into the City of the Gods.
> 
> Seeing Forrester he speaks "Be not alarmed mighty one, I am an emmissary for the Suel People of the Arcane Age as I believe you call it.  My name is Jyrtd Neghli, and I hold a position that I believe you would call 'librarian.'  For the legions of Kas are not all undisciplined barbarians as many would call us.  There are those of us who hold our past in great importance.  I am one of those."
> 
> He looks around before continuing.  "When I first heard of the emergance of this city, somehow it seemed familiar.  Through my searches of our literature, i have discovered this," and he holds up an ancient book, seemingly hundreds of thousands of years old, "contained in it are pictographs of beings, or rather, constructs."  He holds it open, revealing images of what look very similar to the robots of the city, and amazingly, they are side-by-side with humans.  "This, one of the oldest books of Suel knowladge will serve as my evidence that it is the people of my lord Kas, the Suel people, that are the descendants of the beings that built this city, and thus, we lay our claim to it."
> 
> His speech finished, he begins to walk around and examine the city, not touching anything, and remaining fairly close to Forrester and his entourage.
> -----
> Any mind-reading shows that he truly believes every word he said. *




Hah! If this is YOUR City, old man, then you will be paying reparations to the millions and millions killed by YOUR robots in the last twenty-four hours. 

Now get the hell out of my way. 

<loots>

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

While Forrester is making up his mind whether to fight the approaching Robots from the north, or the defiant minions of Tharizdun, along with their bad language ...

  The robots swarm down out of the shattered Vesve Forest, and proceed to ray and beam the city of Crockport to the ground.
  Every last man, woman, and child is killed.

  A few robots are left behind to make sure of this, using special sensing equipment to check for those hiding underground, while the main force pours into Furyondy and Veluna.

  The leading edge of the attack approaches Dorakaa.
  The humanoids and demons of Iuz are waiting for them.
  What may be the final battle for Dorakaa begins, as the humanoids and demons loyal to Iuz fight a hopeless battle against their opponents from the era of superscience.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena: To paraphrase one of Anab's lines "How much experience is a Demogorgon worth?"

Edit- And does beating on THE Abysal lord help my plans towards ascension any?


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> Now, that force COULD transport up to fight the Robots, and thus save the northern heartlands of the Flanaess.
> 
> It is up to Forrester.
> 
> Alzem's forces are already fighting for their lives against the robots, and Black Omega's forces have been pushed aside. *




Questions, Edena. Questions. 

1) How much PL of robots are fighting the faerie? How many did they take out? 
2) Has the uber-sandstorm subsided/are all (or vast majority) of the robots in Lyrn dead/stopped/malfunctioning? I would imagine so. Those were some pretty big bombs.  
3) My blinded forces -- given my magical capabilities, and the fact that their genetically engineered bodies are resistant to such nonsense, how soon can I get them their sight back?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

GO TO THE NEW THREAD.
  THIS THREAD IS FULL.

  THE NEW THREAD HAS BEEN CREATED.
  GO TO THE NEW THREAD.


----------



## Rhialto

Forrester said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hah! If this is YOUR City, old man, then you will be paying reparations to the millions and millions killed by YOUR robots in the last twenty-four hours.
> 
> Now get the hell out of my way.
> 
> <loots>
> 
> Forrester *





Ahh, the bastion of good that is Forrester...


I do hope you all see now why I want evil to win...


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edit]- sorry edena


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I REPEAT, STOP POSTING TO THIS THREAD.

  GO TO THE NEW THREAD.

  THIS THREAD IS FULL.


----------



## Darkness

Thanks for 'keeping order,' Edena! Much appreciated.


----------

